# Diatomaceous Earth reviews PLEASE..



## *fabulosity* (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't remember what thread I was in... but some ladies sounded off on how using this was good for their skin, body, and hair... 

Can someone who uses it chime in and tell me what kind to get and where to get it from...  Oh and how to use it.. lol...

Here's a link I found about it...
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm still experimenting with it. For October and November, I've had a full inch of growth per month. But I'm also taking GNC Hair Skin & Nails formula, so I'm not exactly sure which of them has boosted my growth of if it's both in conjunction.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 5, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm still experimenting with it. For October and November, I've had a full inch of growth per month. But I'm also taking GNC Hair Skin & Nails formula, so I'm not exactly sure which of them has boosted my growth of if it's both in conjunction.


 

B.. it was you!!!! Thanks for responding... I'm on it so fast... where can I get it locally? The garden store??? LOL... How do you take it? How many times/day? Is it nasty? Give me more.... lol...


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 5, 2009)

I used it to kill slugs in the garden.

Works great.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 5, 2009)

Bene said:


> I'm still experimenting with it. For October and November, I've had a full inch of growth per month. But I'm also taking GNC Hair Skin & Nails formula, so I'm not exactly sure which of them has boosted my growth of if it's both in conjunction.



Need more details please 

What it taste like? I'm not trying to gag on something else, my multivitamin is already my champ gag-inducer


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I started Monday. I am really excited for the results. I take 2 tablespoons. I drink a mug of green tea every morning. I leave a bit of tea and put in 2 tablespoons. I leave just enough so that the tea covers it (like .5 inches above the earth). The taste is just a little chalky. Nothing really gross. I take Jasmine, Orange, and Passionfruit Green Tea so I don't really taste it. 

I'm also excited about the cleansing properties. I KNOW I need some deworming. 

Bene, your thread inspired me too! 

When do you take your vitamins? I want to make sure I'm taking them at the right time. 

Also, can you tell me how your 2 monthes on DE have gone? Any side effects? And how long before the deworming process began?

Thanks!!!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumpity....I'm thinking we should start a challenge and report in daily. We could post all of our benefits. That would be fab! Who's with me?? And who wants to make it/be in charge of it? Lol


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 5, 2009)

^^^ I nominate Fab since she started the thread  But I'm down for a challenge!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a few pounds of it and used it to get rid of some unwanted guest that lived next door, and thought they'd rent a room here. 

AND It works like a charm!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 5, 2009)

lamaravilla, I second that notion! Lol


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> B.. it was you!!!! Thanks for responding... I'm on it so fast... where can I get it locally? The garden store??? LOL... How do you take it? How many times/day? Is it nasty? Give me more.... lol...



I ordered it online. I've had some problems with my firefox and had to delete my history, so I don't remember what vendor I got it from  But, I think they're all good as long as they're food grade.

I don't take it like a medicine, I just fill a water bottle, dump a few tablespoons in, shake it up and drink it whenever I'm thirsty. Just remember to shake before you drink because it tends to settle on the bottom. 

When it's finished, I add more water, because there'll still be residue left on the bottom of the bottle, and I'll keep drinking until there's no more DE left. Then I'll start again, dumping more in the bottle, adding water.



lamaravilla said:


> Need more details please
> 
> What it taste like? I'm not trying to gag on something else, my multivitamin is already my champ gag-inducer




It doesn't have much of a taste. If anything, it's sort of chalky? 

I was doing research on it, and I found that the "miracle" agent in DE is the silica. If you don't want to deal with it, you can always get silica supplements from any vitamin store. I was thinking of doing this, because DE is a pain in the butt sometimes, especially explaining to people what it is that I'm drinking.


----------



## Bene (Dec 5, 2009)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I started Monday. I am really excited for the results. I take 2 tablespoons. I drink a mug of green tea every morning. I leave a bit of tea and put in 2 tablespoons. I leave just enough so that the tea covers it (like .5 inches above the earth). The taste is just a little chalky. Nothing really gross. I take Jasmine, Orange, and Passionfruit Green Tea so I don't really taste it.
> 
> I'm also excited about the cleansing properties. I KNOW I need some deworming.
> 
> ...




I think someone else started the DE thread that described the cleansing effects. I have no idea about de-worming  I started doing it because of the hair growth properties. I haven't noticed any effects on my health. I don't feel any better or worse. I wish I could give you more information, but I can't make any claims about cleansing or de-worming.


As for the GNC vitamins, I roughly take 2 once a day, sometime late afternoon. I'm really bad about keeping routines, so just as long as I remember to take my vitamins once a day, it's good enough.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay.. .bumping this back up... I'm gonna try to find the food grade locally and I'll start tomorrow... if I can find it in a store somewhere... gives me an opportunity to explore GA... 

Water bottle... as long as I can't taste it... I have a serious GAG reflex.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I'm just going to buy it from that website you linked in your first post Fab. I want to buy the 50lb bag, but I think my family will look at me all crazy


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

So we gonna make this thread into a challenge Fab? 
You should check out Lowes and Home Depot, I think you should be able to find it there...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 6, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> So we gonna make this thread into a challenge Fab?
> You should check out Lowes and Home Depot, I think you should be able to find it there...


 
Ok so the more I read about it.. the more scared I got...lol... about using it... I'm thinking maybe I will just take silica powder???

What do you think???


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok so the more I read about it.. the more scared I got...lol... about using it... I'm thinking maybe I will just take silica powder???
> 
> What do you think???



Why? I was looking at other websites, and the food grade one is being used to treat cats and dogs so I'm sure humans can use it too. The thing is though in order to get the full benefits I think we would have to use a lot more than 2tbls. That's how much it said to give a 100lbs dog, they give cows 2% of the weight of it's feed. http://www.arbico-organics.com/1218204.html

Every site I have visited says it's non toxic. The only thing I'm worried about is it making me constipated, because of the calcium. I think it's safe to ingest.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 19, 2009)

Got my huge jug of this the other day. Started this morning with a heaping teaspoon of the powder in my tea. Since I'm stuck here, stranded in the show, I'm having my tea. It has no taste. I'm starting off with a teaspoon for a couple of days, then I'll move to a full tablespoon after that.

Purchased from here: http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php

I'm going to mix 1/4 teaspoon in my kitty's wet food tonight; it's supposed to be great for pets.

I'm excited to see what happens.

Question: anyone add to their deep conditioners and/or shampoos? Just curious. I'll be stranded in the house this weekend, so that'll be my time to do some experimenting...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Water bottle... as long as I can't taste it... I have a serious GAG reflex.



I can't taste anything! It's like MSM. I used to add MSM in my water bottle and there's no taste. Try it!

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php


----------



## DeenIsFirst (Dec 19, 2009)

I just ordered some today from here: http://www.morethanalive.com/dep

Will check back in a few months with results, if any.


----------



## CurlyNue (Dec 26, 2009)

I purchased Diatomaceous Earth a little over a month ago based on the reviews received from a few ladies.  I've been taking a tablespoon at least three times a week.  I have never been great at taking vitamins and such; I always forget.  A week after purchasing I gave 2 cups of the earth to my brother who has high blood pressure and cholesterol issues. This is a 46 yr old man who had a stroke this time last year.  In addition, our father died of High Blood Pressure at about the same age. Religiously he takes a tablespoon a day in the morning on an empty stomach.  A few nights ago I get a phone call from brother asking me for some more of the white powder.  He tells me that he has run out the powder which is working great.  His BP has gone from 140 to 114, normal BP is 120.  My fourteen yr old had BP of 114 last week.  He is going to wait a couple of months before he tells his doctor about his lowered BP.  I will check back in once he see’s his physician.

His success has inspired me to be more diligent in taking my DE.  I cannot speak on what it does for hair but I can tell you that after a month of taking DE my brother BP has dropped.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 26, 2009)

^^^ That's it.
Where can I get the 50#bag for cheap..  

I'm gonna man up and get this and silica... I gots to get to MBL...


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 26, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> I purchased Diatomaceous Earth a little over a month ago based on the reviews received from a few ladies. I've been taking a tablespoon at least three times a week. I have never been great at taking vitamins and such; I always forget. A week after purchasing I gave 2 cups of the earth to my brother who has high blood pressure and cholesterol issues. This is a 46 yr old man who had a stroke this time last year. In addition, our father died of High Blood Pressure at about the same age. Religiously he takes a tablespoon a day in the morning on an empty stomach. A few nights ago I get a phone call from brother asking me for some more of the white powder. He tells me that he has run out the powder which is working great. His BP has gone from 140 to 114, normal BP is 120. My fourteen yr old had BP of 114 last week. He is going to wait a couple of months before he tells his doctor about his lowered BP. I will check back in once he see’s his physician.
> 
> His success has inspired me to be more diligent in taking my DE. I cannot speak on what it does for hair but I can tell you that after a month of taking DE my brother BP has dropped.


Whoa.I'm gonna look into this for my Daddy.
The man is in excellent shape and has great metabolism,but that history of high bp on his mother's side reared its ugly head a while ago.
We started cooking even healthier than we already did about 12 years ago because he had a mild heart attack.He was in his thirties I hate that he has to take so much BP medication
Thanks for posting this.I'm gonna go search the health forum for something on this.
Funny thing is that i saw this as the 2nd ingredient in some conditioner(i cannot for the life of me remember what it was) and i rolled my eyes and put it back because i thought it they were trying to sell me useless dirt with a fancy nameerplexed.


----------



## SiobhanM (Dec 26, 2009)

Would this be the same silica you ladies are referring to?

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1217

the supplemental facts says that the silica is derived from horsetail extract. 
This would would explain alot, horsetail also stimulates hair growth and frequently used in hair growth products


I think i will pick this up for my mother who is having thinning/balding problems on top of high blood pressure. 

Hope it helps with both!


----------



## SiobhanM (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh I forgot i wonder if being so the GNC silica is horsetail extract derived if i could just buy the liquid horsetail extract they have and apply it topically too? 
Anyone of our LHCF chemists know?


----------



## CurlyNue (Dec 29, 2009)

Believe me I am astonished as well.  Whenever I speak to my brother I question him about his blood pressure and his methods for taking the DE.  When I initially gave it to him he said he was skeptical so he was only taking it a couple of times a week for about three weeks.  He had his pressure checked and it had moved from 150-145 to 120.  With 120 being the high of the normal range even he was amazed.  Once he saw that he knew he had to take it on a regular basis.  An additional three weeks and his BP was at 114.  He has changed nothing nor added anything other than the DE to what he has been doing.  Matter of fact he takes his DE with a glass of kool-aid in the morning.  Too comical!


ladybeesrch said:


> Funny thing is that i saw this as the 2nd ingredient in some conditioner(i cannot for the life of me remember what it was) and i rolled my eyes and put it back because i thought it they were trying to sell me useless dirt with a fancy nameerplexed.


 
I hear that in Europe DE is used in cosmetics quite frequently.  


SiobhanM said:


> Would this be the same silica you ladies are referring to?


 
Fossil Shell Flour is the common name for DE, silica (a mineral) is a major component.  When I asked my aunt, the major nutritional vegetarian fanatic, she stated that too much of any mineral is harmful.  She also stated that she thought the claims about the benefits of DE were a bunch of hype but my brother proved her wrong at least to some degree.  The many sites I researched stated that DE has helped folks with balding issues.  Although, I can not say if the silica in the vitamin shopp will have the same affects as the DE.  When you find out let us know.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh.My.Gosh. I have a 32 ounce bottle of this sitting in my closet b/c I saw a roach. Now it's just sitting there doing nothing. I can't believe all this time I've had something serious on my hands!! I friggin love LHCF.


----------



## CurlyNue (Dec 29, 2009)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Oh.My.Gosh. I have a 32 ounce bottle of this sitting in my closet b/c I saw a roach. Now it's just sitting there doing nothing. I can't believe all this time I've had something serious on my hands!! I friggin love LHCF.


 
As long as the kind you have is food grade DE it is good for killing roaches and safe for human consumption. < Looks silly when you see it written out.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 30, 2009)

My order is coming tomorrow :creatures

I ordered four containers to save $$

I'll be taking this and chlorella. 

I work at a gym as well, so I'll need to find a way to get a workout in with the little time I have. I need to get better. I was doing so well earlier this year, and just fell off! I haven't gained any weight, but I have lost all the strength I gained.

I also received a credit on my gym account for referring someone to get a membership, so I can get personal training or a private Pilates Reformer session. 

I am going to grow and retain 6+ in 2010 if it's the last thing I do!

Healthier me in 2010 - here I come!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 30, 2009)

Huge info on hair and silica HERE


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 30, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok so the more I read about it.. the more scared I got...lol... about using it... I'm thinking maybe I will just take silica powder???
> 
> What do you think???


 
I found this website that says taking Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is safe for humans. They recommend a heaping tablespoon for de-worming. As for me, I'm already taking multi-vitamins, spirulina, and I'm trying to get back regular with my tea drinking. I've also been oiling my scalp with castor oil and doing ayurvedic treatments. If those things don't give me the growth, then I don't know what will!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I found the coolest article speaking of the benefits of DE. Definitely makes me want to take a closer look at either it or Silica supplementation.



> *Diatomaceous Earth - Human Use*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 8, 2010)

*BUMP*

My order came in the mail today.  I'm anxious to reap all of the benefits, but I'm a little bit nervous about trying...

After dinner, I'll add this to my blackstrap molasses/hot water nightcap.


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump. The ladies who have been using DE have you seen any results?


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 13, 2010)

My order came today as well! I already took some. It is chalky and does not taste great but the benefits are far too great!


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got like 3 pounds of this just sitting around, now that Kitty no longer has fleas or worms yay. I know me and I know I won't take it internally consistently enough to make a difference, so if anyone wants me to send them a ziploc bag of it (in case you just want to try it), PM me!


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone have updates? Bumping....


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have only been taking this for 9 days. I am more regular (2-3 times a day verses 1-2) and my nails are whiter. I only take two tbs. I also take a digestive enzyme with it. It made me very gassy when I did not not! HTH someone!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 21, 2010)

onelove08 said:


> I have only been taking this for 9 days. I am more regular (2-3 times a day verses 1-2) and my nails are whiter. I only take two tbs. I also take a digestive enzyme with it. It made me very gassy when I did not not! HTH someone!


 
Oooh, this helps a lot!!  I am seriously considering DE.  How do you take yours?  All at once?  Mixed in water?  Please, do tell


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 21, 2010)

I just got my order and I've mixed it with orange juice and it doesn't change the taste of the juice, it's just a little chalky. Does anyone have any growth to report?


----------



## Auburn (Jan 21, 2010)

Got my order in. IM EXCITABLE!


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 21, 2010)

I take mine about  2 hours after lunch at 2:00. Two tb with two cups of warm water and a digestive enzyme ( I order from vitacost.com Source Naturals). I have not noticed anything icky coming out (BM wise) but, I do not look...


----------



## Bachelorette (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll look into the Silica pill instead


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jan 29, 2010)

cool that i just found this. read about it on bhm last week but couldn't remember the name and just happened to do a search on your post and up this came. i was just about to go back to bhm and try to find the thread i found it in thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 29, 2010)

onelove08 said:


> I have only been taking this for 9 days. I am more regular (2-3 times a day verses 1-2) and my nails are whiter. I only take two tbs. I also take a digestive enzyme with it. It made me very gassy when I did not not! HTH someone!


 
I have always been regular because I eat two large pomegranates for breakfast and a raw cabbage/seaweed salad for lunch everyday, but I did notice a low grade headache during the time that I took it.  I initially attributed to the detoxification process, but it could have also been a mild dehydration effect from the adsoption process.  I think its very important to increase your water intake when using DE as a supplement.


----------



## PaleoChick (Jan 29, 2010)

Just ordered mine. I nearly don't eat enough raw greens, but that will change. My cleansing needs a jump start.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 30, 2010)

They say DE de-worms people too, so does that mean if I take it for a while I will see worms in my poop? If so, I would be too creeped out to take it! If I see a worm in the toilet it's over!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 30, 2010)

pink219 said:


> They say DE de-worms people too, so does that mean if I take it for a while I will see worms in my poop? If so, I would be too creeped out to take it! If I see a worm in the toilet it's over!



LOL. I don't know what the de-worming process entails but would you rather have the worms in your system or in a toilet?


----------



## pink219 (Jan 30, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> LOL. I don't know what the de-worming process entails but would you rather have the worms in your system or in a toilet?



true...I'd rather have worms in the toilet that my body... but still...it's creepy.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really want to try diatomaceous earth but I've been on that "egg cocktail" (and it works good for my skin and hair) and I'm afraid of what might come out during de-worming due to the raw egg.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 30, 2010)

pink219 said:


> true...I'd rather have worms in the toilet that my body... but still...it's creepy.



I hear ya. I hope the ladies taking it can give some insight (or send you a PM) about any new discoveries.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting thread.  Bene did you stick with the DE? Did you continue to get an inch per month?  
What is the conventional wisdom here--get the earth or take a silica supplement?


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

I eliminated twice so far today and thats a HUGE step for me.  I FEEL cleaner already.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2010)

Auburn said:


> I eliminated twice so far today and thats a HUGE step for me.  I FEEL cleaner already.



Hey Auburn - How are you taking it?


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Auburn - How are you taking it?



I just mix it in my juice. I dont have a particular one. Stir it up good & just drink it.  

(goes to make a cup)


----------



## adw425 (Feb 2, 2010)

I became interested in DE for its health benefits and did my research.  After I did my research, I did a search here and voila.  I just received mine from earthworks.  The instructions that came with it said that everyone at earthworks takes it -- one tablespoon per day.  I added a heaping tablespoon to my coffee mug of water, which is 18 ounces.  It tastes very faintly of a nicely-flavored vanilla protein powder; other than that, it has absolutely no taste.  I am so surprised that it does not taste or feel chalky or floury as it has a flour consistency.  Also, very little stuck to the bottom of the cup, but that may be because I stirred it in and then drank it fairly quickly.  I am very pleasantly surprised.  I ordered the 10lb bag from earthworks because it was more cost effective to do so and am giving some to my colleagues.  I will also be adding a bit to Charlie's and Cinnabon's food.  I will also add to my DC concoctions as it has the same consistency as the soy protein powder I sometimes add to my mixtures.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

For the bit stuck at the bottom I just swirl my drink around until its gone then throw it back.


----------



## adw425 (Feb 2, 2010)

I can already report that my energy level has shot through the roof and my budding hunger pangs have been killed dead...


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 2, 2010)

I took it for the whole month of January. I think it sped up my weight loss, energy. I'm going to keep on for Feb. and see what happens.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php

^ Good source for information.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2010)

DeenIsFirst said:


> I just ordered some today from here: http://www.morethanalive.com/dep
> 
> Will check back in a few months with results, if any.



I just ordered a 1 lb bag from here...gotta test it out before I buy a full blown bag....


----------



## Auburn (Feb 2, 2010)

I really think this has been helping me sleep better because Ive been catching myself drooling lately 

Ew, I know!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 2, 2010)

I am very interested in this.  I know silica is integral for good health.  I'm thinking of ordering some, and adding it to yogurt or applesauce.  At least it is cheap for the amount you get!  I may order the 2.5lb jug to start small, to see if I can deal!  I will report back later with any results.  

If this stuff works for BP, I'd love to get my mother and aunts on it.  Boy, does HTN (hypertension) run in my family on mom's side.  I wonder if it does anything for Diabetes?  My grandma could use it.  I HAVE to be WL by the end of the year, so I'm off to order!  

Lawd knows I can use help in the energy/sleep dept BIG TIME.  I sleep well, but awaken tired still due to anemia.  I have seen some improvement due to recent vits I started.  If DE can improve on that, I'm in!

ETA: OMG, I just read a review on the site about a lady passing a 5" roundworm after taking DE.  I'm liable to pass out if I see some ish like that...Lawd help!


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can this be purchased locally?
The shipping was as much as a 10lb bag.

I'm interested in energy, clean colon, de-worming, lightening dark spots, overall skin benefits and any other hair benefits.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 3, 2010)

I continued to read the thread in Long Hair Community about DE. I've had DE since the beginning of January and love the fact that it has absolutely no taste 

Here's a comment from one of the members on the thread (I started doing it this way since yesterday and I think it makes a lot of sense):

In order to have proper absorption and receive optimum benefits from silicon – dietary silicon must first be converted to orthosilic acid – the biologically active form of silicon

*Taking DE by the spoonful will not be as effective as adding it to a large volume of water, letting it settle out then drinking the water.* *Silica is very poorly absorbed, so taking a half or full teaspoon at one time will not increase absorption.* It will only mean more passing right through the system. 

This is why I add a spoonful to a gallon of water. Then I let it settle out. The water will dissolve a tiny amount of the silica forming orthosilicic acid. The excess silica settles to the bottom as a mud. I leave that there. Then I drink the water above the mud throughout the day. This allows me to absorb a small amount of the silica each time I take a drink. This will improve absorption even if stomach acid is low. 

As the water level goes down I add more water to dissolve a little more of the silica. Just keep repeating this process. A spoon full of silica will last several years. but I usually change out the silica about every 6 months. 
The additional advantage comes from the higher daily levels being absorbed. 

To understand this lets say a capsule of silica contains 500mg. And let's say that the body only absorbs 1mg each time you take a capsule. If taking capsules 3 times daily as most capsules are supposed to be used this would a total of 3mg being absorbed daily. That is based on people actually complying and taking 3 times daily like they should. Now if you absorb 1mg per glass of water with DE dissolved in it and you drink an average of 8 to 14 glasses of water throughout the day we can see you end up with a lot more silica in your system at the end of each day.


----------



## Orissa081 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just ordered mine from ebay, only 1lb though, I really hope it helps with my anemia, thin flimsy nails, and high cholesterol, if i can get a boost in hair growth too that would be great! I can't wait till it comes in the mail!


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2010)

Orissa, can u share the ebay seller's link? Thanks. Hadn't thought about ebay. 

This one product would eliminate me from ordering hair vit, spirulina, fiber supplement, calcium magnesium.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you sure theres NOTHING in it that can be harmful? If you can use it to kill bugs then doesnt that make it poisonous on some level? Or does it kill them mechanically somehow lol? I wouldnt take it....


----------



## Jozze (Feb 3, 2010)

Shahla said:


> Are you sure theres NOTHING in it that can be harmful? If you can use it to kill bugs then doesnt that make it poisonous on some level? Or does it kill them mechanically somehow lol? I wouldnt take it....



Diatomite punctures the exoskeleton of insects and parasites and absorbs their body fluids effectively drying them out. It also acts as a powerful natural repellent. Insects stay away from surfaces covered with DE, making a serious infestation unlikely. When ingested, it works on parasites on the same principle by puncturing ther skin and absorbing their fluids and wrecking havoc with their internal eco-systems, thus killing them. It makes food grade DE the most powerful and safe natural insecticide/anti-parasite natural remedy around.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Feb 3, 2010)

Where can you buy this in NYC?


----------



## Jozze (Feb 3, 2010)

After reading this thread and doing days of serious research into the safety and benefits of food grade DE, I've decided to order some and try it out. If there are any UK ladies interested in trying DE here's the link to where I'm purchasing mine.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 3, 2010)

Shahla said:


> Are you sure theres NOTHING in it that can be harmful? If you can use it to kill bugs then doesnt that make it poisonous on some level? Or does it kill them mechanically somehow lol? I wouldnt take it....


 
It's not a poison, it simply dehydrates those bad boys


----------



## Jewell (Feb 3, 2010)

As for those who asked about anything in it being harmful, *there are impure versions of DE being sold, often for the cheaper prices*. * Heavy metals and poisons like arsenic can be found in impure DE*.  Since there are so many known deposits in the Midwest to the West coast of the U.S., ppl often don't take the time to make sure that the DE they have and are selling is of pure grade, as recommended by the FDA.  

Below is some information I found from a seller of DE about choosing the right purity, to save yourself some health issues, as well as pets (if being used for them):


"*Many people think that all Diatomaceous Earth is the same. However, it's important to use food grade DE for your animals. There are over 600 deposits of DE west of the Mississippi. The vast majority of these deposits are very impure and can contain all sorts of foreign material, including dangerous chemicals such as arsenic*. 

Impure DE can look exactly the same as food grade DE and is often sold at greatly reduced prices. Therefore, before buying, always ask the supplier to furnish you with a complete mineral analysis to ensure that you're not using a potentially dangerous product on your animals."

(Obtained from Valchemy, LLP sale information.)

I plan to order some, but will make sure that what I'm getting is pure grade.  You can do this by requesting a mineral analysis before you order from the seller.  That's a breakdown of all the trace and larger amounts of minerals found along with the DE.  It's also important to note that *when using DE (either consuming or sprinkling/spraying for bug control) you SHOULD NOT BREATHE IT IN.  Masks should be used.  DE is harmful and irritating to the respiratory tract since it is a fine dust*.  Be careful ladies, while you also try to be healthy!  People are quick to start using something (jumping on bandwagons) without knowing OR DISCLOSING the precautions to others.  

(This is why I decided to come back and inform those who don't know, as I do extensive research before I put anything in my home or body).  DE destroys bugs specifically by desiccating their bodies.  Not desecrating...desiccating (a desiccant is a de-hydrating substance).  It basically causes their exoskeletons to break open, and their insides dry out.  So, it doesn't kill them via chemical poison.  It is quite safe for use, as long as you don't breathe it in, and are careful about the purity.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 3, 2010)

yodie said:


> Orissa, can u share the ebay seller's link? Thanks. Hadn't thought about ebay.
> 
> This one product would eliminate me from ordering hair vit, spirulina, fiber supplement, calcium magnesium.



Yodie, I will be ordering from Ebay as well.  So far, I've found a good seller named Valchemy that has free shipping, pure grade, and low prices.  I'm ordering from them tonight.  If you want, just go to Ebay and do a search for "food grade diatomaceous earth" and it will bring up all sellers/auctions and Ebay stores with it, as well as sponsored links of outside websites that carry it.  HTH!


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Yodie, I will be ordering from Ebay as well. So far, I've found a good seller named Valchemy that has free shipping, pure grade, and low prices. I'm ordering from them tonight. If you want, just go to Ebay and do a search for "food grade diatomaceous earth" and it will bring up all sellers/auctions and Ebay stores with it, as well as sponsored links of outside websites that carry it. HTH!


 
Thanks. I ordered this morning from another vender that lives in the same state. I realize that I need to do better research. 
I ordered from this vendor. http://cgi.ebay.com/BioGenic-Flour-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27af0c6290
Everything appears to be fine, but they only have a score of 8, with 100% positive feedback. I already paid my money.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been watching this thread for a minute and I must say that I am very interested in this now that I have seen so many great reviews on it. I will probably be purchasing it on the weekend after pay day.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I have been watching this thread for a minute and I must say that I am very interested in this now that I have seen so many great reviews on it. I will probably be purchasing it on the weekend after pay day.


 
Okay I couldn't wait so I bought 7lbs of food grade DE from www.morethanalive.com a few minutes ago. The PJ in me came back temporarily, I had no control. Anyway, I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Orissa081 (Feb 3, 2010)

yodie said:


> Orissa, can u share the ebay seller's link? Thanks. Hadn't thought about ebay.
> 
> This one product would eliminate me from ordering hair vit, spirulina, fiber supplement, calcium magnesium.



Here it is!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-lbs-Diatomace...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a57415dfa


----------



## Orissa081 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Yodie, I will be ordering from Ebay as well.  So far, I've found a good seller named Valchemy that has free shipping, pure grade, and low prices.  I'm ordering from them tonight.  If you want, just go to Ebay and do a search for "food grade diatomaceous earth" and it will bring up all sellers/auctions and Ebay stores with it, as well as sponsored links of outside websites that carry it.  HTH!



That's who i bought mine from!


----------



## Avyn (Feb 6, 2010)

Any more updates?  I read about DE as an effective candida killer (antifungal).  I was going to buy the supplement that used it, but the price was prohibitive (more than $100).  Thanx for the info.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2010)

I just ordered some online.  I hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got mine today and took my first dose. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 6, 2010)

Orissa081 said:


> That's who i bought mine from!



Yes, girl! They seem to be very professional.  Mine arrived today, and it looks and appears to be the same consistency of all purpose flour, but just floats into the air easier.  I didn't even open the bag, and I could already feel some particles (dust-like) in my throat!  They are right when they say you need to wear a mask and goggles.  I won't do all that, but I will hold my breath to avoid inhaling it, lol!  

I am taking 1 tsp a day with applesauce, apple juice, or yogurt.  We'll see how it goes, and I will come back in a while and update you ladies on my opinion/experience!  It came in the mail this afternoon, but many say it gives you hella energy, and a sistah IS looking to relax and sleep tonight!  So, I will be taking mine in the MORNINGS ONLY!  lol


----------



## yodie (Feb 6, 2010)

Anymore updates?

I got mine and I stopped already! Lol! Let's just say it didn't feel good in my lungs at all. Kept feeling like I had to cough. I felt it after my 2nd day. Anybody else have this reaction? Yes, I purchased food grade off ebay, but I'm aware that people can give you what they want. I'm not against trying another brand, but I won't take anymore of what I have.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 6, 2010)

Got my 1lb bag...it is the consistency of flour and it was double packed...

I mixed it with some orange juice...I couldn't taste it...

I also bought some Alta Silica supplements - will try to figure out how to incorporate both - may alternate days...


----------



## Orissa081 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got mine yesterday, I also mixed mine with orange juice and didn't taste a thing. I put the D.E. in some sugar free pudding today and it was fine as well, nothing to report yet. I think i need to drink more water.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I just ordered some online. I hope it lives up to the hype!


 
You and me both LB.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> You and me both LB.


Aggie.....Hi sis 

You look stunning in your siggy...simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Aggie.....Hi sis
> 
> You look stunning in your siggy...simply gorgeous!!!


 
Hi N&W. Thank you so much for the sweet compliment honey.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 9, 2010)

Update: Ive been getting such good sleep.  Last night I took Aloe vera, chlorella, and MSM (as usual) and I was out like a light.  I didnt hear my phone at ALL when I got notifications and stuff. My tummy is flatter and I dont eat as much.  I also eliminate easily and sometimes twice a day (since I started taking DE).


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 9, 2010)

My DE should be arriving today.  I can't wait to start taking it.  I will be documenting the progress of both my hair and nails.  

Off subject:  I started using Nail Magic in December and my nails have improved drastically.  Now that I can actually grow some nails, hopefully DE will move things along quicker!  If I can get them to 1/2" I will be happy.  I have never been able to grow my nails longer than 1/8" without acrylics.  My nails are currently at 3/16".  

Happy, Nappy Hair Growing!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 9, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I continued to read the thread in Long Hair Community about DE. I've had DE since the beginning of January and love the fact that it has absolutely no taste
> 
> Here's a comment from one of the members on the thread (I started doing it this way since yesterday and I think it makes a lot of sense):
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for posting this. Not only will the body absorb more but the DE will last longer , that stuff aint cheap.  I've been using the above method for the last two days. I already notice a huge decrease in appetite, I don't know what else it could be from since this is the only thing I've changed. I let it sit all day (a 32 ounce container) and drink when I come home then refill it about three more times. DS is even drinking it thinking it's just water


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can the DE be placed in hot food? (i.e. Oatmeal, Grits)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2010)

I should have mine by tomorrow myself and I can't wait to start taking it. I need to take my start pics of my body, hair and nails on my start date and take progress pics as I go along.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 9, 2010)

I am going to order me and my mom some.  I am anxious to try and reap benefits from this.


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 10, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I should have mine by tomorrow myself and I can't wait to start taking it. I need to take my start pics of my body, hair and nails on my start date and take progress pics as I go along.



I should be getting my delivery today as well!  The snow slowed down delivery time.  Maybe we will start at the same time and can document our progress together!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered some and mine should be here tomorrow (hopefully). Heard it's supposed to snow tonight in my area. I'm excited about this. I've tried so many other things and nothing really helps so I think I need a good detox and I feel like I've gained a few pounds as well. My skin needs clearing up and my thin edges need to be filled in. I would also like my super slow (1/3" a month or 4 in a year) growth to be faster. Even if I only get 1/2" a month, that's still an improvement.
​


----------



## Renovating (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^ Who did you order from and how much did it cost? I see you're in Texas too.


----------



## Jozze (Feb 10, 2010)

I received my DE and Zeolites this afternoon so I will begin taking it before I sleep tonight. BTW, be sure to note the colour of your DE. White is the colour of pure freshwater DE which is the only one that is classified as foodgrade. I'll update my results after a week. Everyone should consider trying the zeolite as well. Here's some info about it:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=441236


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 10, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> ^^^ Who did you order from and how much did it cost? I see you're in Texas too.


 
I ordered from earthworkshealth.com. I got a 10 lb bag. It cost me $14.00 but they charge a grip for shipping. So in all I paid $27.20. It's all good though. I could afford it. If all goes well with the 10 lb bag. I'll order the 50 lb bag that costs $27.50. Should last a while.​


----------



## curali (Feb 10, 2010)

How are you planning to take it?  Water? Juice, etc?

I'm placing an order through your vendor today


----------



## Wild Tresses (Feb 10, 2010)

I was taking my tablespoon of DE with juice, but have recently changed to water.  I think it's better with water (but, i don't know specifically why).


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 10, 2010)

Wild Tresses said:


> I was taking my tablespoon of DE with juice, but have recently changed to water. I think it's better with water (but, i don't know specifically why).


 
Do you mean taste wise? DE is a bit drying and nothing hydrates better than water. I plan to take mine with 8 oz of water twice a day.​


----------



## Avaya (Feb 10, 2010)

The name of this stuff reminds me of an L. Ron Hubbard SciFi book commercial from when I was a kid .


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 10, 2010)

okay.  My package has arrived.  I tried it, not too bad.  Gave some to my cat also.  I will document my growth, just for the hair portion since there aren't too many pictures on the net.  I'm looking forward to experiencing many of the health benefits as well.  I can't tell if it's giving me energy or not because I drink FRS Healthy Energy and that keeps me going all day!  Hopefully, I'll have some good news on Monday!


----------



## PaleoChick (Feb 10, 2010)

Is anyone having any side effects from DC powder?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2010)

CORBINS said:


> I should be getting my delivery today as well! The snow slowed down delivery time. Maybe we will start at the same time and can document our progress together!


 
I think that this would be a great idea. I may start taking mine on Sunday or Monday coming though. I am trying to finish off some other vitamins that I don't want to cross over into my use of DE.


----------



## PaleoChick (Feb 10, 2010)

I decided to take a couple of tablespoons of DE powder and put it into 32 oz of water, and then I'll wait for it to settle, then take 8oz drinks from it (not ingesting the mud), and repeat this process over and over for a few months, then change out the soot. I think this will help me more than ingesting the whole teaspoons in OJ daily. Will update.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks to adw425 , I added a heaping tablespoon of DE in my deep conditioner this past Sunday and I was amazed at how I experienced relatively little breakage. The shedding was cut down substantially as well, and I only comb on wash days, which are every Sunday. I'm going to continue to add DE to my deep conditioners and may add to my co-washes as well. I'm trying to get through a 6-month stretch.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 10, 2010)

yodie said:


> *Can this be purchased locally?
> The shipping was as much as a 10lb bag.
> *
> I'm interested in energy, clean colon, de-worming, lightening dark spots, overall skin benefits and any other hair benefits.



I want to know this as well, it doesnt make since how much shipping is?!?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 10, 2010)

This is day 2 for me. So far I haven't experienced any side effects.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, BTW. I started taking mine in chocolate milk. Works a lot better for me because it's already kinda thick and I can't taste it in the milk.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 10, 2010)

sweetnlow06 said:


> Oh, BTW. I started taking mine in chocolate milk. Works a lot better for me because it's already kinda thick and I can't taste it in the milk.


 
Doesn't that kinda kill the thrill?  That's a lot of grams of sugar you'll be ingesting from chocolate milk as well. You shouldn't be able to taste DE at all anyway. Just throwing this out there


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 11, 2010)

Started taking mine 4 days ago-thought it would make me regular but havent used the bathroom since...I have to tinkle alot because of all the water I drink but I was hoping to do the #2...I have food grade from earthworks...


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 11, 2010)

Day 1: I ingested my first serving last night.  I just added a tablespoon to some tea.  I drank all of it.  I will try the water thing later, not too interested in doing it right now.   

Last night my tummy was making a lot of noises when I laid down to sleep.  I slept like a baby too!


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 11, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Update: Ive been getting such good sleep.  Last night I took Aloe vera, chlorella, and MSM (as usual) and I was out like a light.  I didnt hear my phone at ALL when I got notifications and stuff. My tummy is flatter and I dont eat as much.  I also eliminate easily and sometimes twice a day (since I started taking DE).



This is so good to hear what brand are you using? I want to sleep like a baby


----------



## yodie (Feb 11, 2010)

I definitely need to order a better brand if I decide to take it again.


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 11, 2010)

I am so excited about this regarding removing toxins, virus, hair growth, killing worms which steals all our nutrients, etc. Someone posted to make sure we get the right brand how would we know can you guys post which brand is working for you I am pushing towards Earthworks please respone before I order this afternoon thanks for all your help.
J


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like it so far...I am mixing mine with applesauce and orange juice....


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 11, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I like it so far...I am mixing mine with applesauce and orange juice....



what brand are you taking?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 11, 2010)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Doesn't that kinda kill the thrill?  That's a lot of grams of sugar you'll be ingesting from chocolate milk as well. You shouldn't be able to taste DE at all anyway. Just throwing this out there


 

I know, but I don't mind the extra calories. I already don't eat alot. I only use just a little chocolate milk.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Feb 11, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Started taking mine 4 days ago-thought it would make me regular but havent used the bathroom since...I have to tinkle alot because of all the water I drink but I was hoping to do the #2...I have food grade from earthworks...


 

Exactly the same for me. That was the main reason I started taking it was for my digestive issues. I am having to get up during the night now to tinkle. Hopefully, it will come.


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 11, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I like it so far...I am mixing mine with applesauce and orange juice....



what brand are you taking? And great benefits your getting from this great stuff


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 11, 2010)

jancan7 said:


> what brand are you taking? And great benefits your getting from this great stuff



I would like to think so...I think it has been about a week since I began taking it (also taking the Alta supplements) 

I bought the 1lb bag from morethanalive.com  to try it out- It states that it is the Perma-Guard Brand. (I think) 

My lower back hasn't been bothering me at all while I sleep (need a new mattress) I am not tossing and turning as much at night...I think my mood has been a little better...

I haven't had the more frequent "BMs" that was noted but then again...it is still early in the game....


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 11, 2010)

Just took my first tbsp of DE from Earthworks. It's chalky but I just stirred it up in water and took it to the head. Real quick and easy. I'm subscribed to this thread so I'll report back in a week or two to report any changes I've noticed.​


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2010)

jancan7 said:


> I am so excited about this regarding removing toxins, virus, hair growth, killing worms which steals all our nutrients, etc. Someone posted to make sure we get the right brand how would we know can you guys post which brand is working for you I am pushing towards Earthworks please respone before I order this afternoon thanks for all your help.
> J


 
I just received mine from www.morethanalive.com. They cost more than earthworks though. Earthworks was not taking my international credit card but morethanalive did so that's why I ordered from them. 

I like mine so far. It is very fine, like flour, I don't know what I was expecting. This was way more pleasant to take than I thought. It really has no taste. I'm drinking it in some decaf coffee right now and I have to keep mixing it because it keeps settling at the bottom of my coffee mug.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thanks to adw425 , *I added* *a heaping tablespoon of DE in my deep conditioner this past Sunday and I was amazed at how I experienced relatively little breakage. The shedding was cut down substantially as well, and I only comb on wash days, which are every Sunday*. I'm going to continue to add DE to my deep conditioners and may add to my co-washes as well. I'm trying to get through a 6-month stretch.


 
This is great news SP, thanks for sharing it. I may give it a whirl on my next wash day as well.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2010)

CORBINS said:


> okay. My package has arrived. I tried it, not too bad. Gave some to my cat also. I will document my growth, just for the hair portion since there aren't too many pictures on the net. I'm looking forward to experiencing many of the health benefits as well. I can't tell if it's giving me energy or not because I drink FRS Healthy Energy and that keeps me going all day! Hopefully, I'll have some good news on Monday!


 
Hi CORBINS, looks like you and I are starting together afterall. I started this afternoon. I hope to see great results with it.


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thanks to adw425 , I added a heaping tablespoon of DE in my deep conditioner this past Sunday and I was amazed at how I experienced relatively little breakage. The shedding was cut down substantially as well, and I only comb on wash days, which are every Sunday. I'm going to continue to add DE to my deep conditioners and may add to my co-washes as well. I'm trying to get through a 6-month stretch.


before i even heard of de i heard that adding organic silica to shampoos cut down on shedding & breakage... good to know it really works


----------



## Orissa081 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm really lovin the D.E. so far, I take iron pills for my anemia and that leaves me really constipated ( sorry for the TMI) and i usually will have to take a stool softner or laxatives, but since taking the D.E. I have not had a problem at all, it will be a week tommorrow of taking it. Also my appetite has been reduced, which is a good thing!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have got to figure out a good time of day to take this ....it makes my stomach make some questionable sounds (back in tha' day we called it bubble guts - tmi - lol)...I don't want to take it too late in the evening as it might make me stay up...

I can't wait to see the results of this in the next couple of months

I just ordered some for my mom....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2010)

Aggie said:


> This is great news SP, thanks for sharing it. I may give it a whirl on my next wash day as well.



You're quite welcome. Try it. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to order this for my auntie, Those who take this and take vitamins/supplements what is your routine?

D.E in morning, suppleents at night or vice versa?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> You're quite welcome. Try it. I think you'll like it.


 
I will, thanks again.


----------



## 2themax (Feb 12, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I'm going to order this for my auntie, Those who take this and take vitamins/supplements what is your routine?
> 
> D.E in morning, suppleents at night or vice versa?


 
I take my vits/supps morn/early aft/early eve.  I take DE at night - right before bed.  The reason is because I read somewhere that it's better to take it right before bed.  Otherwise the DE may take away from the supplements that you take during the day.  But who knows?  Maybe if you take it like a previous poster - put it in water and let it settle and drink throughout the day it may be more effective.  I may try that but I hope that it doesn't take away from my vits & supps.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 13, 2010)

2themax said:


> I take my vits/supps morn/early aft/early eve. I take DE at night - right before bed. The reason is because I read somewhere that it's better to take it right before bed. Otherwise the DE may take away from the supplements that you take during the day. But who knows? Maybe if you take it like a previous poster - put it in water and let it settle and drink throughout the day it may be more effective. I may try that but I hope that it doesn't take away from my vits & supps.


 
Thanks for your reply, that is my fear. my vits/supps are too precious to be detoxed away.
I wanted to do what the other poster suggested and drink it throughout the day.
I will contact the manufactor and let you now what he says.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 13, 2010)

:superbanana:  everything i read about this stuff is just perfect


----------



## CoCoRica (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to order this  next payday. I have some de, but it's not food grade. I have an appt with a naturopathic doctor and I want to get the scoop on my vitamin/mineral levels. I will mention DE to her and see what she thinks as well. My appt is on the 25th.  I will report back.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok this stuff has definitely suppressed my appetite. I woke up around 7:45. It is now 9:45 and I'm not hungry at all! The first thing I did was take some earth w/ 8 oz of water. I'm usually ravenous when I wake up but I could easily go another hour or two without eating. Yay! I want to lose like 10 lbs.
​


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 14, 2010)

Averoigne said:


> I have always been regular because *I eat two large pomegranates for breakfast* and a raw cabbage/seaweed salad for lunch everyday, but I did notice a low grade headache during the time that I took it.  I initially attributed to the detoxification process, but it could have also been a mild dehydration effect from the adsoption process.  I think its very important to increase your water intake when using DE as a supplement.



WOW!  How long does it take you to eat two large pomegranates every morning?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

Took my DE this morning but I think I'll hold off of it for tonight. I think I took twice as much yesterday and don't want to overdo it.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 14, 2010)

jancan7 said:


> This is so good to hear what brand are you using? I want to sleep like a baby



The kind from www.earthworkshealth.com . I think its Perma Guard.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay it's only been 4 days of taking DE but the pain I was having in my mouth for the last week has subsided substantially. I was brushing my teeth with it and swishing it with water in my mouth like a mouth wash. 

I was also having dry mouth issues and that has subsided as well in such a very short time. I'm amazed. I will continue to brush my teeth with it seeing that it worked so well. I hear that it whitens the teeth too so I'll keep watching for this, although my teeth are pretty clean already. I don't mind them getting even whiter though, lol. 

I am really loving the benefits of this 'dirt' .


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am on day 4.  Nothing new or exciting to report.  I will add photos from my cell in a moment.  My tummy is doing better, that's just about it.  I'm going to give it more time.  I don't expect anything to happy right away.  I just wanted to see if I'd get a massive amount of hair growth as previously reported.  No 1 inch growth in 4 days!

BUMP the above comment!  Check my album for updates.  My bangs are longer!  Only after 4 days!


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay.  I'm not gonna lie....I was going into this thinking "There isn't going to be any growth, I'm just looking forward to the health benefits.  That person lied about getting 1 inch in 3 or 4 days!"  

I take that back!  I went to the bathroom (I'm at work), and I measured the crown of my hair.  I got about 3/4 inch ya'll in 4 days!  My hair was barely touching 11 inches on the ruler (the straggley strings were touching 11 inches.  Now, those strands are at 11 1/2 to 11 3/4!  The thickest parts of my ends were at 10.5 inches.  Now they are a full 11".  

I will do an official measure when I get home from work tonight.  It's not easy trying to do this at work.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 15, 2010)

Keep it up corbins 

Your nails are looking healthier too


----------



## bambieg (Feb 15, 2010)

CORBINS said:


> I measured the crown of my hair.  I got about 3/4 inch ya'll in 4 days!  My hair was barely touching 11 inches on the ruler (the straggley strings were touching 11 inches.  Now, those strands are at 11 1/2 to 11 3/4!  The thickest parts of my ends were at 10.5 inches.  Now they are a full 11".
> 
> I will do an official measure when I get home from work tonight.



Wow that's awesome. I've been taking DE for bout 2 weeks now but havent been measuring my growth. I plan to relax tomorrow (after 3 months) so it should be easier to keep track.


----------



## yodie (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone picked up food grade DE at a local garden shop? If so, what brand and what store?

If anyone else posts growth like an inch in a week, then I think I found my next true love. Lol!!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 15, 2010)

CORBINS said:


> Okay. I'm not gonna lie....I was going into this thinking "There isn't going to be any growth, I'm just looking forward to the health benefits. That person lied about getting 1 inch in 3 or 4 days!"
> 
> I take that back! I went to the bathroom (I'm at work), and I measured the crown of my hair. I got about 3/4 inch ya'll in 4 days! My hair was barely touching 11 inches on the ruler (the straggley strings were touching 11 inches. Now, those strands are at 11 1/2 to 11 3/4! The thickest parts of my ends were at 10.5 inches. Now they are a full 11".
> 
> I will do an official measure when I get home from work tonight. It's not easy trying to do this at work.


 
Great results Corbin...How much are you taking?


----------



## 2themax (Feb 15, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Thanks for your reply, that is my fear. my vits/supps are too precious to be detoxed away.
> I wanted to do what the other poster suggested and drink it throughout the day.
> I will contact the manufactor and let you now what he says.


 

I heard that!

Thanks - keep me posted.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 15, 2010)

You might be able to find food grade DE at a local tack shop.  A lot of people feed it to their horses in their feed.


----------



## adw425 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been taking it daily for two weeks now.  I did miss two days this past weekend.  I don't measure my hair often, but in a few months when I measure my hair and it is past APL, then I will credit the DE with that as I have been stuck at APL for almost a year.  I was constipated for two days, but then went back to being very regular, but very regular with a bullet (smile).  I was concerned that for a couple of days my stool (TMI, I know) sank to the bottom when it always floats, but that passed.  It gives me alot of energy, so I have to take it early in the day as once when I took it late afternoon, I did not sleep well -- still too revved up. 

When I mix it into my conditioner, I get really strong hair.  Since I seem to have a problem retaining length, I believe adding DE to my conditioner will be a keeper.  When I add DE and then go under my heat cap (wet a stocking cap, microwave it, wring it out, put it on my head and go under the heat cap, which creates a steamy environment) it does something miraculous to my hair.  My hair is strong, silky, detangled and shifts easily through my fingers, but the curls are very loosened, but what curl is left is very defined and each time I rewet my hair, my hair still looks and feels exactly as it did right after the bootleg steam treatment -- even a week later when I wet it to do my weekly shampoo.  I couldn't believe it.  I would co-wash every night, but now I am just rewetting my hair, putting in the leave-in and sealing (cherry kernel oil is the bomb, BTW, for sealing) and co-washing just once a week.  Dry my hair is fluffy, soft, with lots of body like it is after I add rose petal powder to my conditioner, which I haven't done in a long time -- and so strong and voluminous.  

I love how now I have to really twist my hair up tightly (it used to be loosely) to get it all in my comb with which I secure my bun.  The DE makes my hair feel coated with a satin-like protective barrier.  I know the word coated is a bad word around these parts and I do not like my hair to feel coated, but this is coated in a good way.  I am getting no breakage or stray hair in my fingers when I comb my fingers through my hair and I am able -- wet or dry -- to do this with no snags, which alone is worth the price of admission .  If you decide to add DE to your conditioner, make sure you follow it up with a moisturizing/hydrating conditioner or a steam treatment.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 16, 2010)

^^I'm going to have to try this.  Your review is very thorough...thanks!


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 16, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Great results Corbin...How much are you taking?



I've been consuming 1 tblsp in the morning with my drink, and 1 tsp in the evening.  I'm starting to cut back a little; I will maintain 1 tblsp in the morning.


----------



## Ms.Analeise (Feb 16, 2010)

This stuff sounds interesting. But, my issue is that I really don't need to lose any weight and my blood pressure is normal. 

Do you guys think this will make me extra small and lower my bp even more or does it adjust itself to the needs of the individual?

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought mine today at my local health food store in the pet care aisle.  Its food grade so I believe its the correct kind.  I'm just torn on how I want to take it.  My biggest concern is the binding properties of DE absorbing my Chlorella and other vitamins.  On the other hand, I don't want to take an amount that's not beneficial. Since I've heard great testimonies of 1 tblsp in orange juice or water is working I may just give that a try.  I'll first try it at night to see how it goes and take my other vitamins during the day.  I'll definitely report back my findings and progress. Thanks


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 16, 2010)

adw425 said:


> When I mix it into my conditioner, I get really strong hair.  Since I seem to have a problem retaining length, I believe adding DE to my conditioner will be a keeper.  When I add DE and then go under my heat cap (wet a stocking cap, microwave it, wring it out, put it on my head and go under the heat cap, which creates a steamy environment) it does something miraculous to my hair.  My hair is strong, silky, detangled and shifts easily through my fingers, but the curls are very loosened, but what curl is left is very defined and each time I rewet my hair, my hair still looks and feels exactly as it did right after the bootleg steam treatment -- even a week later when I wet it to do my weekly shampoo.  I couldn't believe it.  I would co-wash every night, but now I am just rewetting my hair, putting in the leave-in and sealing (cherry kernel oil is the bomb, BTW, for sealing) and co-washing just once a week.  Dry my hair is fluffy, soft, with lots of body like it is after I add rose petal powder to my conditioner, which I haven't done in a long time -- and so strong and voluminous.



ADW - what conditioner are you mixing with the DE?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 17, 2010)

You know, I was trying to figure out what it was that was making me breakout. Just last week I had gorgeous skin. Even during my period, it was one of the first times that I didn't get a pimple. But then this week, there have been pimples forming all over my face.

I then realized that the only thing I've been doing differently is taking DE in my tea. I had started getting more consistent last week. I'm thinking that if DE has detox properties, that may indeed me what's going on.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> You know, I was trying to figure out what it was that was making me breakout. Just last week I had gorgeous skin. Even during my period, it was one of the first times that I didn't get a pimple. But then this week, there have been pimples forming all over my face.
> 
> I then realized that the only thing I've been doing differently is taking DE in my tea. I had started getting more consistent last week. I'm thinking that if DE has detox properties, that may indeed me what's going on.



Try mixing DE in a gentle cleanser like cetaphil for your face.  I bet it would dry those breakouts right up.


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey ladies,
I found this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQn6GSHNzBE


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I found this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQn6GSHNzBE




Thanks for posting. I enjoyed the video.


----------



## kiwiny (Feb 17, 2010)

This stuff sounds interesting>


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my D.E yesterday, I have not started taking it yet, But I had a consultation with A lady that has been selling it and taking it for over ten years, She advises to take it atleast 30 minutes before any vitamins/supplements.

taking it at night causes some people to stay awake.

I bought 1KG of it, So I have loads 

The mixing it in conditioner sounds great Den_1 *(An ex LHCF member)
Used to always rave about silica.

I'm wondering if i can add it to my leave -in's as well as my conditioner?

lets keep this thread alive


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 17, 2010)

Update:  
I tried DE (about 1tsp) in my conditioner (HE TMS) last night and my hair was very silky afterwards.  I did a bantu knot-out on my hair and this morning, my hair was still very soft.  I'm transitioning, so my hair is usually very dry and rough.  This is definately a keeper!


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 17, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Thanks for posting. I enjoyed the video.


 
Oh your welcome! I'm trying to find out more info on how to consume and that's how I found the video.  He says one teaspoon with water or juice; once a day so I guess I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have opted to take mine in the morning - otherwise I am up at night looking like this 

I have been breaking out a little bit as well...hope it is part of the detox

I am putting it in my orange juice in the morning..(I tried to put it in "thinner drinks" i.e. water, tea - but I can taste the chalkiness - ) 

Then an hour later I am taking my Maxi Hair and Flaxeed,Borage, and Omega Capsules - 

I like the energy it gives me in the morning and it lasts throughout the day ...

I found a 50% off coupon for a nursery that sells it here so I will be going by there to check out their prices and get a larger bag...

I may try to mix some with some Silicon Mix and see how that works out...


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 17, 2010)

adw425 said:


> I have been taking it daily for two weeks now. I did miss two days this past weekend. I don't measure my hair often, but in a few months when I measure my hair and it is past APL, then I will credit the DE with that as I have been stuck at APL for almost a year. I was constipated for two days, but then went back to being very regular, but very regular with a bullet (smile). *I was concerned that for a couple of days my stool (TMI, I know) sank to the bottom when it always floats*, but that passed. It gives me alot of energy, so I have to take it early in the day as once when I took it late afternoon, I did not sleep well -- still too revved up.
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one! I didn't say anything because I thought you guys would have thought I was crazy!, But it is very disconcerting to see your stool sink when it usually floats!


----------



## bambieg (Feb 17, 2010)

adw425 said:


> When I mix it into my conditioner, I get really strong hair.  Since I seem to have a problem retaining length, I believe adding DE to my conditioner will be a keeper.  When I add DE and then go under my heat cap (wet a stocking cap, microwave it, wring it out, put it on my head and go under the heat cap, which creates a steamy environment) it does something miraculous to my hair.  My hair is strong, silky, detangled and shifts easily through my fingers, but the curls are very loosened, but what curl is left is very defined and each time I rewet my hair, my hair still looks and feels exactly as it did right after the bootleg steam treatment -- even a week later when I wet it to do my weekly shampoo.  I couldn't believe it.  I would co-wash every night, but now I am just rewetting my hair, putting in the leave-in and sealing (cherry kernel oil is the bomb, BTW, for sealing) and co-washing just once a week.  Dry my hair is fluffy, soft, with lots of body like it is after I add rose petal powder to my conditioner, which I haven't done in a long time -- and so strong and voluminous.



Hmmm. I gotta try this out. Just dont want to inhale any DE from the steam.erplexed


----------



## 2436 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can MSM be mixed with DE?


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 18, 2010)

adw425 said:


> I have been taking it daily for two weeks now. I did miss two days this past weekend. I don't measure my hair often, but in a few months when I measure my hair and it is past APL, then I will credit the DE with that as I have been stuck at APL for almost a year. I was constipated for two days, but then went back to being very regular, but very regular with a bullet (smile). I was concerned that for a couple of days my stool (TMI, I know) sank to the bottom when it always floats, but that passed. It gives me alot of energy, so I have to take it early in the day as once when I took it late afternoon, I did not sleep well -- still too revved up.
> 
> When I mix it into my conditioner, I get really strong hair. Since I seem to have a problem retaining length, I believe adding DE to my conditioner will be a keeper. When I add DE and then go under my heat cap (wet a stocking cap, microwave it, wring it out, put it on my head and go under the heat cap, which creates a steamy environment) it does something miraculous to my hair. My hair is strong, silky, detangled and shifts easily through my fingers, but the curls are very loosened, but what curl is left is very defined and each time I rewet my hair, my hair still looks and feels exactly as it did right after the bootleg steam treatment -- even a week later when I wet it to do my weekly shampoo. I couldn't believe it. I would co-wash every night, but now I am just rewetting my hair, putting in the leave-in and sealing (cherry kernel oil is the bomb, BTW, for sealing) and co-washing just once a week. Dry my hair is fluffy, soft, with lots of body like it is after I add rose petal powder to my conditioner, which I haven't done in a long time -- and so strong and voluminous.
> 
> I love how now I have to really twist my hair up tightly (it used to be loosely) to get it all in my comb with which I secure my bun. The DE makes my hair feel coated with a satin-like protective barrier. I know the word coated is a bad word around these parts and I do not like my hair to feel coated, but this is coated in a good way. I am getting no breakage or stray hair in my fingers when I comb my fingers through my hair and I am able -- wet or dry -- to do this with no snags, which alone is worth the price of admission . If you decide to add DE to your conditioner, make sure you follow it up with a moisturizing/hydrating conditioner or a steam treatment.


 
Hi Adw425,
I'm currently doing a weekly Irish Moss (thanks for putting me on to  it) do you think using both would be too much for hair?  Thanks


----------



## BonBon (Feb 18, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I have opted to take mine in the morning - otherwise I am up at night looking like this


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 18, 2010)

adw425 said:


> When I add DE and then go under my heat cap (wet a stocking cap, microwave it, wring it out, put it on my head and go under the heat cap, which creates a steamy environment) it does something miraculous to my hair.



This is an ingenious way to do a steam treatment!  So much easier than the towels.  I'm going to have to try this.



swalker31 said:


> Hi Adw425,
> I'm currently doing a weekly Irish Moss (thanks for putting me on to it) do you think using both would be too much for hair? Thanks




Off to figure out how to do an irish moss treatment, also. All hat mucillage sounds


----------



## adw425 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't steam with the conditioner with the DE.  I steam with a moisturizing condish after rinsing out the other.



bambieg said:


> Hmmm. I gotta try this out. Just dont want to inhale any DE from the steam.erplexed


----------



## bambieg (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh. LOL. OK.


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 18, 2010)

What's a stocking cap? Is something you buy or are you cutting pantyhose?


----------



## adw425 (Feb 18, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Hi Adw425,
> I'm currently doing a weekly Irish Moss (thanks for putting me on to  it) do you think using both would be too much for hair?  Thanks



I love irish moss.  It makes my hair so soft and manageable.  The DE makes my hair strong -- even stronger than a protein treatment, but I am adding to a mane and tail conditioner, so this is my weekly protein treatment.  My thinking is that the kind of tensile strength the DE seems to give my hair will help me with retention because no way should it be taking this long to get past APL.  I would add the IM to the moisturizing conditioner for the steam treatment.




Ensjg598 said:


> What's a stocking cap? Is something you buy or are you cutting pantyhose?



I just cut off a pair of clean pantyhose to make my stocking caps.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought I would share that Silicon Mix Bambu has silica (horsetail extract)
 in it....

*tiptoes out*


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Found some more benefits of DE:



> Beneficial effects of silica per Gerhard Leibold, N.D.
> - Stimulates cell metabolism and cell formation.
> - Inhibits the aging process in tissues.
> - Necessary for the structure and functioning of connective tissue.
> ...



To read all 44 pages click here


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, checking in...........I've been taking DE for about 2 weeks now.  When I read about ladies getting 1" growth in one week I was like  seriously???  Well, I may owe ya'll a heart felt apology.  Now I'm not claming an inch or anything because I did not do any measurements prior to starting, but I will say this - because I fell asleep last night with out covering my hair, this morning, I applied a mixture of aloe vera gel and ORS Olive oil to my hair to "tame" it.  Now I haven't washed since last Sunday, because I've been having tendon problems in my wrist, so my hair is basically straight (it gets straight after about 3 days of not being washed).  Anyhoo, I put it in a loose bun and put on a scarve(sp?) for the drive work.  By the time I got here the bun had fallen out.  I get to my office and pull out my comb.  I catch a side view of my hair in my mirror and.............low and behold my pony tail is _*noticeably *_longer.  I had to take a second & third look.

Ladies I apologize! {off to have my morning tea with a heaping tablespoon of DE)

OH, went to the doctor yesterday to get a steroid shot in my wrist, my BP was 125/70, a marked improvement!  I was previously hovering in the 140's. I think DE has a lifetime customer!


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 19, 2010)

Ensjg598 said:


> OK, checking in...........I've been taking DE for about 2 weeks now.  When I read about ladies getting 1" growth in one week I was like  seriously???  Well, I may owe ya'll a heart felt apology.  Now I'm not claming an inch or anything because I did not do any measurements prior to starting, but I will say this - because I fell asleep last night with out covering my hair, this morning, I applied a mixture of aloe vera gel and ORS Olive oil to my hair to "tame" it.  Now I haven't washed since last Sunday, because I've been having tendon problems in my wrist, so my hair is basically straight (it gets straight after about 3 days of not being washed).  Anyhoo, I put it in a loose bun and put on a scarve(sp?) for the drive work.  By the time I got here the bun had fallen out.  I get to my office and pull out my comb.  I catch a side view of my hair in my mirror and.............low and behold my pony tail is _*noticeably *_longer.  I had to take a second & third look.
> 
> Ladies I apologize! {off to have my morning tea with a heaping tablespoon of DE)
> 
> OH, went to the doctor yesterday to get a steroid shot in my wrist, my BP was 125/70, a marked improvement!  I was previously hovering in the 140's. I think DE has a lifetime customer!



Thanks for the update!  I'm happy you're experience positive results!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 19, 2010)

For those of you who have been taking it for a few months, have you noticed changes in your hair texture? One lady here claimed that it significantly loosened her natural hair texture. She was relaxed but she had some new growth that she claimed came in looser. She stopped taking it bc she didn't like that it changed her texture.

 I for one will definitely take it if it loosens my curl pattern. It'll be easier to stretch and tame my hair. I've only been on DE one week. I'm 3 weeks post now. I'll come back when I'm 6 weeks post bc that's when I can really tell I have new growth. I'll be sure to come back and report if I have any changes in my texture.​


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok ladies I have a question regarding diatomaceous earth is there a visual difference between food grade and pool grade?   I know it will be labeled but will I be able to tell the difference say if I have both together without labels?


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Woah, check out this growth:

http://www.longhaircommunity.com/showpost.php?p=938000&postcount=510

I'll have to track her posts to when she first started using it but I remember it helped her with her asthma, also.

ETA:
More results:  An inch in 20 days?  Click here

Is this an inch in a couple of weeks?? Click here.


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone eliminated more mucus?


----------



## Jozze (Feb 20, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Woah, check out this growth:
> 
> http://www.longhaircommunity.com/showpost.php?p=938000&postcount=510
> 
> I'll have to track her posts to when she first started using it but I remember it helped her with her asthma, also.



Thank you for so much for posting this, Sheba! I've been taking 1 TBSP of DE with 1 TSP of Zeolite for 12 days and I have had some seriously crazy hair growth...which I'm happy with but also a little disturbed...I mean this can't be natural, can it?!?erplexed 
I'd love to see a poll of the average NG while taking DE over a period of months.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies of LHC!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 21, 2010)

yodie said:


> Has anyone eliminated more mucus?


 
yes!!! immediately my nose started to run and i had mucus expelling from my throat.
it is a well known detox side effect


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I started taking DE two days ago.  I've take a tablespoon spread throughout the day in a protein shake.  I don't worry about taking it this way since farmers mix it with feed for their livestock.

Anyhow, yesterday I noticed that my circulation was much improved and my hands and feet (normally icicles) were hot hot hot!

And last night I slept like a log and woke up without my alarm feeling great only 7 hours later.  I can't wait to see what other changes I see in the coming months.

Oh, and I got 6 pounds of perma-gaurd brand for $18 and free shipping from Valchemy on ebay.


----------



## RockCreak (Feb 21, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I started taking DE two days ago. I've take a tablespoon spread throughout the day in a protein shake. I don't worry about taking it this way since farmers mix it with feed for their livestock.
> 
> Anyhow, yesterday I noticed that my circulation was much improved and my hands and feet (normally icicles) were hot hot hot!
> 
> ...


 
I just ordered mine from the same place.

After lurking in the thread and doing some research, I finally decided to jump out there and buy it.  Not just for growth benefits but for health.  Me and dh will be starting this.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 21, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> I just ordered mine from the same place.
> 
> After lurking in the thread and doing some research, I finally decided to jump out there and buy it.  Not just for growth benefits but for health.  Me and dh will be starting this.  I can't wait to get it.



That's great, RockCreak!

They ship quickly, too.  Mine shipped next day and arrived two days later.

*Diatomaceous Earth for the Treatment of dangerous strains of E. coli?

*
"E. coli are our friends: living in our intestines, they help digest our food and supply us with vitamin K.  But there is an  ugly strain of E. coli,that kills more than 200 people each year in the United States.  These bacteria normally reside in the  intestines of cattle; they reach humans through contaminated beef - as in the case of the outbreak that killed four people in  Seattle in January 1993.  (The source of infection was traced to a single fast-food chain.)  The bacteria seeps through the   damaged lining into the bloodstream.  Kidney failute occurs within four to five days.  Antibiotics are ineffective:     they work by rupturing the bacteria, which only accelerate the spread of the toxin.
    The University of Alberta has devised a way to stop the toxin in its tracks.  They have created a decoy that holds off  the toxin until the body can build up anti bodies to the bacteria, which takes about a week.  Armstrong's decoys are   made of sugar molecules.  Each decoy is joined to a bit of diatomaceous earth porous sand that consists of the tiny    skeletons of diatoms, which are a type of plankton.  When the patient drinks the gritty fluid containing the decoys,    the toxin molecules bind to the decoys and are then excreted along with the indigestible (diatomaceous) sand particles.
The decoy has already been tested on healthy volunteers with no ill effects.  In clinical trials now under way in Canada,  it is being used to treat children infected with toxic E. coli.  (Children are particularly vulnerable to the toxin,   apparently because their kidney cells carry more receptors for it than do the kidney cells of adults.)"


For the link click here


I love the way they describe what DE is in that link, also.  They describe it as fossilized algae.  So that makes sense, right?  That it does so much good for our bodies?  I mean, look at the chlorella thread and the use of spirulina and other algaes.  Pretty cool...


----------



## adw425 (Feb 21, 2010)

My colleague said she has been eliminating alot of mucus.  I bought the 10lb bag and shared with my colleagues.  I also give it to the pups.  



yodie said:


> Has anyone eliminated more mucus?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Thank you for so much for posting this, Sheba! I've been taking 1 TBSP of DE with 1 TSP of Zeolite for 12 days and I have had some seriously crazy hair growth...which I'm happy with but also a little disturbed...I mean this can't be natural, can it?!?erplexed
> I'd love to see a poll of the average NG while taking DE over a period of months.



What is Zeolite?


----------



## PaleoChick (Feb 21, 2010)

Preface: maybe a little TMI, but since we are all sharing...
I have been taking DE for a couple of weeks now, first as a tsp daily in juice THEN I did the dilute method, described in an older post. I have been noticing that I either cough up a lot of mucus in the morning or expelling it via the "South Pole". I wasn't sure what was going on between that and the floating stools, but know I see it's the DE. I don't feel so bad. I will just have to stick it out a little while longer. I thinking drinking the herbal tea instead of taking the vitamins will help this as well. Oh, I have had some decent hair growth and retention, no magical inches; but it is helping my technique out.


----------



## Jozze (Feb 21, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> What is Zeolite?



Here's a link to the thread I started all about Zeolite and it's benefits. HTH! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=441236&highlight=


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Here's a link to the thread I started all about Zeolite and it's benefits. HTH! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=441236&highlight=



I left a message for you there...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm...I just don't know...I am just as skeptical as the next person but I just relaxed my hair bone straight on 2/3  and now I have some wave pattern (it's a little bit but dang) - I even had my husband check my hair wet _and_ dry to make sure I wasn't going crazy...I have been taking the DE since the 2nd week in February ....

I have baby fine hair and normally -I don't see any type of growth until I am about 5 to 6 weeks into my relaxer - I will be 3 weeks on the 24th...

I will be checking again in couple of days when I wash my hair again to make sure I am not trippin' ...

Just thought I would share...


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 22, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hmmm...I just don't know...I am just as skeptical as the next person but I just relaxed my hair bone straight on 2/3 and now I have some wave pattern (it's a little bit but dang) - I even had my husband check my hair wet _and_ dry to make sure I wasn't going crazy...I have been taking the DE since the 2nd week in February ....
> 
> I have baby fine hair and normally -I don't see any type of growth until I am about 5 to 6 weeks into my relaxer - I will be 3 weeks on the 24th...
> 
> ...


 
I know how you feel!  As I was doing my twists (on wet hair) yesterday, I was like - dang this is taking longer that usual!  I am definitely seeing some growth.  I should pull out my ruler and take official measurements, but I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 22, 2010)

^^^ I took an official measurement of my bangs on the 19th. They were 2 inches past my lower lip. I set an alarm in my phone to take another measurement in a month. I'll report back next month. Hope my growth rate has increased by then. :crossfingers:


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 22, 2010)

CurlyNue said:


> As long as the kind you have is food grade DE it is good for killing roaches and safe for human consumption. < Looks silly when you see it written out.


how can it kill roaches but be good for humans...I realize we're not roaches but wouldn't that make it toxic? Just curious as this sounds really cool to include for overall health along with my chlorella.....off to do more research.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 22, 2010)

^^^never mind re read and saw that it dehydrates them. Not sure how it doesn't dehydrate us...will continue research.


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 22, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> ^^^ I took and official measurement of my bangs on the 19th. They were 2 inches past my lower lip. I set an alarm in my phone to take another measurement in a month. I'll report back next month. Hope my growth rate has increased by then. :crossfingers:


 

Alright, alright, stop twisting my arm! 

I'll do an "official" measurement tonight (I might even take a pic) and do re-measurements at 2 weeks and 4 weeks. Let's see if this is for real.

Anybody else want to join in??


----------



## equestrian (Feb 22, 2010)

bump.

Anyone else have experiences with this?


----------



## yodie (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone buy a 50lb bag of Perma Guard? If so, what does the front of the bag say? Lol, no, I didn't buy a 50lb bag.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I mixed some DE in a gallon of spring water to make some of that silica oxide water that was mentioned earlier.  Today, I got the bright idea to mix a little of that silica rich water (been sitting with DE in it since yesterday) in with some Silicon Mix con and do a DC with it.  My hair is sooooo soft!   I mean, really amazing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 22, 2010)

The more I research the better this stuff sounds. Be careful sheba1^^^ I was reading in another thread on long hair community and it makes sense...that there are little shards in there. That's what cuts up the exoskeleton of the ants and other critters. You don't want little shards tearing away at your hair. It may not be great to do over a long period of time (you may notice damage). I could be wrong, but it does make sense that that is a possiblity. In your system it seems fine as we need to have the intestinal lining cleansed and it sort of "buffs" in there. But you don't want your hair "buffed".


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 22, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> ^^^never mind re read and saw that it dehydrates them. Not sure how it doesn't dehydrate us...will continue research.




Hi LD...out of the crazy research that I have done on this - it does stipulate to stay hydrated - so if one already drinks..let's say 64 oz a day that should suffice...


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi ladies. This all sounds really interesting. I've skipped over this thread for so long, but came in because I was a bit bored but not yet sleepy - glad I did!. 

Prior to reading all I knew about DE was that it could cause lung cancer (as can anything that aggravates te lungs).  But I'm really excited about all of the overall health benefits. I'm thinking about taking a silica supplement. Right now, I have some horsetail to use up. 

Anyway, I'm wondering if someone can tell me what oter necessary minerals/nutrients that are in the DE besides silica. I would do it, but it's hard to navigate multiple websites from my cell.  

Thanx in advance ladies.  Good luck on your journeys.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 23, 2010)

some testimonials I found online:

From Rhonda V. studio36****@aol.com, December 31, 2009

I wanted to report in on my experience with DE. I purchased 200 lbs from your company at the beginning of the year. I started using it right away for pest control and didn't start adding it to my food for a several months because I was skeptical. The more I researched it - the more I realized that, as weird as it sounds, there must be something to it. I thought I would first give it to my 3 German Shepherds and see what happened. Within a few weeks their coats completely changed. Their fur texture changed from coarse to soft and their black coloring shined. Also, the shedding was greatly reduced.
My 6 year old male was starting to slow down and after about 4 months of eating it - his energy and stamina are like it was when he was 3. I wanted to point out that these are dogs who were already eating quality nutrients. I feed mostly raw grass-fed beef (not always - but mostly) and put chia seeds, coconut or olive oil and live algae in their food - so they were already being fed better than most pets, or people for that matter.

So the fact that there was a noticeable difference in them was very impressive. This convinced me to add it to my regime. Before I added the DE, I had also have been eating the chia, algae and coconut oil for about 6 months - so I thought I was pretty nutritionally sound. I put a scoop in my chia water and about 2 weeks later I could tell a difference in my skin. It is so hydrated and moist that, if you scratch it with your fingernail and try to leave a scratch mark, you can't. I read on a testimonial that it takes away sunspots - so I started watching mine - I had a lot [of sunspots] because I have been a sun worshipper my whole life (42 years). It took a few months but they started going away. Now it has been about 6 months since I started eating DE and they are almost all gone. Everyone who has known me for some time is asking me if I have had work done because they say I look better than I ever have, and I get comments about my skin from people that I have just met. They want to know why it looks so good and ask me what kind of make up I use. The funny thing is, I actually stopped wearing make up and I look better than when I did. Go figure - at 42?

Also my foot pain (plantar faceitis) that I had on-and-off for about 3 years, and had become chronic, stopped after a few months. I was having to go to the podiatrist every other week for cortisone shots in my heels and had to take 800 mg of ibuprofen 2-3x/day.

I had 2 knee surgeries on my right knee - one, a reconstruction 15 years ago and was having chronic knee aching and weakness and now, that is gone as well.

This stuff is truly a miracle and definitely something that our bodies need and is missing from our diets even when supplementing. I hope this information is useful and I hope everyone that reads this at least gives it to their pets. Their diets are so bad, unless they are being supplemented, and they are eating a lot of raw food. DE will do so much to enhance and preserve the health of pets and it is so inexpensive, yet does so much. They will live a much healthier, and I am sure, longer life.

From Larry A., Sterling KS, ldean**@*****mail.com, August 23, 2008

I see you're waiting to get some testimonials from people who are taking DE themselves.  Well, fasten your seat belt and be ready to pick your chin up off the table!!

I had never heard of Diatomaceous Earth until I read an article on our local area paper, The Rocket, about its use for pest control and being totally nontoxic.  It sparked my interest, so I got on the internet, and there I was for 5 days!!  I could hardly believe what I was reading.  I was skeptical at first, but decided to give it a try and ordered 50 lbs. of it.  We started taking one heaping tablespoon a day June 23, 2008.  

I had been in great pain from lower back (I blew out the bottom 4 vertabrete in 2002) for about 3 weeks prior, and right knee had been trying to lock up on me, also causing great pain.  On the THIRD day, I realized when I raised up off the ground that I was completely pain free, both back and knee!!  And have not had any pain from either since!  About a week later, I realized that my skin, which has looked like a dried up river bed for the past 15 years or so, was soft and actually shiny!  

I drug my finger nails up my arm, and lo and behold----NO CHALK LINES!!  AND, I FEEL GREAT!  

I decided that people needed to know about DE, so I set out to find 24 people who were willing to listen for a while about it, and if they decide they want to try it, I supply them for three months, and at the end of the 3 months they pay me for the DE with a written testimonial of their DE experience, good or bad.  My first "DE Buddy" was my mail lady.  As we visited about it, she told me her father had just been diagnosed with prostate cancer 2 or 3 weeks prior.  In my research, I found that cancer cannot survive in a body sufficient in silica, and the the 1939 Nobel Prize winner proved, scientifically, that life on this earth could not/would not exist, if not for silica.  So, she convinced her father to try it, taking 1 heaping tablespoon, twice a day (AM and PM).  He'd been taking DE about 12 days when he had the next blood test done for cancer cell count, but there was no change.  On the next blood test just this last week, his count went from 8 down to 4!!  And he's only been taking it for about two months!!  This is, of course, the kind of news that makes the tears roll!  The joy in her face and heart was just plain overwhelming.  And do you know what it costs me to supply him daily with 2 heaping tablespoons?  About $.032!!  What would the bill have been, both in the check book and the body, if he'd gone ahead with chemo?  An un-Godly amount!!  And, she has lost 7 pounds, and has not changed her diet!


I could go on for hours about DE and it's health benefits.  I have read testimonials and university studies on it....  The good news is spreading, and let's all keep it going that way!  People need to know about DE.  We live in a toxic world these days, chemicals in the ground, in the air and in the food we consume.  And our bodies are paying the ultimate price for it.

So, do yourself a huge favor, and get some DE ASAP!  You will not regret it one little bit!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 23, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Hi ladies. This all sounds really interesting. I've skipped over this thread for so long, but came in because I was a bit bored but not yet sleepy - glad I did!.
> 
> Prior to reading all I knew about DE was that it could cause lung cancer (as can anything that aggravates te lungs). But I'm really excited about all of the overall health benefits. I'm thinking about taking a silica supplement. Right now, I have some horsetail to use up.
> 
> ...


 
other ingredients/minerals are:

calcuim magnesium,sodium,potassium,copper,zinc,iron,phosphorous and selenium


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 23, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Hi ladies. This all sounds really interesting. I've skipped over this thread for so long, but came in because I was a bit bored but not yet sleepy - glad I did!.
> 
> Prior to reading all I knew about DE was that it could cause lung cancer (as can anything that aggravates te lungs).  But I'm really excited about all of the overall health benefits. I'm thinking about taking a silica supplement. Right now, I have some horsetail to use up.
> 
> ...



I would like to chime in to say that if you want a rich source of silica, you should use bamboo supplements. Horsetail maybe only has 5-10% natural silica while bamboo supplements have about 70%​


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanx so much ComplexSimplicity. I had the horsetail on hand already and didn't want  to get something else before using it up. After I'm done I'll def check out the bamboo supplements. Based on what I've been reading, i'm gonna add a silica supplement and spirulina/chlorella to my intake. Thanx ladies!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought some today. Can't wait to see great results.


----------



## yodie (Feb 23, 2010)

4 BM's today. That's monumental for me as I deal with constipation. Passed mucus.

Sorry if its TMI.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^ I want 4 bm's a day! Naw jk but I would like once a day. I've been doing that the past few days though so I think it's finally starting to kick in. It's usually every 2-3 days. I always feel so heavy. I really want to be cleansed. And don't be afraid to share ladies. This is the only place where I can talk openly about stuff like this. Other people wouldn't understand but LHCF always understands. ​


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 23, 2010)

DiamondDivyne said:


> Thanx so much ComplexSimplicity. I had the horsetail on hand already and didn't want to get something else before using it up. After I'm done I'll def check out the bamboo supplements. Based on what I've been reading, i'm gonna add a silica supplement and spirulina/chlorella to my intake. Thanx ladies![/QUOT
> 
> 
> This is what I plan to do. I was going to take DE even ordered it, but decided to take silica along with my chlorella (possible bamboo).  I like the idea of the "effects of de" but I'm already getting some of those (skin, etc) with chlorella. So I think silica will just be good to add extra as it's a required mineral that the body needs. I'll be researching what will be good to take with chlorella, for additional silica.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 23, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is what I plan to do. I was going to take DE even ordered it, but decided to take silica along with my chlorella (possible bamboo).  I like the idea of the "effects of de" but I'm already getting some of those (skin, etc) with chlorella. So I think silica will just be good to add extra as it's a required mineral that the body needs. I'll be researching what will be good to take with chlorella, for additional silica.



This is what I'm doing. I'm taking bamboo and DE. I just try to take my other supplements about and hr or so after my DE.​


----------



## yodie (Feb 23, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> ^^^ I want 4 bm's a day! Naw jk but I would like once a day. I've been doing that the past few days though so I think it's finally starting to kick in. It's usually every 2-3 days. I always feel so heavy. I really want to be cleansed. And don't be afraid to share ladies. This is the only place where I can talk openly about stuff like this. Other people wouldn't understand but LHCF always understands. ​


 
Yeah, I would've loved once a day too, but I'm never regular. I ALWAYS have to take something in order to eliminate. I just started taking DE last night. So, this was a pleasant surprise today. I hate that "heavy" feeling. I know I have alot of mucus inside and I want it OUT!!


----------



## yodie (Feb 23, 2010)

I feel you, LD.  I had a bottle of Biosil that I messed over. I had decided to take it again, but DE had mor silica and was way more affordable (my 5lb bag cost $4.99). So, I'll try this for a month and see what happens.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 23, 2010)

I ordered a 4 lb. bag today.  I'm gonna also add bentonite clay a few days a week for the  extra cleansing benefits.  I will keep this thread updated with any body changes and progress.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 23, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yeah, I would've loved once a day too, but I'm never regular. I ALWAYS have to take something in order to eliminate. I just started taking DE last night. So, this was a pleasant surprise today. I hate that "heavy" feeling. I know I have alot of mucus inside and I want it OUT!!


 
Yodie, what does your diet consist of? Do you think you may have IBS since you say you have a lot of mucus? That shouldn't be something you'd have to get used to  I really do hope the DE helps to clear it up though


----------



## equestrian (Feb 23, 2010)

For those of you who have used other bio-availabe silicon products such as 
*Natrol BioSil,   Eidon silica drops, Alta Silica, horsetail etc. How does DE compare? *


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Feb 23, 2010)

This is what I plan to do. I was going to take DE even ordered it, but decided to take silica along with my chlorella (possible bamboo). I like the idea of the "effects of de" but I'm already getting some of those (skin, etc) with chlorella. So I think silica will just be good to add extra as it's a required mineral that the body needs. I'll be researching what will be good to take with chlorella, for additional silica.[/QUOTE]

So happy to have a partner in crime! lol


----------



## yodie (Feb 23, 2010)

My diet is more healthy than it is unhealthy. I noticed that limiting my sugar intake has really cut down on yeast in my body. Docs have never said that I did or didn't have IBS. Fruits and veggies don't move me at all. I need very high amounts of fiber everyday and sometimes that isn't enough. 

I usually take either aloe or calcium/magnesium. Its been a constant struggle and I've tried everything. So, I'll gladly take 4 times a day.   





Forever in Bloom said:


> Yodie, what does your diet consist of? Do you think you may have IBS since you say you have a lot of mucus? That shouldn't be something you'd have to get used to  I really do hope the DE helps to clear it up though


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> My diet is more healthy than it is unhealthy. I noticed that limiting my sugar intake has really cut down on yeast in my body. Docs have never said that I did or didn't have IBS. Fruits and veggies don't move me at all. I need very high amounts of fiber everyday and sometimes that isn't enough.
> 
> I usually take either aloe or calcium/magnesium. Its been a constant struggle and I've tried everything. So, I'll gladly take 4 times a day.



I'm so happy for you growth buddy.  Just think!  You may end up one of those people that has 2 to 3 bms every day for the rest of your long and natural life.  How cool will that be?!

Hey, does anyone else find that you crave DE after taking it for a few days?  I look soooo forward to taking my DE in my water and milk at night


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

Sheba1,

Daily movements would be a dream come true!! Today is only my 2nd day, so I can't say that I crave it. Seems like I wasn't really hungry today (took DE during lunch time). Felt very mellow for the rest of the day. Didn't work out. I need to save DE for bed time. Lol!

I have a lot of rumbling going on in my stomach.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Feb 24, 2010)

I started taking DE on Saturday. So far so good. 1 table spoon in my juice right when I get up, then wait and hour or so before I do my egg shake then I'll grab vitamins to go an take later through out the day. Lots mucus I seem to be coughing up but not worried since that seems to be normal while taking DE. I took pictures on Sunday to keep track of my progress but I'll be getting a sew in in the morning so I'll have to wait a few weeks too see. Good luck DE gals.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 24, 2010)

Just checking in to say you guys have convinced me to try DE.  I've ordered some and its on its way. 

It was talk of regular movements that finally convinced me. I eat a healthy diet, lots of fiber, fruit, veg (even prunes which I don't particularly like) and I still only have 1 movement every 2-3 days. 

AND if it helps with growth too....

The mucus thing scares me tho....

Has anyone tried anything that reduces it? Or does it go away after time? If so, how long before it goes away?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> 4 BM's today. That's monumental for me as I deal with constipation. Passed mucus.
> 
> Sorry if its TMI.


 

There's nothing such as T.M.I when it comes to detoxing 
I had 3 BM's yesterday and thought I was doing good 

I notice my feet feel extra soft..

Congrats, As I remember in the chlorella thread that you suffer from real bad constipation.

My dad, Mom and auntie are all on D.E now Dad has diabetes and high blood pressure, My mom's B.P is raised and my auntie has arthritis and high B.P.

I will check in when they get their monthly blood tests because I know D.E will help the greatly


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> I feel you, LD. I had a bottle of Biosil that I messed over. I had decided to take it again, but DE had mor silica and was way more affordable (my 5lb bag cost $4.99). So, I'll try this for a month and see what happens.


 

wow, us in England are getting ripped off!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Just checking in to say you guys have convinced me to try DE. I've ordered some and its on its way.
> 
> It was talk of regular movements that finally convinced me. I eat a healthy diet, lots of fiber, fruit, veg (even prunes which I don't particularly like) and I still only have 1 movement every 2-3 days.
> 
> ...


 
In regards to mucus, It is better out than in. It is a detox sign, So it should take your body about a week to get used to the D.E/Cleansed.

I want to find a cheaper place to buy it from the U.K


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, I noticed more vaginal discharge too...This is also a detox sign


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> In regards to mucus, It is better out than in. It is a detox sign, So it should take your body about a week to get used to the D.E/Cleansed.
> 
> I want to find a cheaper place to buy it from the U.K



What are you paying now, Blaque?  I'll go on the hunt for a better price with you.


----------



## catgurl (Feb 24, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> In regards to mucus, It is better out than in. It is a detox sign, So it should take your body about a week to get used to the D.E/Cleansed.
> 
> I want to find a cheaper place to buy it from the U.K




I like detoxing! Or at least I used to fast for 2 weeks every Jan....I haven't done it in a while. And now that I breastfeeding that isn't really possible. 

I bought DE from here:

http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk

It was £7.99 for 100g plus shipping. I did a little searching and this looked the best/safe and it specifically mentioned food grade which I felt was important.

My BP has been high and it runs in the family on both sides. My GP is very concerned and I've had to start meds for it . It would be amazing if DE helped with this too! Problem is my GP is anti anything alternative medicine, so I can't tell her I'm taking it.....I'll just have to say that I made "lifestyle changes".


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 24, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I like detoxing! Or at least I used to fast for 2 weeks every Jan....I haven't done it in a while. And now that I breastfeeding that isn't really possible.
> 
> I bought DE from here:
> 
> ...



Lots of GP/doctors are bc it'll be taking money out of their pockets. If more people were hip to DE, the whole healthcare system would freak. Smthg so cheap and effective will hurt their pockets bc we won't be buying their expensive medicines anymore.​


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 24, 2010)

........................................


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> What are you paying now, Blaque? I'll go on the hunt for a better price with you.


 
Aw, thank you sweetie.
It was £23 for 1KG Plus £5 postage VAT was about £8 So the total was £36 which is about $56.00


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

catgurl said:


> I like detoxing! Or at least I used to fast for 2 weeks every Jan....I haven't done it in a while. And now that I breastfeeding that isn't really possible.
> 
> I bought DE from here:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for the link, That price is more pocket-friendly!!
I was buying from www.naturalrussia.com the VAT is outrageous..

I understand you in regards to your G.P mine is exactly the same.

My BP was high in my last pregnancy *(2008)* But has gone back to normal since I begn taking superfoods.

I read D.E is very beneficial to take whilst pregnant, Do research and keep us updated.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe this will help someone but instead of plopping the DE in my cup & stirring (making the DE rise up in the air), I put DE in and let it sink to the bottom THEN stir.


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

I slept so well last night. Nice!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> I slept so well last night. Nice!!


 
My mom and I took it in the morning and felt tired an hour later!! lol
I may have to stick to night time.


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

Night time may be best. I'm still very relaxed. Hope I get an energy boost.


----------



## naturalmilly (Feb 24, 2010)

where can you purchase this in atlanta?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Just ordered a 10lb bag today and I'm looking forward to posting my experience(s).


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 24, 2010)

naturalmilly said:


> where can you purchase this in atlanta?



Try a local tack shop (horse store).  A lot of people mix it with the feed for their horses.

Also, you can try a nursery, as some use it in the soil to ward off bugs.


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't had an appetite all day.


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> I haven't had an appetite all day.



woah... as soon as my body adjusts and DE doesn't put me out  I will be taking this during the day for this benefit!


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't takent it yet today. This effect is from the dosage I took yesterday, I guess. Today I decided to take DE at night time, so I wouldn't be to calm and skip my workout.


----------



## curali (Feb 24, 2010)

I put 2 Heaping TBSP in 32 oz. of water and first thing in the morning I drink it and after I finish it, I refill the jug and put the lid on and shake it up, and drink it down.

I repeat this until I've had my 1 Gallon for the day.  It's working really well for me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 25, 2010)

Just sharing this as a heads up. I hope it's okay to copy. I copied these posts from the longhaircommunity. They had a thread about DE. And this is just a heads up. I'm not downing the party but want everyone informed

==========================================================================
  	   #837
piratejenny23
Member

piratejenny23's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2009
Age: 37
Posts: 260
Length: 12" / 34" / 40"?
Type: 1c/2a / M / ii/iii
iTrader: (0)

Default Re: 1/2" growth per month to 1/2" in 4 days!!!
Fractalsofhair: "alexas-1/2 inch in 4 days is a little under 4 inches a month....1/2 inch in 4 days does seem high, but I'm guessing the OP got more like... 1/4 or a little bit over and measured oddly..."
*
hi, i'm the OP and i never, never, EVER said that i get 1/2" every 4 days; i said i got a growth spurt of 1/2" in 4 days after using Shapley's MTG.*

*i also never attributed this growth spurt to DE; i merely mentioned that i had also been taking biotin and DE for some time. but this thread has taken on a life of its own and become all about DE rather than Shapley's or biotin. which is fine! the fact alone that DE has done away with jojo's asthma makes it possible for me to bear all the implications that i'm a liar and don't know how to use a measuring tape, but it seems quite a few other people have benefited from finding out about DE--from sleeping better to getting rid of cockroaches! i am very glad if any information i have shared has had a positive impact on a few lives!*

and, gorram it...i DO know how to use a measuring tape!
__________________
River, honey? He's putting the hair away now.
Last edited by piratejenny23; Yesterday at 07:28 PM. Reason: quotation marks
piratejenny23 is offline   	Reply With Quote
piratejenny23
View Public Profile
Find More Posts by piratejenny23

=========================================================================
Unread Yesterday, 07:46 PM 	  #838
Fairlight63
Member

Fairlight63's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Wis.
Posts: 297
Length: 15" / 28" / waist
Type: 2a / F / ii
iTrader: (0)

Default Re: 1/2" growth per month to 1/2" in 4 days!!!
I have been taking DE for about 4 wks. now. I got 1/2" of growth in a 4 days also but not any more that I can tell. BUT it has helped with the shedding - it has gone down a LOT.

Also it has helped with constipation that I have had for a long time. I don't have to take anything for that any more.
I am taking 1 tab. of DE in the morning & at night.
Fairlight63 is offline   	Reply With Quote
Fairlight63
View Public Profile
Find More Posts by Fairlight63

==============================================================================
read Today, 12:48 AM 	  #839
Canarygirl
Member

Canarygirl's Avatar

Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Washington
Age: 50
Posts: 622
Length: 15 / 19.5 / 30(?)
Type: 1c/2a / F / ii/iii
iTrader: (10)

Default Re: 1/2" growth per month to 1/2" in 4 days!!!
*PirateJenny, I didn't realize your OP was more about Shapley's MTG! That's funny! All this time I thought it was all about DE.*

*I read "Cat Woman's" post about DE over on hennaforhair.com. It is very concerning to me. Her husband had to take ibuprophen for an injury, and apparently the DE had stripped the mucous from his stomach, so the ibuprophen caused severe gastritis/intense pain that caused him to go to the hospital in an ambulance, stay there for a multi-day visit, and he is still off work. THe pain was very intense and long lasting for him. Wow. This is not good at all. I think I might switch to a low dose of that liquid silica (the bad tasting one)...I don't know....
__________________*
(pre-L


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 25, 2010)

Had A lovely sleep last night and two BM's before 10AM!! yay D.E!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

Can you purchase in smaller quantity? Does it have algae in it I'm allergic to that?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 25, 2010)

naturalmilly said:


> where can you purchase this in atlanta?



I bought it from Atlantis Hydroponics but it wasn't cheap. The 5 lb bag was $19.99. 

I'm open to selling you some of mine. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## RockCreak (Feb 25, 2010)

Woohooo!  I just got mine yesterday.   

Took the first dose this morning.  A heaping teaspoon in 13.5 container of OJ.  

I have a 32oz container of water that I will attempt to fill again and drink all day.

We'll see what's going to happen.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 25, 2010)

ltown said:


> Can you purchase in smaller quantity? Does it have algae in it I'm allergic to that?



From my understanding, Diatomaceous Earth is a bunch of fossilized algae called diatoms. Don't take it if you're allergic to algae.

ETA: Here you go...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth​


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> From my understanding, Diatomaceous Earth is a bunch of fossilized algae called diatoms. Don't take it if you're allergic to algae.​
> 
> ETA: Here you go...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth​


I can take silica but this maybe something too strong. thanks


----------



## Britt (Feb 25, 2010)

_Mine will come today. I'm a bit nervous about ingesting it, but I will def use it for pesky roaches. _


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm always happy for a heads up, but considering the awesome result DE has had with livestock and pets over time, I think I'll continue.  A cow that had been fed DE for 5 years and then dissected was said to have no abnormal organs.

According to drugs.com, ibuprofen can cause the issues he reported on it's own:

"Seek emergency medical help if you have symptoms of heart or circulation problems, such as chest pain, weakness, shortness of breath, slurred speech, or problems with vision or balance.

Ibuprofen can also increase your risk of serious effects on the stomach or intestines, including bleeding or perforation (forming of a hole).

Call your doctor at once if you have symptoms of bleeding in your stomach or intestines. This includes black, bloody, or tarry stools, or coughing up blood or vomit that looks like coffee grounds."


----------



## yodie (Feb 25, 2010)

Good info, luckiestdestiny and Sheba1. Thanks for sharing both point of views.


----------



## Honi (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought this for my mother.  She badly broke her wrist at work and DE is supposed to help sore joints.  

The other benefits are interesting especially the hair, skin and nail part.   I mixed a tablespoon in some apple sauce.  There was no taste but it was kinda chalky.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 25, 2010)

I ordered this but do you have to continuously take it or can you just use it to clear yourself out every couple of months. I'm doing it for health more than hair.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 25, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> I ordered this but do you have to continuously take it or can you just use it to clear yourself out every couple of months. I'm doing it for health more than hair.


 
where did you order it from?


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 25, 2010)

SOUND THE ALARM, LADIES!!!!

I will have you know that I took my normal 1 tbsp of DE last night mixed in water and a little milk and I woke up with NO appetite, what-so-ever.  I finally ate after a couple hours (that was around 9am) because I know that is best for the metabolism.  So... (looks at clock) that was 9 HOURS AGO and I'm still not hungry!!  DE has made me one of those people that's going to have to have to set an alarm to remember to eat.  

Operation "sexy by summer" in full effect.  I'll be able to eat exactly what I need to, when I need to because I don't have ANY cravings!    well... except for my DE


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 25, 2010)

How did the DE taste with water? It didn't keep you up at all since you took it at night?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 25, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> where did you order it from?



Heya, I got mine from Holistic Pet Supplies http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=476


----------



## Jozze (Feb 25, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> SOUND THE ALARM, LADIES!!!!
> 
> I will have you know that I took my normal 1 tbsp of DE last night mixed in water and a little milk and I woke up with NO appetite, what-so-ever.  I finally ate after a couple hours (that was around 9am) because I know that is best for the metabolism.  So... (looks at clock) that was 9 HOURS AGO and I'm still not hungry!!  DE has made me one of those people that's going to have to have to set an alarm to remember to eat.
> 
> Operation "sexy by summer" in full effect.  I'll be able to eat exactly what I need to, when I need to because I don't have ANY cravings!    well... except for my DE



I'm so happy for you Sheba!!! 

We should start a weightloss DE group called "sexy by summer" or SXS!!! DE def has amazing appetite suppression. I've lost six pounds in two weeks because I never remember to eat and I've only been craving fruit and veg. Also, I've completely gone off strachy carbs and sweets since taking it.
I take my tbsp of DE blended in my morning fruit  and green smoothies and I only need to eat one small meal for dinner. This is the easiest weightloss I've ever experienced!

ETA: Just make sure you don't forget to drink enough water. I forgot one day last week and got a terrible migraine. DE is very dehydrating.


----------



## CoCoRica (Feb 25, 2010)

My naturopathic doctor said DE is a go for me. She also gave the same praises that many of you have already mentioned!!! She also mentioned that Fish oil is better to take over Primose and Flaxseed, because fish oil does not have to be broken down. Its already in the form needed for the body to absorb it. She also said to take at least 1500mg combined of DHA and EFA (i think). 

I cant wait to start taking DE!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I'm so happy for you Sheba!!!
> 
> We should start a weightloss DE group called "sexy by summer" or SXS!!! *DE def has amazing appetite suppression*.* I've lost six pounds in two* *weeks because I never remember to eat and I've only been craving fruit and veg. Also, I've completely gone off strachy carbs and sweets since taking it.*
> I take my tbsp of DE blended in my morning fruit and green smoothies and I only need to eat one small meal for dinner. This is the easiest weightloss I've ever experienced!
> ...


 


The bolded alone makes me want to try it!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2010)

Drank my usual 32oz bottle of DE today. I think this is my second week on it and it has worked wonders with my bowel movements, a couple of times a day some days now. It's a keeper, even if just for this one reason. I have been sleeping very soundly as well and the pain I've been having in my wrist from tendonitis is now gone. I love these side benefits  - a lot!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Kusare said:


> How did the DE taste with water? It didn't keep you up at all since you took it at night?



It's not the best for me with just water.... but with, let's say 6 oz of water and 2 oz of milk it's  for me.  So I dunno... doesn't take much milk to do it for me but it gives it a lil somethin somethin.

It's so weird how it effects different people different ways!  DE makes me sleepy   so I need to take it at night for now.  But I have amazing energy the following day 



Jozze said:


> I'm so happy for you Sheba!!!
> 
> We should start a weightloss DE group called "sexy by summer" or SXS!!! DE def has amazing appetite suppression. I've lost six pounds in two weeks because I never remember to eat and I've only been craving fruit and veg. Also, I've completely gone off strachy carbs and sweets since taking it.
> I take my tbsp of DE blended in my morning fruit  and green smoothies and I only need to eat one small meal for dinner. This is the easiest weightloss I've ever experienced!
> ...



Thank you, Jozze!  I am SO IN!!!!  SXS, it is!!  Jozze, you start the thread!  I'm down


----------



## crr0121 (Feb 25, 2010)

I wanna take this after I have my baby but researching now doesn't hurt, lol. Losing weight and hair growth?! Perfect!!! But 4 those taking it, how does it taste/feel? Does it dissolve completely like salt or is it gritty? Does it taste nasty in plain water? Does a juice really cover the taste? I love supplements but the thing that makes me inconsistent with them is the fact that a lot of them are not very appetizing so it's hard to stick to. Is it tolerable or do you have to pinch your nose every time you take it? erplexed


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Drank my usual 32oz bottle of DE today. I think this is my second week on it and it has worked wonders with my bowel movements, a couple of times a day some days now. It's a keeper, even if just for this one reason. *I have been sleeping very soundly* as well and the pain I've been having in my wrist from tendonitis is now gone. I love these side benefits - a lot!!!


 

I'm an insomniac so this sounds lovely.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 25, 2010)

When I first got my DE in the mail and mixed a tsp with water, I couldn't take it...too chalky and resembled milk too much for me (I hate drinking milk).  So, I mix it most mornings with a juice (apple, grape, orange), whatever kind I have on hand.  I use a juice glass (about 6 oz, short, and round) and add one heaping tsp. I ordered a 1lb bag (think of a gallon-sized Ziploc bag full to within 1" of the rim) some weeks ago, and that is going to last me a _long_ time.  

I mix it in and drink with my breakfast.  It has certainly helped in the energy dept., and also with skin clearing and colon health.  I slack off come mornings b/c I forget to drink it (and I try not to take any later than 4pm b/c I will have too much energy before bed).  But, most weeks I'm taking it 4-5 times per week.  I want to make sure I stay on task and take it daily so that I can have even-keeled results.  

So far, I have tried to put other family members on this, but you know how old-school, traditional black folks can be (scared to try new foods and new anything, for that matter).  I think it could help fam with diabetes, psoriasis, high BP, etc, but now I have to get them to actually _try_ it.  Wish me luck on that one! lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 26, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> I wanna take this after I have my baby but researching now doesn't hurt, lol. Losing weight and hair growth?! Perfect!!! But 4 those taking it, how does it taste/feel? Does it dissolve completely like salt or is it gritty? Does it taste nasty in plain water? Does a juice really cover the taste? I love supplements but the thing that makes me inconsistent with them is the fact that a lot of them are not very appetizing so it's hard to stick to. Is it tolerable or do you have to pinch your nose every time you take it? erplexed


 
It has no taste. You do feel a little chalky/gritty residue in your mouth when drinking it but still no taste. I can't speak on taking it with juice because I always put my tbsp in 32 oz of water & drink it that way. 

I do not have to pinch my nose at all to take this. I drink mine at night. I've been taking mine for about a week now & so far it has made me really regular. Whereas I was only going once a day before, now I'm going several times per day. 

So far I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Britt (Feb 26, 2010)

_Ok, so mine arrived this morning. I poured a heaping teaspoon into my cup of water here at work. The taste isn't bad at all. I'm hoping it makes me a bit more regular and helps w/ candida maybe. When I read it's good for cleansing your insides and making folks more regular that def made me want to purchase it. I'm still a wee bit scared about injesting it and it killing insects  ... I'm going to put some in the crevices of my apt this wknd. _


----------



## RockCreak (Feb 26, 2010)

OK.. I am only on day two.  I've already had two BM's.  Woohooo! That's great for me because I usually go every couple of days.

I take mine with juice.  Maybe I should try the water the next time or maybe even milk.

I will also try it at night.

I'm trying to get DH to try it in hopes of helping him with his cholesterol and HBP.  He said, nope... I'm not using anything that you use to kill bugs. 

I gave him a lot of youtube sites and other sites as well as written literature to read.  He just called me and asked how much to mix.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> SOUND THE ALARM, LADIES!!!!
> 
> I will have you know that I took my normal 1 tbsp of DE last night mixed in water and a little milk and I woke up with NO appetite, what-so-ever. I finally ate after a couple hours (that was around 9am) because I know that is best for the metabolism. So... (looks at clock) that was 9 HOURS AGO and I'm still not hungry!! DE has made me one of those people that's going to have to have to set an alarm to remember to eat.
> 
> Operation "sexy by summer" in full effect. I'll be able to eat exactly what I need to, when I need to because I don't have ANY cravings!  well... except for my DE


 
co-signing, i have had a smoothie all day and not hungry!!
 its 5PM here now..
Im drinking a lot of water though. 

Also, I went to sleep at 11pm and woke up at 4am so refreshed and awake!!

I love D.E  :superbanana:


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

Kusare said:


> How did the DE taste with water? It didn't keep you up at all since you took it at night?


 
It tastes lovely with water, nice and chalky!! 

I get 5 hours sleep when taken at night


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Heya, I got mine from Holistic Pet Supplies http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=476


 

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I'm so happy for you Sheba!!!
> 
> We should start a weightloss DE group called "sexy by summer" or SXS!!! DE def has amazing appetite suppression. I've lost six pounds in two weeks because I never remember to eat and I've only been craving fruit and veg. Also, I've completely gone off strachy carbs and sweets since taking it.
> I take my tbsp of DE blended in my morning fruit and green smoothies and I only need to eat one small meal for dinner. This is the easiest weightloss I've ever experienced!
> ...


 
congrats with your weight loss too 

i get terrible headache's if i do not drink atleast half a gallon of water, i wake up with such a dry throat!!! 

i will be happy to join the challenge.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have to agree on the appetite suppressing...I took it at night for the last couple of nights (forgot to take in the morning) and in the morning the only reason I am reminded to eat something is because I am taking other vitamins...and when I ate something I couldn't eat it all up like I normally do- just felt full....


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> I wanna take this after I have my baby but researching now doesn't hurt, lol. Losing weight and hair growth?! Perfect!!! But 4 those taking it, how does it taste/feel? Does it dissolve completely like salt or is it gritty? Does it taste nasty in plain water? Does a juice really cover the taste? I love supplements but the thing that makes me inconsistent with them is the fact that a lot of them are not very appetizing so it's hard to stick to. Is it tolerable or do you have to pinch your nose every time you take it? erplexed


 

No smell, No taste..

It is fine in water, If you do not stir it properly you will have a chalky residue. But I love chalk!!


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok...so I have been taking it for about 8 days now.  I have only been taking a heaping teaspoon per day.  On, like day two, I took two heaping teaspoons and ended up with a headache so I backed the dosage back down.  

I haven't noticed anything...except being EXTRA sleepy....other than that....I'm not noticing anything in the way of elimination...no detoxing....no nothing.  I wonder if it's working?  I ordered from www.morethanalive.com.  They sell the perma guard.  

I guess it's time for me to increase the dosage huh?


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Ok...so I have been taking it for about 8 days now.  I have only been taking a heaping teaspoon per day.  On, like day two, I took two heaping teaspoons and ended up with a headache so I backed the dosage back down.
> 
> I haven't noticed anything...except being EXTRA sleepy....other than that....I'm not noticing anything in the way of elimination...no detoxing....no nothing.  I wonder if it's working?  I ordered from www.morethanalive.com.  They sell the perma guard.
> 
> I guess it's time for me to increase the dosage huh?



DE makes me super sleepy also!  And the first time I took DE I got a headache because I didn't drink enough water that day.  Try increasing the dosage to a heaping Tablespoon, taking it right before bed (you'll sleep great because it makes you sleepy) and make sure you drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 26, 2010)

I having been taking DE for two weeks now.  I started out with two heaping tbsp, now I jus do one in the morning.  This is so that I can take my vitamins at night.  I have noticed that the whites of my eyes are clearer, whiter.  My face seems to be clearing up.  But that may be the new face products.  IDK.  I know that I am not drinking enough water, because some things are harder to get rid of...if you know what I mean.  But I am going to continue to take this.  I want to see other changes.

Hi Sheba1


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> DE makes me super sleepy also!  And the first time I took DE I got a headache because I didn't drink enough water that day.  Try increasing the dosage to a heaping Tablespoon, taking it right before bed (you'll sleep great because it makes you sleepy) and *make sure you drink plenty of water throughout the day.*





cutenss said:


> I having been taking DE for two weeks now.  I started out with two heaping tbsp, now I jus do one in the morning.  This is so that I can take my vitamins at night.  I have noticed that the whites of my eyes are clearer, whiter.  My face seems to be clearing up.  But that may be the new face products.  IDK.  *I know that I am not drinking enough water, because some things are harder to get rid of...if you know what I mean.*  But I am going to continue to take this.  I want to see other changes.
> 
> Hi Sheba1



I KNOW that is my issue...I am finding IT harder to drink water like I normally do...like I have to force it or something...going through what Cutenss mentioned above...

My skin has been doing better lately - I just started using the Cetaphil/Baking Soda *(Thanks Sheba!!!)* last week...

I will give my parents a call this weekend to check on them - I sent them some about a week and half ago for their joints, hypertension, etc. 

I am also not "mucusing" (is that a word??) anymore...it was two days where my nose was just running for no reason (no cold - don't have sinus) and I was little mucusy (another made up word) in the private areas...(TMI)


----------



## cutenss (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I know that I am gonna have to step it up.  Because when I don't, it also gives me terrible lingering headaches


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I KNOW that is my issue...I am finding IT harder to drink water like I normally do...like I have to force it or something...going through what Cutenss mentioned above...
> 
> My skin has been doing better lately - I just started using the Cetaphil/Baking Soda *(Thanks Sheba!!!)* last week...
> 
> ...


 

lol @ mucusy, mines as completely stopped to (the vaginal discharge/runny nose/and mucus from throat) so now the D.E is getting to work!!

need to drink more water, my head is beginning to ache


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 26, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I having been taking DE for two weeks now.  I started out with two heaping tbsp, now I jus do one in the morning.  This is so that I can take my vitamins at night.  I have noticed that the whites of my eyes are clearer, whiter.  My face seems to be clearing up.  But that may be the new face products.  IDK.  I know that I am not drinking enough water, because some things are harder to get rid of...if you know what I mean.  But I am going to continue to take this.  I want to see other changes.
> 
> Hi Sheba1



Hi Cutenss!!    Good to see you here, friend!



sqzbly1908 said:


> I KNOW that is my issue...I am finding IT harder to drink water like I normally do...like I have to force it or something...going through what Cutenss mentioned above...
> 
> My skin has been doing better lately - I just started using the Cetaphil/Baking Soda *(Thanks Sheba!!!)* last week...
> 
> ...



Sqzbly, I'm so glad the Cetaphil/Baking Soda is working for you!  I'm going to try mixing my cetaphil with DE the next time I scrub and see what that does for me.  I feel the silica may be an added benefit.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Sqzbly, I'm so glad the Cetaphil/Baking Soda is working for you!  *I'm going to try mixing my cetaphil with DE *the next time I scrub and see what that does for me.  I feel the silica may be an added benefit.  I'll keep you posted!




I have been thinking that same thing after I read about it...I just keep forgetting to try it...I think it said to let it sit on your face for a few minutes as well...


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been taking Fossil Shell Flour for several months now and I never had that adjustment period.  I never felt sick or tired and I started out with a 2 heaping tablespoons.  It wakes me right up, better than coffee and I feel very healthy.  Concurrently, I take MSM and I have no idea about whether it "grows" hair more quickly.  But my health is better.


----------



## PistolWhip (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I am on day 3 of DE and I have noticed (1) I have been sleeping more sound at
 night (2) I am having more BM's (3)my joints are not hurting like they normally do so it will be interesting to see the long term but so far so good !


----------



## RockCreak (Feb 28, 2010)

Me too ^^.  I'm on day three and feeling great.  I have noticed an increase in BM's.  Also, I started taking DE at night because I would be sleepy during the day.  I did notice that I really didn't have an appetite today.  I made myself eat a slice of pizza for lunch and had a small dinner which I didn't even finish.

I just had my DE mixed with warm water (yuck at the chalkiness). I also followed it up with a cup of blueberry white tea.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2010)

I ordered some DE a while back but its taking forever to get to me.  So I bought some hair vitamins with Silica to take in the mean time.  *sigh*  I can't wait to try the real stuff though.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just sharing this as a heads up. I hope it's okay to copy. I copied these posts from the longhaircommunity. They had a thread about DE. And this is just a heads up. I'm not downing the party but want everyone informed
> 
> ==========================================================================
> #837
> ...




From what I can tell piratejenny23 talks about two separate growth spurts in her OP.  The first one was 1/2 inch in one week, Oct 2-9.  She does attributes that to DE and molasses. Quote:
_A couple of weeks ago I started taking diatomaceous earth, about 1 tablespoon per day, and my hair grew 1/2" in a week (Oct 2 to Oct 9). Oh and I started taking a spoonful or two of molasses every day around this time too._
​Her thread subject line "*1/2" growth per month to 1/2" in 4 days!!!" * references the growth spurt caused by the MTG, which occurred between Oct 9 to 13.   But she includes links to info on DE in her post.  She goes back and forth in the same post talking about MTG and DE so its easy to see that a  reader might get confused as to the focus of her post.  But in the end she clearly stated that she got 1/2 inch in one week from DE and molasses.  That's good enough for me.  

Her post and the entire thread can be found here:
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=34933

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^Whatever works go for it. I was just going by her post that she did not attribute growth to DE.  I assumed she was clearing up any confusion with that post.   Either way. I just wanted everyone to be up to date. I hope everyone gets what they're looking forr and I look forward to hopefully hearing good posts about results from those trying DE>


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 28, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> ^^^Whatever works go for it. I was just going by her post that she did not attribute growth to DE.  I assumed she was clearing up any confusion with that post.   Either way. I just wanted everyone to be up to date. I hope everyone gets what they're looking forr and I look forward to hopefully hearing good posts about results from those trying DE>



You're right LD, she even states that she did not mean for the thread to be about DE at all, that the thread took on a life of it's own.

Glad for the results many are getting, it's a very informative thread.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can someone put on the first page all the places it can be ordered from. I ordered some a couple months back and it did not work. It did nothing. Im thinking I got a bad batch. Can you guys tell me what brands/sites are giving you all results? 

Thanks!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 28, 2010)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Can someone put on the first page all the places it can be ordered from. I ordered some a couple months back and it did not work. It did nothing. Im thinking I got a bad batch. Can you guys tell me what brands/sites are giving you all results?
> 
> Thanks!



The OP is on hiatus so we would not be able to put it on the first page...

morethanalive.com - where I got mine
earthworkshealth.com 
ebay - buyer named Valchemy 

Maybe others will chime in as to where they are purchasing it from


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 28, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> You're right LD, she even states that she did not mean for the thread to be about DE at all, that the thread took on a life of it's own.
> 
> Glad for the results many are getting, it's a very informative thread.



I read that whole LHC thread initially and I guessed I assumed that everyone read that the her growth was attributed to MTG as she indicated. 

Guys even though we sometimes take information as GOLD on here- we have got to take some responsibility - you have got do your own research - especially when something is ingested. I ran this by my physician and my sister (nurse) as I was looking at all of the other health benefits and at the time wanted to give it to my parents. My doctor is even trying this as he could see the logic in it working and he will let me know in a month of what his thoughts are....

My hair is growing fine before trying this and I know that I don't ever see new growth until about 5-6 into my relaxer so it was a welcome surprise to see some waves - especially since I relax bone straight...

Now - on to drinking mine with some grape juice....


----------



## PaleoChick (Feb 28, 2010)

Still taking DE. Digestive health has improved, albeit slowly. Still an improvement. 
Haven't stretched my hair to see if any growth. 
Skin has definitely improved. Got compliments on it. 
Nails looks great. That is usually the first thing to improve.
Sleep has definitely improved. On the nights I take it before bed, I need less sleep and the sleep I get is more sound.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm taking it for it's multiple health benefits as well and will continue to take it. I can handle the gritty taste in water mixed with a little milk.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been taking DE for about 3 or 4 days. It does have a chalky taste. I took it twice without mixing it with anything else. I wouldn't recommend it but it wasn't awful. I've been mixing it with yogurt and that works fine for me. Shortly before taking DE I noticed some pain when I would lay on my left side. That has completely gone. I'm also sleeping more soundly and feeling more rested but I have been under the weather so that could be a result of my body just needing the rest. I haven't seen a noticeable difference with BM but I didn't need any help with that. Either way, I think I'll stick with DE and see what results may come.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 28, 2010)

Took my first heaping tablespoon of DE late last night in orange juice.

-(GET READY FOR TMI) Today I've produced 2 BMs which is not normal for me. Plus the volume was greater.

-My period symptoms are dull to non-existent in comparison to yesterday before taking DE. 

-My stomach bloat has decreased--noticeably.

-I gave some to my Mom and she's already noticed a difference in energy and bathrooms sessions.

Right now I'm sipping on a Tbsp of DE in water. I feel calmer than usual-but almost like I could use a nap. I may do DE in water on weekends and DE before bed weekdays.


----------



## equestrian (Feb 28, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I ordered some DE a while back but its taking forever to get to me.  So I bought some hair vitamins with Silica to take in the mean time.  *sigh*  I can't wait to try the real stuff though.



Yeah I'm impatient to get through my BioSil.


----------



## swalker31 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey yall,
I'm just curious and hope someone could chime in and ease my worries.  So I watched the video again and I notice the man said that when you look at DE magnified its looks chiseled or sharp.  And when the insects move around it cuts into them.  Sooo my concern is what am I doing to my hair when I add it to DC?? Am I causing damage?


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone missed a cycle or was late due to taking DE?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 1, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Hey yall,
> I'm just curious and hope someone could chime in and ease my worries. So I watched the video again and I notice the man said that when you look at DE magnified its looks chiseled or sharp. And when the insects move around it cuts into them. Sooo my concern is what am I doing to my hair when I add it to DC?? Am I causing damage?


 
I recall someone posting a warning on this a few pages back.


----------



## equestrian (Mar 1, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Hey yall,
> I'm just curious and hope someone could chime in and ease my worries.  So I watched the video again and I notice the man said that when you look at DE magnified its looks chiseled or sharp.  And when the insects move around it cuts into them.  Sooo my concern is what am I doing to my hair when I add it to DC?? Am I causing damage?



haha DE looks like thimbles when it's magnified


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 1, 2010)

ok...upped my dosage to 1tblsp per day at night because it was making me sleepy.  My sleep is great.  BUT...I'm STILL not getting really any change in elimination.  I wonder why?  I've always had a sluggish digestive system.  I'd be lucky to get a bm every other day.  I recently incorporated more fiber and less sugar in my diet last summer and my situation improved to 1 bm per day.  Now, with DE, I'm not seeing anything better than 1 bm each day and I think it may even have led to a lil constipation?  (things are not moving easily). 

Has anyone experienced this?  Also, I have balloon gas. erplexed You know the kind you get sometimes with MSM?  The kind that is light and airy, practically odorless and long like letting air out of a balloon?  Please tell me someone else is experiencing increased gas? 

As for hair progress, I haven't been measuring..BUT...my scalp has been itching like crazy ever since I upped my dosage. I don't have scalp issues.  Anyone else? 

As for SKIN...my forehead has been TIGHT beneath the skin over the past 24 hours.  At first, I thought it was tension...then, I realized it felt like I'd pulled my hair into a really tight bun...'cept I wasn't wearing a bun...my hair was just loosely pinned up.  I realized it must be the DE.  I got this same effect from taking powdered MSM.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> ok...upped my dosage to 1tblsp per day at night because it was making me sleepy.  My sleep is great.  BUT...I'm STILL not getting really any change in elimination.  I wonder why?  I've always had a sluggish digestive system.  I'd be lucky to get a bm every other day.  I recently incorporated more fiber and less sugar in my diet last summer and my situation improved to 1 bm per day.  Now, with DE, I'm not seeing anything better than 1 bm each day and I think it may even have led to a lil constipation?  (things are not moving easily).
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?  Also, I have balloon gas. erplexed You know the kind you get sometimes with MSM?  The kind that is light and airy, practically odorless and long like letting air out of a balloon?  Please tell me someone else is experiencing increased gas?
> 
> ...



Hey SS...how is your water intake...I need to really up mine as my digestion system is little (sometimey) ...It has its ups and downs...

I have been gassy as well and figured that was another by-product of the DE...

I haven't had the tightness that your mentioned or the itchy scalp...that is interesting tho'....


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 1, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey SS...how is your water intake...I need to really up mine as my digestion system is little (sometimey) ...It has its ups and downs...
> 
> I have been gassy as well and figured that was another by-product of the DE...
> 
> I haven't had the tightness that your mentioned or the itchy scalp...that is interesting tho'....



 my water intake sucks.  I admit.  I drink a lot of hot tea and I have been drinking a lot of vitamin water 10's.  (the 10 calorie ones).  Other than that...as far as pure water goes.... I confess, I've not done hardly any.  

Thank you for that question...I guess I need to up that huh? erplexed


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 1, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> my water intake sucks. I admit. I drink a lot of hot tea and I have been drinking a lot of vitamin water 10's. (the 10 calorie ones). Other than that...as far as pure water goes.... I confess, I've not done hardly any.
> 
> Thank you for that question...*I guess I need to up that huh?* erplexed


 

Uh yes...

I have only been taking it 2 days so I haven't noticed anything yet. I have a question and hopefully it hasn't been answered and I overlooked it. How long do you ladies plan on taking it? Is this something you can ingest daily indefinitely?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> my water intake sucks.  I admit.  I drink a lot of hot tea and I have been drinking a lot of vitamin water 10's.  (the 10 calorie ones).  Other than that...as far as pure water goes.... I confess, I've not done hardly any.
> 
> Thank you for that question...I guess I need to up that huh? erplexed



You're Welcome...

I am a an avid water (should I say Crystal Light packet) drinker but I need to step up my game as I am experiencing a little peeling on my face and I have oily skin and I don't use harsh products...

I need to get back on my 64 oz a day - I just don't have the desire to drink my Crystal Light water (hate regular water) 

*sittin' up here at work lookin' at my 32 oz water bottle and sighing*


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 1, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You're Welcome...
> 
> I am a an avid water (should I say Crystal Light packet) drinker but I need to step up my game as I am experiencing a little peeling on my face and I have oily skin and I don't use harsh products...
> 
> ...



I know that feeling well.    I'm going to have to quit playing and just handle it.  I got good at it for a while and then gave myself a water vacation and never went back. erplexed


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I know that feeling well.    I'm going to have to quit playing and just handle it.  I got good at it for a while and then *gave myself a water vacation and never went back*. erplexed



@bolded - Me too!!!


----------



## BayAreaDream (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm on the fence with this stuff. I know it's too early to tell much but I don't see much. I feel just as healthy when taking my egg shake and vitamins. I need to feel somthing soon or this stuff will end up on the garden shelf. Off to look up more info. I must admit I was kind of sad when the girl from the other hair forum said her quote was turned upside down an into somthing that never was.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 2, 2010)

BAYAREADREAM, How long have you been taking it for?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 2, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I know that feeling well.  I'm going to have to quit playing and just handle it. I got good at it for a while and then gave myself a water vacation and never went back. erplexed


 
lol, ya'll are funny 
i actually love plain water, so that is the easiest thing for me!
this D.E has me mad thirsty so i'm drinking over a gallon a day and have to keep rushing to the rest room..i wake up with the driest throat ever..
thank God the headaches have stopped!


----------



## Honi (Mar 2, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> ok...upped my dosage to 1tblsp per day at night because it was making me sleepy.  My sleep is great.  BUT...I'm STILL not getting really any change in elimination.  I wonder why?  I've always had a sluggish digestive system.  I'd be lucky to get a bm every other day.  I recently incorporated more fiber and less sugar in my diet last summer and my situation improved to 1 bm per day.  Now, with DE, I'm not seeing anything better than 1 bm each day and I think it may even have led to a lil constipation?  (things are not moving easily).
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?  Also, I have balloon gas. erplexed You know the kind you get sometimes with MSM?  The kind that is light and airy, practically odorless and long like letting air out of a balloon?  Please tell me someone else is experiencing increased gas?
> 
> ...



I was looking for increased BM and didn't see a difference either.  I was on the gallon of water a day challenge and slacked off but i still get a decent amount I guess.  I drink about 4 bottles and more on work-out days.

My skin is looking purty though.  Not sure if it is the DE or the biosil or both.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 2, 2010)

BayAreaDream said:


> Anyone missed a cycle or was late due to taking DE?


 
My period was heavy for 1 day but tappered off the next two days and has ended. I ain't complaining about a three-day period, that's for sure...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 2, 2010)

Honi said:


> I was looking for increased BM and didn't see a difference either. I was on the gallon of water a day challenge and slacked off but i still get a decent amount I guess. I drink about 4 bottles and more on work-out days.
> 
> My skin is looking purty though. Not sure if it is the DE or the biosil or both.


 
I really would like to have more bowel movements, but I'm not really experiencing anything out of the normal, which is very few BM. 

I am taking DE and Veolite together, hoping that would help. Getting nothing so far. Day 4 on the Veolite.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder why some of the ladies are not experiencing any of the benefits from the DE (common benefits).

I have only been taking this stuff for around 6days or so and have noticed a change already.  I was not a "regular" person.  I would only poop every couple of days or so, now I'm going twice in the morning and once, maybe twice in the evening.

I can say that I have increased the amount of DE that I take.  I used to take it only once a day, maybe a teaspoon, but now I take a heaping tablespoon.  I'm talking about I dip the spoon down in my big ol bad ( I have 6lbs) and pull out a huge pile.  I drop it in my juice, stir and drink.

I also keep a small bag at work which I add a tablespoon during my lunch.

Oh and my scalp has been itching like crazy too.  I'm in braids, but don't think that the braids have anything to do with the itchiness, I'll be taking them out this week.

I've also increased my water intake.. not quite up to 64oz but I'm getting there.  

I'll keep on taking this for a while and definite will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 2, 2010)

Honi said:


> I was looking for increased BM and didn't see a difference either.  I was on the gallon of water a day challenge and slacked off but i still get a decent amount I guess.  I drink about 4 bottles and more on work-out days.
> 
> My skin is looking purty though.  Not sure if it is the DE or the biosil or both.



My skin is looking really good too.  I don't really have trouble skin, but it's been looking extra glowy yet tight lately.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 2, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why some of the ladies are not experiencing any of the benefits from the DE (common benefits).
> 
> I have only been taking this stuff for around 6days or so and have noticed a change already.  I was not a "regular" person.  I would only poop every couple of days or so, now I'm going twice in the morning and once, maybe twice in the evening.
> 
> ...




Glad someone else is itching.  My scalp NEVER itches...but as soon as I upped my dosage to 1 heaping tblspoon per day, the itching began that very next day!


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 2, 2010)

That's exactly what I noticed too ^^^.  As soon as I increased my dosage, my scalp was itching.

I hope that's a good thing!!!


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 2, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> That's exactly what I noticed too ^^^.  As soon as I increased my dosage, my scalp was itching.
> 
> I hope that's a good thing!!!



 oh my gah!  Well, let's just take it as a good sign then!  Love that.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Mar 2, 2010)

OK so I've been using the method where you let the de sit at the bottom of the container and drink it little by little. I just feel good overall I have no idea if its the de or if it's a combination of the de, msm and maca I take everyday. Plus my skin is like whoa....can't even describe it. It's so pretty I don't even want to put foundation on in the morning. But I'm sure the M2 (mama lotion) helped with that.


----------



## adw425 (Mar 2, 2010)

Me too.  I am blessed with clear skin -- and I have absolutely no skin regiment whatsoever because of this "blessedness" (smile) -- but my normal clear, glowing complexion HAS been extra radiant as well.  S_P:  Try taking a multi-enzyme.  I just get the mult-enzyme tablets from Puritan's Pride.  



Smuckie_Slick said:


> My skin is looking really good too.  I don't really have trouble skin, but it's been looking extra glowy yet tight lately.


----------



## Honi (Mar 2, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> My skin is looking really good too.  I don't really have trouble skin, but it's been looking extra glowy yet tight lately.



My skin gets an attitude sometimes when i play around with different products but has been behaving much much better.

I was thinking of taking 2 heaping tablespoons instead of one and see what that does. If anything I can hear it passing thru my system  but I want some results dagnabit!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 2, 2010)

adw425 said:


> Me too.  I am blessed with clear skin -- and I have absolutely no skin regiment whatsoever because of this "blessedness" (smile) -- but my normal clear, glowing complexion HAS been extra radiant as well.  S_P:  Try taking a multi-enzyme.  I just get the mult-enzyme tablets from Puritan's Pride.




What does the multi-enzyme do?  If it is in a previous post let me know I will search for it...

TIA 

p.s. Hatin' on u and all ur "blessedness"... but I do like what it is doing for my skin...I was peeling for minute when I initially started and now it is looking better....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been told to try an enzyme and perhaps a probiotic. I'll do that and see. I may use liver cleanse and milk thistle. When I used those two together, I had nice bowel movements every day!


----------



## adw425 (Mar 2, 2010)

They aid digestion of food but also help dissolve then eliminate dead or undigested proteins and fats that accumulate in the the tissues, organs, arteries and blood vessels.  I take chlorella and multi-enzymes and have great BMs, but the DE has increased the volume of what I eliminate and having a friend recently diagnosed with colon cancer, I am very much concerned with my colon and intestinal health.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 2, 2010)

adw425 said:


> They aid digestion of food but also help dissolve then eliminate dead or undigested proteins and fats that accumulate in the the tissues, organs, arteries and blood vessels.  I take chlorella and multi-enzymes and have great BMs, but the DE has increased the volume of what I eliminate and having a friend recently diagnosed with colon cancer, I am very much concerned with my colon and intestinal health.



Thank you ADW - 

Are you using the regular or the super strength multi-enzyme?


----------



## adw425 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just regular...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 2, 2010)

Funny for the day...

Saw this review as I was ordering the multi-enzyme supplements - 

*While I was on an ultra low carb, high protein diet, I suffered from the worst, uncontrollable, inhuman, unfathomable, toxic, eye watering, throat burning, all encompassing gas the world had ever experienced. It seemed as if I was venting exhaust directly from the 7th circle of hell. Now I take two of these babies with my protein shake and I don't have any gas problems at all. They work well and at a good price. They're like a breath of fresh air. *


----------



## complexsimplicity (Mar 2, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Funny for the day...
> 
> Saw this review as I was ordering the multi-enzyme supplements -
> 
> *While I was on an ultra low carb, high protein diet, I suffered from the worst, uncontrollable, inhuman, unfathomable, toxic, eye watering, throat burning, all encompassing gas the world had ever experienced. It seemed as if I was venting exhaust directly from the 7th circle of hell. Now I take two of these babies with my protein shake and I don't have any gas problems at all. They work well and at a good price. They're like a breath of fresh air. *



BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! HILARIOUS!​


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 3, 2010)

DE is making me more sleepy. I went to bed a little after 9:00 p.m. and woke up at 1:00 in the morning. Couldn't go back to sleep until about 4:00, but then I had to get up at 5:15 to make it to work at 7:00.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 3, 2010)

I just ordered mine last night, I am excited ladies! I can't wait to post my results too!!!!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 3, 2010)

Day 4 for me...  I'm experiencing DEtox symptoms but don't mind. Yesterday, I felt almost flu-like. My nose was ice cold all day and my head ached. Later on the evening my stomach became bloated, rumbled and made all kinds of noise. I felt gassy but I actually just released a lot of air?!?! Anywho--woke up this morning and my stomach feels fine and the bloat went away. My stomach seems to keep decreasing. I also noticed the skin on my forehead seems a bit tighter. I've been mixing a healthy tbsp in juice and sipping on DE water all day at work.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 3, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> Day 4 for me...  I'm experiencing DEtox symptoms but don't mind. Yesterday, I felt almost flu-like. My nose was ice cold all day and my head ached. Later on the evening my stomach became bloated, rumbled and made all kinds of noise. *I felt gassy but I actually just released a lot of air?!?!* Anywho--woke up this morning and my stomach feels fine and the bloat went away. My stomach seems to keep decreasing. *I also noticed the skin on my forehead seems a bit tighter.* I've been mixing a healthy tbsp in juice and sipping on DE water all day at work.



I have the empty air release too.  It's so odd.  Like you know it's just air rather than gas.  I'm sure it's actually gas, but it's lighter and odorless.

I have the tight forehead as well.  Love that.  

Drinking the DE in the morning and then sipping throughout the day doesn't make you sleepy, CK?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 3, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I have the empty air release too. It's so odd. Like you know it's just air rather than gas. I'm sure it's actually gas, but it's lighter and odorless.
> 
> I have the tight forehead as well. Love that.
> 
> Drinking the DE in the morning and then sipping throughout the day doesn't make you sleepy, CK?


 

Thanks for the confirmation S_S!  I'm not usually a gassy person unless I'm having major digestive issues. But since it was odorless... I ain't really know what to think. 

Yeah it's kinda making me feel sleepy but not to the point of dozing off.  I'ono--I like it's overly calming effect.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ Today is much better. I'm not dozing off at my desk. However, it's only noon. Let's see how I feel around 2:00 or so. What I may do is take it at night in my tea like I had been doing before. I only recently started taking it in the morning in my orange juice because people were talking about how it gave them energy. I'll try that and see what happens...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> DE is making me more sleepy. I went to bed a little after 9:00 p.m. and woke up at 1:00 in the morning. Couldn't go back to sleep until about 4:00, but then I had to get up at 5:15 to make it to work at 7:00.


 

wow, your schedule sounds like how mines was last night!  i feel like a zombie now!!  i have began taking half my dose in the morning, half in the evening. i feel too energised, only need a little sleep..but then feel exhausted in the afternoon


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 3, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I have the empty air release too. It's so odd. Like you know it's just air rather than gas. I'm sure it's actually gas, but it's lighter and odorless.
> 
> I have the tight forehead as well. Love that.
> 
> Drinking the DE in the morning and then sipping throughout the day doesn't make you sleepy, CK?


 
The "empty air release" hurts like heck.. 
it doesn't hurt,but is uncomfortable.
at first you feel a big bubble travelling up *(discomfort)* then loads of release..

 it is strange..


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 3, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> The "empty air release" hurts like heck..
> it doesn't hurt,but is uncomfortable.
> at first you feel a big bubble travelling up *(discomfort)* then loads of release..
> 
> it is strange..





mine doesn't hurt but it's Looooong.    I mean, I have had to  @ myself because they are long like letting air out of a balloon.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 3, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^ Today is much better. I'm not dozing off at my desk. However, it's only noon. Let's see how I feel around 2:00 or so. What I may do is take it at night in my tea like I had been doing before. I only recently started taking it in the morning in my orange juice because people were talking about how it gave them energy. I'll try that and see what happens...



Curious to hear if you are sleepy this afternoon S_P.  I always had it really tough between 2-4 when I was taking it in the mornings.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 3, 2010)

Are any of you finding that it is suppressing your appetites?  If I take it in the morning with some juice and I am not the least bit hungry come lunch time and not all that hungry in the evening...

IA with everyone on the gas issue...especially the bubbles part...it is almost like some of my "gassiness" sneaks/slips out sometimes..(luckily no noise/funk accompanied it) but I like to be in control of my poots!!!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 3, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> *Are any of you finding that it is suppressing your appetites?* If I take it in the morning with some juice and I am not the least bit hungry come lunch time and not all that hungry in the evening...
> 
> IA with everyone on the gas issue...especially the bubbles part...it is almost like some of my "gassiness" sneaks/slips out sometimes..(luckily no noise/funk accompanied it) but I like to be in control of my poots!!!


 
Yes. However, my iron must be low 'cause I can't seem to turn down protein (chicken or beef).


----------



## Jozze (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been ingesting DE (and zeolite) for nearly a month now and I feel totally amazing because of it! 
I really love what it does for my skin, joints, hair, nails, sleep, weightloss and mental clarity  -it feels like I've truly found the fountain of youth!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 3, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I've been ingesting DE (and zeolite) for nearly a month now and I feel totally amazing because of it!
> I really love what it does for my skin, joints, hair, nails, sleep, weightloss and mental clarity  -it feels like I've truly found the fountain of youth!



Cool report. How many pounds have you lost in the month?


----------



## Jozze (Mar 3, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Cool report. How many pounds have you lost in the month?


Sorry girls I miscalculated I began taking DE a little over three weeks ago not a full month. I just weighed myself and I've lost 7.5 pounds so far! I was 6.5lbs on sunday so the weight really is flying off me!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 3, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Sorry girls I miscalculated I began taking DE a little over three weeks ago not a full month. I just weighed myself and I've lost 7.5 pounds so far! I was 6.5lbs on sunday so the weight really is flying off me!



Wow, that's great news!


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, DE is kinda addictive... I mean not really, but sorta kinda.  Let me 'splain.

I took my DE for a couple of weeks loving the benefits, etc.  Then, out of curiosity, I didn't take it for 3 days.  I just wanted to see what my digestive system did, how long before my sleep wasn't as sound, how long before my appetite increased, etc.  

Surprisingly the benefits remained for a couple days.  By today I was ready to begin my DE again.  This morning I slept the same amount I'd been sleeping when taking the DE and was more tired throughout the day without my DE last night.  Took my DE just now and my body is like "Zing!!!  There is my lost love!" 

My conclusion:  while there were no withdrawal symptoms when I ceased to take it, my body definitely misses the nutrients in the DE and responds immediately to it's effect.



Jozze said:


> Sorry girls I miscalculated I began taking DE a little over three weeks ago not a full month. I just weighed myself and I've lost 7.5 pounds so far! I was 6.5lbs on sunday so the weight really is flying off me!



Woohooo!!!    Go Jozze!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 4, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Sorry girls I miscalculated I began taking DE a little over three weeks ago not a full month. I just weighed myself and I've lost 7.5 pounds so far! I was 6.5lbs on sunday so the weight really is flying off me!


 
I was going to say the month went fast! 
congrats on the easy weight loss :superbanana:

my sister began taking it yesterday, she is the type to go sleep at 2AM every morning and wake up at 7AM..Last night she crashed out at 10PM!!! So that is great


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 4, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Are any of you finding that it is suppressing your appetites?  If I take it in the morning with some juice and I am not the least bit hungry come lunch time and not all that hungry in the evening...
> 
> IA with everyone on the gas issue...especially the bubbles part...it is almost like some of my "gassiness" sneaks/slips out sometimes..(luckily no noise/funk accompanied it) but I like to be in control of my poots!!!



I don't feel any different in terms of appetite.  Wonder why?  I hope this changes.  SOON!



			
				Jozze said:
			
		

> I've been ingesting DE (and zeolite) for nearly a month now and I feel totally amazing because of it!
> I really love what it does for my skin, joints, hair, nails, sleep, weightloss and mental clarity -it feels like I've truly found the fountain of youth!



Jozze, when you say mental clarity, is there a specific experience you can share or can you shed more light on why you feel it has contributed in that way?  TIA!


----------



## Jozze (Mar 4, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Surprisingly the benefits remained for a couple days. By today I was ready to begin my DE again. This morning I slept the same amount I'd been sleeping when taking the DE and was more tired throughout the day without my DE last night. Took my DE just now and my body is like "Zing!!! There is my lost love!"
> My conclusion: while there were no withdrawal symptoms when I ceased to take it, my body definitely misses the nutrients in the DE and responds immediately to it's effect.
> Woohooo!!! Go Jozze!!


Awww thanks so much for the support Sweetie! I am glad to hear that the benefits are lasting for a few days as I am already scared of running out and having to wait for a delivery (please keep in mind that I still have over a kilo of the stuff)... It's a sad fact but I hold my hand up and admit that I've turned into a DE junkie.




Blaque*Angel said:


> I was going to say the month went fast!
> congrats on the easy weight loss :superbanana:
> 
> my sister began taking it yesterday, she is the type to go sleep at 2AM every morning and wake up at 7AM..Last night she crashed out at 10PM!!! So that is great


 

Thank you for the love Angel  You're right, I don't know what I was thinking when I said a month. 
DE has become such a habit ...I honestly really thought I started taking it on the 2nd Feb but my bff said we started taking it almost a week later... so much for the suppose mental clarity.
Again ladies I deeply apologize for my miscalculated dates.:heart2:



Smuckie_Slick said:


> I don't feel any different in terms of appetite. Wonder why? I hope this changes. SOON!


Hey Hun, I have discovered that if I take 1/2 tablespoon DE with just water first thing in the morning and another 1/2 tbsn around 4 or 5pm that my appetite is completely suppressed and my energy levels are really high all day. Also, I don't get that dip in energy or sleepiness during the day since I've switched up my routine. And I'm still ready to sleep at 11pm instead of 3 or 4am like before.



Smuckie_Slick said:


> Jozze, when you say mental clarity, is there a specific experience you can share or can you shed more light on why you feel it has contributed in that way? TIA!



Firstly, I've noticed huge improvement in my over all memory...no more annoying brain fog!

Secondly,  I'm a hyper emotional person when I'm stressed so I find it hard to process the whole situation before reacting but since I've been taking DE (and zeolite) I'm calmer in stressful situations so my brain is able to sort out solutions quicker and more logically. I'm making much better choices in my day to day. 

Thirdly, I find I am able to articulate my thoughts, feelings and ideas effortlessly compared to before taking DE. I am also able to get my tasks and work completed faster. 
I don't know if it's the DE or zeolite that's responsible for this. I think it's the DE because my Mom is only taking the DE at the moment and she's getting the same effects with her mental clarity. 

IDK maybe any good detox will give the same results but I've never used anything that does everything that DE does for me.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Me too!  I have mental clarity.

Like you, I'm hyper emotionally and usually don't think when I respond.  Just flow straigh off of my feelings, but since taking the DE... I've noticed the change.  I'm thinking things through for clarity... annnnnnddd!  I am much more calmer.

That's great!   I'm not alone.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 4, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Hey Hun, I have discovered that if I take 1/2 tablespoon DE with just water first thing in the morning and another 1/2 tbsn around 4 or 5pm that my appetite is completely suppressed and my energy levels are really high all day. Also, I don't get that dip in energy or sleepiness during the day since I've switched up my routine. And I'm still ready to sleep at 11pm instead of 3 or 4am like before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  GREAT review, Jozze.  Thank you for the suggestion on splitting my dosage.  I'm going to start in the morning tomorrow with that.

Everything you said about what it has done for your mental clarity is everything that I have been looking to obtain just over the last year and a half.  I am so glad to hear that you are getting results like that.  I'm sold on sticking with DE after reading that.    :luv2:


----------



## Jozze (Mar 4, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> ^^ Me too!  I have mental clarity.
> 
> Like you, I'm hyper emotionally and usually don't think when I respond.  Just flow straigh off of my feelings, but since taking the DE... I've noticed the change.  I'm thinking things through for clarity... annnnnnddd!  I am much more calmer.
> 
> That's great!   I'm not alone.



Nope, you're def not alone feeling this way and thanks for confirming to me that it's the DE that causing this clarity. Girl, I'm feeling as energetic and happy as I was when I was a teen and that was a heck of a longgggg time ago in my case!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 4, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Firstly, I've noticed huge improvement in my over all memory...no more annoying brain fog!
> 
> Secondly, I'm a hyper emotional person when I'm stressed so I find it hard to process the whole situation before reacting but since I've been taking DE (and zeolite) I'm calmer in stressful situations so my brain is able to sort out solutions quicker and more logically. I'm making much better choices in my day to day.
> 
> ...


 
This is so on point! I'm getting the exact same results. Yesterday, a higher up personally thanked me for "staying calm during a stressful situation" that he asked me to handle at the last minute. I just KNEW it had to be the DE.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone take two teaspoons? Like one in the morning and one in the evening?

Just wondering as I ANXIOUSLY wait for the UPS truck to bring mine!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am taking now in the morning and about an hour or two after lunch...I find that this really suppresses my appetite...

My diet is going better than expected - since taking this at the beginning of February I have lost 15lbs (I wish it was more considering it has been a month) but I will take it! When I started taking this I did not know about the appetite suppression - I was mainly looking at the detox and cosmetic benefits...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 4, 2010)

my dads blood sugar level has gone down 2points since last week!!! 
 way to go D.E


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2010)

I took the leap and bought some D.E. because of all the great reports on here . It came today so I can't wait to get started!! But I am a little afraid of the chalky taste erplexed. Has anyone put this in wine . Hey it never hurts to ask .


----------



## ebaby (Mar 4, 2010)

It helps with blood sugar, I may have to try this...Can you get it from a store or do u have to order online?


----------



## Auburn (Mar 4, 2010)

DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Auburn (Mar 4, 2010)

DE for life! 

My skin glows, I sleep deeply, I have my BMs, and my nails seem to be growing fast. No reports on my hair yet because I havent really been paying attention.

My appetite has been suppressed a whoooole lot too.


----------



## JollyGal (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder... can you take this with chlorella?


----------



## frizzy (Mar 4, 2010)

Day 2 done.  I take a heaping tablespoon full in my morning tea.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 4, 2010)

I just took the plunge and bought some. I average about 5 to 6 hours of sleep at night sometimes even less. I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 5, 2010)

it does suppress your appetite and you will sleep more sound at night........


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 5, 2010)

PistolWhip said:


> it does suppress your appetite and you will sleep more sound at night........


 

These are the benefits I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## CoCoRica (Mar 5, 2010)

My DE has arrived, unfortunately I wasnt home. Now I have to plan cat & mouse with UPS.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 5, 2010)

sunhun said:


> I wonder... can you take this with chlorella?


 

I do!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 5, 2010)

Auburn said:


> DE for life!
> 
> My skin glows, I sleep deeply, I have my BMs, and my nails seem to be growing fast. No reports on my hair yet because I havent really been paying attention.
> 
> My appetite has been suppressed a whoooole lot too.


 
ITA Auburn  It is great


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else but I would HIGHLY recommend eating something before taking this stuff...yesterday I did not eat anything!! - I am only putting teaspoon in my OJ - I just have no desire to eat  - I took it again this morning - still nothing - I am going to buy me a Smoothie or something for lunch and just drink a gang of water as I know I am a little dehydrated (keep lickin' lips and puttin' on chapstick)


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 5, 2010)

I got mine in today and took 1 tablespoon in a cup of soda pop. It tastes a little chalky but not bad at all. It wasn't hard to get it down either. I would like to take 1 tablespoon in the AM and 1 again at night, well most nights anyway, does any take more than 1 tablespoon a day?

By the way, my 10lb bag is HUGE...it should last me at least 2 years just taking it by the tablespoonful LOL


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockette said:


> I got mine in today and took 1 tablespoon in a cup of soda pop. It tastes a little chalky but not bad at all. It wasn't hard to get it down either. I would like to take 1 tablespoon in the AM and 1 again at night, well most nights anyway, does any take more than 1 tablespoon a day?
> 
> By the way, my 10lb bag is HUGE...it should last me at least 2 years just taking it by the tablespoonful LOL



Hi Rockette - IMO -you might want to start off with one tablespoon a day until your body gets acclimated with the product and gradually start increasing the amount...


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I just realized that I have been fighting sleep ever since taking this. I am soo sleepy right now and this is not good because Friday nights we like to hang out late. LOL but I just can't seem to keep my eyes open.

My mouth has a slight numb feeling in it, just very slight though and I am thinking I want to eat but I guess I am not feeling the hunger or the urge but I keep thinking about the chocolate cake we have in the fridge but yet I have not gone to get it but it's on my mind.


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 5, 2010)

*Update*:_ I just remembered that even though I have been sleeping really sound now I have also been having really vivid dreams._


----------



## curali (Mar 5, 2010)

I am still taking my Chlorella and I am still taking my 2 Heaping TBSPS of DE.

I have noticed a slight decrease in my appetite and I hope it's not my imagination, but it looks like my thighs are slimmer.

I put it in my 32oz. jug and drink it down, refill and do this until I've had a gallon.

No 'chalky' taste.  Sleeping very well.  Increased bm's and more energy.

Hard to distinguish if it's from DE or Chlorella; I don't care, I love them both


----------



## equestrian (Mar 5, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I would HIGHLY recommend eating something before taking this stuff...yesterday I did not eat anything!! - I am only putting teaspoon in my OJ - I just have no desire to eat  - I took it again this morning - still nothing - I am going to buy me a Smoothie or something for lunch and just drink a gang of water as I know I am a little dehydrated (keep lickin' lips and puttin' on chapstick)



Thats the last thing I want lol. my BMI is a 17.5 LOL my metabolism is too fast


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 6, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Thats the last thing I want lol. my BMI is a 17.5 LOL my metabolism is too fast




Quit Braggin'...lol

You may want to take it after eating - u should be okay...


----------



## PaleoChick (Mar 6, 2010)

Still taking DE. My BMs are regular now, and my skin looks better. I'm not in it for hair growth, as my main issues were reptile skin and clogged pipes. I take a tbsp in OJ in the AM and PM.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 6, 2010)

I read this entire thread and it sounds great.  Off to order!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 6, 2010)

I've noticed that my nails have grown considerably since I began taking DE. I think I'm due for a fill in about 1.5 weeks earlier than normal. 

Also, I was experiencing some odorless gas but in the two days that I upped my water intake that is almost completely gone. 

I also brushed my teeth with it once and it felt like I just left the dentist's office. I added it to my Purity cleanser and then used my clarisonic on my face and loved the results as well. 

Oh yeah, turns out I had a sinus infection. I mentioned in a previous post that I wasn't sure if it was DE or my cold that was making me sleepy. I think it may be the DE as I started taking antibiotics yesterday and immediately felt better but am still pretty sleepy. Its really too early to tell but I think its the DE.

I followed the suggestion of an earlier post and put DE in a water bottle and sip on it throughout the day. I'm finally getting the recommended amount of water everyday and DE has virtually no taste. For those that don't like water, the crystal light on the go drink mixes are an effective option. I tried the green tea peach mango and the natural cherry pomegranate. They are supposed to be mixed with 16.9 oz of water but I've been adding it to my 24 oz water bottle and it doesn't taste diluted. Its actually a little sweet for my taste. This is saying a lot as I really think I may have had a mild sugar addiction.

One thing that I'm really liking is that my craving for starchy foods is pretty much gone. My appetite across the board is diminished but I occasionally get really bad cravings often around the time of my cycle. With my current cycle, its a non issue. 

Seems like DE makes everything better!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 6, 2010)

lusciousladie07 said:


> I read this entire thread and it sounds great.  Off to order!



I don't know you're area but you may be able to find it locally. Another poster suggested trying local feed stores. The one that I found had DE but it wasn't food grade. I was able to find it at a hydroponics store instead. I'd search online for a local hydroponics store and see if they have it if you want to get it immediately.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've noticed that my nails have grown considerably since I began taking DE. I think I'm due for a fill in about 1.5 weeks earlier than normal.
> 
> Also, I was experiencing some odorless gas but in the two days that I upped my water intake that is almost completely gone.
> 
> ...


 

How long have you been taking it?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How long have you been taking it?



I've been taking it for almost 2 weeks now. I'm really surprised at how effective it is. My hair is natural so its a little harder to tell about the hair growth.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 6, 2010)

They ship super fast! I just got mine today!!

In the meantimes I will just keep reading other ladies reviews and I will post back to give my results in a few weeks!

THANKS FOR POSTING ABOUT THIS STUFF OP!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This guy made an interesting smoothie with the DE, thought I would share.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 7, 2010)

Finally experiencing the tight face feeling, I guess this is what a face lift feels like?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^Does your skin feel tighter or look tighter


----------



## equestrian (Mar 7, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Quit Braggin'...lol
> 
> You may want to take it after eating - u should be okay...



i seriously do wish I had a normal metabolism LOL. I'm too tiny for my taste. those burritos aren't doing a thing.  haha


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ordered mine last night. Cant wait till it gets here!!!!


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 7, 2010)

For those taking it w/ vitamins -Won't DE wash away vitamins?

...I think thats why some are taking it before bed, especially if they're taking alot of vitamins. Its a detox.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 7, 2010)

Day 5 done.

I had a headache most of the day, yesterday, the only time I get headaches is when I go off of caffeine, which I did last month. So I take this as a detox "crisis".  I helped myself by drinking more water, it worked.

Another sign is my appetite was increased.  I have been getting hungry the last few days, at night and in the mornings upon waking.  This NEVER happens to me.  I, for the most part, am full feeling all day or not hungry at all after eating one meal.  I attribute this to a sluggish system.  So to get hungry means that things are moving along!  I am eliminating more, but it is also that TOM, and I tend to be more regular then. 

I'm still putting a heaping tablespoon in the last 1/3 of a cup of tea and drinking it in about 3 gulps. I've been slacking on taking my vitamins or any other supplements, but I plan to get back with it.  I'm waiting on psyllium and bentonite to arrive in the mail, I will do a "shake" with those 2 items about once a week.


----------



## Jozze (Mar 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> This guy make an interesting smoothie with the DE, thought I would share.


Thanks so much for sharing this video with us, it's very very informative, esp for people who may still have questions about DE's safety.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Mar 7, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> ^^^ I took an official measurement of my bangs on the 19th. They were 2 inches past my lower lip. I set an alarm in my phone to take another measurement in a month. I'll report back next month. Hope my growth rate has increased by then. :crossfingers:



Ok so I took a measurement of my bangs today and they were 3 inches past my lips. I've come to two conclusions. 1) I actually grew 1 inch in 16 days or 2) I measured wrong the first time. I know I measured right today because I did it 4-5 times and got the same length. So I'm going to check again in another 30 days to see the growth rate.​


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 7, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> Ok so I took a measurement of my bangs today and they were 3 inches past my lips. I've come to two conclusions. 1) I actually grew 1 inch in 16 days or 2) I measured wrong the first time. I know I measured right today because I did it 4-5 times and got the same length. So I'm going to check again in another 30 days to see the growth rate.​



You may also want to take a pic if you can so you can have a visual.  I will be doing the same thing once mine gets here.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2010)

Still taking my DE daily.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 8, 2010)

any more updates on heath, hair growth or skin? Does it tighten the skin or does the skin just feel tighter? It's interesting hearing all about DE.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> any more updates on heath, hair growth or skin? *Does it tighten the skin or does the skin just feel tighter?* It's interesting hearing all about DE.


 




Good question. I'm wondering does it tighten the skin on the rest of the body as well.:scratchch


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 8, 2010)

My skin feels a lot "firmer" It could be all the exercises I am doing too?

But I keep getting compliments left, right and centre.

I went to a body,mind and soul seminar which was on for a full day. It was great, I've never felt so serene in my life.

I had a full body massage twice last week and the masseuse's
both grilled me about my skin regime.

My indian friend keeps rubbing my skin and saying she wishes she was black! 

My sisters have been asking me for skin/make-up tips I've not changed a thing except not sleeping with anything on my face.*(thanks nonie) 
My feet are much smoother and this was since the first week. I can understand how high doses of silica can be beneficial for the skin.

The face tightness happened to me when I first began taking MSM in 2005..
It's a cool feeling 

More information fropm the internet:

More Silica Please?

As we get older, the source of silica in our bodies becomes exhausted, resulting in wrinkles, dry skin, dull lifeless hair, and brittle nails and bones. Maintaining collagen underneath the skin augments elasticity and beauty. Collagen owes that attribute to Silica, which provides a beautiful complexion that is more than skin deep. Silica has been regarded as nature’s building block and is our answer to healthier, younger looking, more radiant skin, hair and nails. It is a universal element in the human body that can be found free and soluble in water or combined with proteins and lipids, and has an exact relationship to mineral absorption. Its most important purpose is of immune nature, because the Silica partakes in the manufacturing process of antibodies/antigens and it encourages the conversion of LB (Lymphocyte B) into LT (Lymphocyte T).

The typical human body holds roughly seven grams of silica, a quantity far exceeding the numbers for other key minerals such as iron. Both iron and silica are body essential, meaning they are necessary for carrying our ongoing metabolic processes that are vital to life. Both elements must be continuously supplied. With Silica, strength and life, which often vanish as the years accumulate, can be naturally sustained or even restored to your skin.   



Silica Supplementation for Healthy Bones

Osteoporosis is an indicator of the aging process. As the calcium in our body structure leeches, our bones become brittle and weak. Using only a calcium supplement cannot remedy or stop this threatening and crippling disease because the body cannot absorb and make use of the calcium without the presence of Silica. Data suggests that, instead of affecting healing, supplemental mineral calcium, in contrast, speeds up the leeching away of bone calcium and thus accelerates the degenerative process of osteoporosis and similar diseases that affect the connective tissues in the human body.

In the case of osteoporosis, Silica can alleviate the pain and may restore the body’s self repair process. Osteoporosis indicators attack women primarily after menopause, but the deterioration process starts much earlier in their younger days. Countless women are dying of fractures caused by osteoporosis compared with cancer of the breast, cervix and uterus combined.

  It is important to know that in osteoporosis, thinning of the bones takes place due to the insufficient manufacturing of the surrounding protein medium in which calcium salts first deposit. An insufficient amount of calcium in the bone matrix causes an enlargement of canals and spaces in the bones, giving the bones a porous, thinned look. The weakened bone develops into a fragile state and can be broken by a minor injury. The bones may even fracture from ordinary pressure or stress. For objectives of re-mineralization in damaged bones, it is advised that a sufficient Silica supplement be taken daily. Bones are composed of mainly phosphorus, magnesium and calcium, but they also include Silica. Silica deposits minerals into the bones, especially calcium. It hastens the healing of fractures and also diminishes scarring at the location of a fracture. A good deal of research evidence indicates that through a transmutation process, Silica is turned into calcium when it is needed. It is for that reason that some scientists mention Silica as a precursor to calcium. Even when calcium is insufficient, the body can turn Silica into calcium that the bones need.




Silica as a Source of Youth

Tissue deterioration accelerates due to aging when connective tissue cultivates an increasing inability to hold on to moisture when left without help. Connective tissue consists of collagen, elastin, mucopolysaccharides, and mucous carbohydrates which aid in moisture retention. Their capacity to hold on to moisture keeps the connective tissue resilient and has apparent importance in the prevention of premature aging. All these valuable molecules house large quantities of Silica. Collagen, mainly made up of Silica, is the “glue” that holds us together. If our body has enough silica glucosaminoglycane, the collagen will make us look younger. The skin is the largest organ in the body and, along with hair and nails, forms the living cover that shows on the outside how well we are within. The presence of silica in our bodies can maintain the luster in our hair, the strength in our nails and the tone of our skin.

If you consistently follow a Silica regimen, your skin will retain its youthful look. However, do not assume instant results. It is a good idea to begin silica supplementation long before the collagen in your body has declined to the point where it shows in the wrinkles on your face and body. Human hair is just as plentiful in silica as healthy bones, which contain 100 mcg per gram. A good quality Silica supplement should be part of your ongoing hair care course of therapy.

Additionally scientists and researchers have long hypothesized that Alzheimer’s disease is linked to a build up of aluminum in the brain, and links between aluminum in drinking water supplies and Alzheimer’s have now been ascertained. A factor that is overlooked is that silica reduces the accumulation of aluminum. When researchers added silica to aluminum-laced water supplies, it inhibited the aluminum from being absorbed. It also caused a proliferation in the excretion of aluminum in urine and lowered aluminum concentrations in the brain, liver, bone, spleen and kidneys.


Silica is one of those elements whose catalog of benefits just keeps mounting as time passes. Silica is the second most widespread element on earth, following oxygen. In its crystalline form, silicon (or quartz), is the most plentiful element in the earth’s crust. When obtained from plant life, it is called Silica. Silica is crucial in bones, tendons, skin, cartilage and blood vessels. Silica is even located in blood itself, and in such important organs as the liver, heart and lungs. Silica is one of the most abundant minerals on the planet, but there are very few foods that contain an adequate amount to supply the quantity your body needs. Silica is easily absorbed via the intestinal wall and is also rapidly excreted, so consistent daily supplementation is important. Because it is water soluble, it does not accumulate in the body. Studies have not found any negative side effects from too much Silica. Its extensive range of uses and its safety make it an exhilarating—One treats all—alternative. We’re converted, are you?



The Many Benefits of Silica:

• Silica can hinder the effects of coronary disease by fortifying blood vessels.
• Silica aids in the repair and maintenance of vital lung tissues and defending them from pollution.
• Silica decreases swelling due to its positive effects on the lymphatic system.
• Silica assists in the prevention of kidney stones and heal infection of the urinary tract. It is a natural diuretic, which can encourage excretion by 30%.
• The presence of adequate Silica in the intestines will diminish inflammation of the intestinal tract. It can cause disinfection in the case of stomach and intestinal catarrh and ulcers. Silica can avert or clear up diarrhea and its opposite, constipation.
• Silica can assist in normalizing hemorrhoidal tissues, while lessening lower back pain.
• Silica works as a supportive treatment for inflammation of the middle ear.
• Silica may normalize circulation and regulate high blood pressure.
• Silica can assist diabetes by encouraging synthesis of elastase (an enzyme) inhibitor by the pancreas.
• Silica improves mobility by improving the elasticity of the joints.
• Silica may hinder the pain of osteoarthritis and rheumatism.
• Silica may stimulate cell metabolism and division.
• Silica delays the aging process.
• Silica beautifies hair with luster, elasticity and vigor.
• By taking part in the synthesis of elastin and collagen, Silica regenerates skin and the vascular walls.

• Silica may assist in the prevention of Alzheimer’s disease by inhibiting the body from absorbing aluminum and may flush our aluminum from the tissues.

All of us need Silica, regardless of our age. It is as important to provide the body dietary sources of Silica early in life as it is during the aging process when Silica levels in tissue usually drop off steeply. Silica has an exact absolute influence on absorption of all minerals that the body requires to maintain health. It adds to the quality of life!


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, this may be TMI, but I usually only have one bm a day.. but with taking this DE I have now 2 to three!! I have only been taking DE since it came Sat evening! When I wake up in the mornning I have alot of energy and I dont feel all groggy. This morning I didn't even have to get up early and I woke up at 5am bright eyed and ready to start my day!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 8, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> OK, this may be TMI, but I usually only have one bm a day.. but with taking this DE I have now 2 to three!! I have only been taking DE since it came Sat evening! When I wake up in the mornning I have alot of energy and I dont feel all groggy. This morning I didn't even have to get up early and I woke up at 5am bright eyed and ready to start my day!


 
yes, thats the wonders of D.E


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 8, 2010)

Still on DE and lovin' it. I'm starting to crave it now... I'm taking up to about 3 Tbsp or  possibly more 'cause when I dig in the bag--I dig deep! I didn't drink any DE water this weekend so that maybe why I have a serious "taste" for it.

I added it to a protein shake Sunday and it took me a while to finish it. DE really knocks out your appetite. 

It's look like my body is changing but the scale hasn't changed in numbers. 

My skin is still feeling tight. I've also been doing DE masks and removing them with my Clarisonic. My skin feel much smoother. I hope this will aid the removal of my blemishes.

I also been brushing my teeth and tongue with it. I definitely agree that it leaves your teeth dentist clean.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

*Is anyone taking morethanalive.com DE*?  I'm beginning to think I have an "off-brand" or something.  All I'm getting STILL is gas and sleepiness and my APPETITE has NOT been surpressed, in fact, I feel it's getting out of control AND I'm still only doing my standard, average 1 bm a day.  And, even THAT was like constipation unless I eat some extra fiber.  

*For all the ladies who are experiencing your appetite being suppressed and increased BM's and flatter tummies...what brand are you using?  I'm ready to reorder something else!*


----------



## alittlestar (Mar 8, 2010)

I am taking between 1tbsp and 2 a day.  Are most of you ladies up to 3?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 8, 2010)

S_S: I ordered from earthworkshealth.com. They sell the Perma-guard brand.

I  forgot mention in my previous post that my nails seem to be rock hard! I get a no(n) chip manicure every 2 weeks. As a result my nails have been getting healthier and growing fast due to the protection and added strength. However, they have never been as hard as they are now. As they get too long they usually crack on edges and bend.  But this week I cannot flex them at all!  I have wanted nails like this all my life and I'm finally developing them. I know it's nothing else but DE!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> *Is anyone taking morethanalive.com DE*?  I'm beginning to think I have an "off-brand" or something.  All I'm getting STILL is gas and sleepiness and my APPETITE has NOT been surpressed, in fact, I feel it's getting out of control AND I'm still only doing my standard, average 1 bm a day.  And, even THAT was like constipation unless I eat some extra fiber.
> 
> *For all the ladies who are experiencing your appetite being suppressed and increased BM's and flatter tummies...what brand are you using?  I'm ready to reorder something else!*



Hey SS! 

U may have mentioned it before but how are you taking it? 

I am using the brand from Morethanalive.com - when I run out I will be getting mine from Valchemy on Ebay (more for my money) - but I have not had any issues - 

I bought my parents some from MTA.com as well and they are loving it - I don't know about my dad but my mom's appetite has been suppressed and they both are experiencing more energy, their joints are not bothering them as much anymore


----------



## Jozze (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> *Is anyone taking morethanalive.com DE*?  I'm beginning to think I have an "off-brand" or something.  All I'm getting STILL is gas and sleepiness and my APPETITE has NOT been surpressed, in fact, I feel it's getting out of control AND I'm still only doing my standard, average 1 bm a day.  And, even THAT was like constipation unless I eat some extra fiber.
> 
> *For all the ladies who are experiencing your appetite being suppressed and increased BM's and flatter tummies...what brand are you using?  I'm ready to reorder something else!*



I'm in the UK so I ordered mine over here but my Mom, who's in the US too, ordered hers from earthworks.com and she's having great results as well.

Since you're not gaining DE benefits I'd like to know a few things so maybe we can get it working it's mojo for you too: 
How much are you taking everyday? 
How much water are you drinking? 
Are you taking it in a smoothie/shake or just in water? 
What time in the day (morning or before bed) are you taking it?
And a real important question:What colour is the DE you're taking? 
If it's off white or grey it is not pure DE. So you wouldn't get the best results.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 8, 2010)

I am up to taking DE twice daily now.  I'm loving it.  The pain I used to have in my left knee has subsided.  I'm still having bm's 2-3 times a day.  I have also noticed that my skin is a lot more moisturized.  I used to be able to lotion up and be ashy by mid day.  Now, I only have to lotion once and when I try to scratch my arms just to see if I get those white chalky lines.... I don't.

My appetitie is still suppressed.  On Saturday, I only had two slices of pizza for the entire day.  Sunday, I didn't eat until almost 4 pm.  I know that's not good but I truly forgot to because I wasn't hungry.

This morning I had a yogurt and a few chex mix... dry. Oh! and some orange juice mixed with DE.  

I have a soup for lunch...we'll see if I remember to eat it.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey SS!
> 
> U may have mentioned it before but how are you taking it?
> 
> ...



I used to take it in water (lil juice or tea to sweeten) in the mornings until I realized it was making me so sleepy.  Switched to taking it at night in same (water with a little juice or tea added for sweetening).  I started out with heaping tsps but then graduated to heaping tablespoon.

I feel like I am GORGING on food.  Like my body is DEMANDING it.  There is absolutely no appetite suppression.  And, those bm's are not special either.  

But, if you got two orders from MTA and they are both good orders, that lessens the chance there's something wrong with my stash.  ugh.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Jozze.  Answers in blue!



Jozze said:


> I'm in the UK so I ordered mine over here but my Mom, who's in the US too, ordered hers from earthworks.com and she's having great results as well.
> 
> Since you're not gaining DE benefits I'd like to know a few things so maybe we can get it working it's mojo for you too:
> 
> ...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I used to take it in water (lil juice or tea to sweeten) in the mornings until I realized it was making me so sleepy.  Switched to taking it at night in same (water with a little juice or tea added for sweetening).  I started out with heaping tsps but then graduated to heaping tablespoon.
> 
> I feel like I am GORGING on food.  Like my body is DEMANDING it.  There is absolutely no appetite suppression.  And, those bm's are not special either.
> 
> But, if you got two orders from MTA and they are both good orders, that lessens the chance there's something wrong with my stash.  ugh.



Okay Slick (we gon' figure this out) -

What about taking it in the morning w/juice (I take between 1 tsp and 1 tbsp) on a empty stomach - then eating breakfast - eating a light lunch and then taking it again after lunch...(this is where it gets hard for me to eat anything for lunch - not hungry) 

OJ might be more ideal in the morning since it is known to be a natural energy drink (ot - a trainer told me not to drink OJ at night as it can keep you up)


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Okay Slick (we gon' figure this out) -
> 
> What about taking it in the morning w/juice (I take between 1 tsp and 1 tbsp) on a empty stomach - then eating breakfast - eating a light lunch and then taking it again after lunch...(this is where it gets hard for me to eat anything for lunch - not hungry)
> 
> OJ might be more ideal in the morning since it is known to be a natural energy drink (ot - a trainer told me not to drink OJ at night as it can keep you up)





I'll try ANYTHING.  I'm blowing up over here.  lol.  Now, don't get me wrong, I don't want to blame it all on DE...but everyone's experiencing such wonderful appetite suppression and I'm the opposite.  I know it could be other factors...but my food cravings are beginning to really stand out as not normal (freaked out)


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I'll try ANYTHING.  I'm blowing up over here.  lol.  Now, don't get me wrong, I don't want to blame it all on DE...but everyone's experiencing such wonderful appetite suppression and I'm the opposite.  I know it could be other factors...but my food cravings are beginning to really stand out as not normal (freaked out)



Are u taking any other supplements/medications?  I am also taking Maxi Hair and Flax,Borage and Omega supplements...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Thanks Jozze.  Answers in blue!



With regard to a couple of your responses...my water intake is still limited..(tryin' tho') 

The color of mine is off white and is chalky - but the texture is the same as flour - so you batch seems legit


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Are u taking any other supplements/medications?  I am also taking Maxi Hair and Flax,Borage and Omega supplements...



I'm taking a women's multi vit and a raw egg every morning.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> With regard to a couple of your responses...my water intake is still limited..(tryin' tho')
> 
> The color of mine is off white and is chalky - but the texture is the same as flour - so you batch seems legit



Mine is like flour too.  So...on your water intake, how much do you drink per day?  

Should the DE be pure white?


----------



## swalker31 (Mar 8, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> My skin feels a lot "firmer" It could be all the exercises I am doing too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting BlaqueAngel,
Now do you think the silica in DE is enough or should we take the supplement in addition to?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I'm taking a women's multi vit and a raw egg every morning.


 




I know some multi vits. make me hungry. Maybe it's absorbing into your system better since taking the DE?  :scratchchJust a thought.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I know some multi vits. make me hungry. Maybe it's absorbing into your system better since taking the DE?  :scratchchJust a thought.



 ah!  Multi vits can give you an appetite?  Wow.  That would explain it because I started the multi and DE pretty much on the same day.  (maybe a day apart) .


----------



## Jozze (Mar 8, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Originally Posted by *Jozze*
> 
> 
> _I'm in the UK so I ordered mine over here but my Mom, who's in the US too, ordered hers from earthworks.com and she's having great results as well.
> ...



Well Hun, I think you need to first cut down on the amount of DE you're taking because you're not drinking enough water everyday to flush it through your system. I'd even recommend that you stop taking DE for a few days and increase your water (60-80oz everyday) and fiber intake during that time. That way we get your BMs moving better and empty out the old DE that's most likely built up in your colon causing gas and constipation. Once your bowels are moving and the gas has subsided then try a low dosage of DE (1/2 tbsp) in OJ on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. When I've taken this way, I've had a BM within two hours everytime! Then eat something. 
Another good way of taking DE is mixed in a bowls of oats and fruit. I have a bm within an hour when I take it this way and it really kills my appetite because the oats fill me up as well.
I don't know what to tell you about the sleepiness, I get burst of energy when taking mine but different bodies react differently to things. HTHs

BTW -The colour of my DE is pure white but I've read that off white and ivory are acceptable DE colours as long as it's not grey you're good.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 8, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Well Hun, *I think you need to first cut down on the amount of DE you're taking because you're not drinking enough water everyday to flush it through your system. I'd even recommend that you stop taking DE for a few days and increase your water (60-80oz everyday) and fiber intake during that time. That way we get your BMs moving better and empty out the old DE that's most likely built up in your colon causing gas and constipation. Once your bowels are moving and the gas has subsided then try a low dosage of DE (1/2 tbsp) in OJ on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. When I've taken this way, I've had a BM within two hours everytime! Then eat something. *Another good way of taking DE is mixed in a bowls of oats and fruit. I have a bm within an hour when I take it this way and it really kills my appetite because the oats fill me up as well.
> I don't know what to tell you about the sleepiness, I get burst of energy when taking mine but different bodies react differently to things. HTHs
> 
> BTW -The colour of my DE is pure white but I've read that off white and ivory are acceptable DE colours as long as it's not grey you're good.





wow.  Thank you so much.  The thought of DE being built up in my system is scary.  I'm starting today.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Well Hun, I think you need to first cut down on the amount of DE you're taking because you're not drinking enough water everyday to flush it through your system. I'd even recommend that you stop taking DE for a few days and increase your water (60-80oz everyday) and fiber intake during that time. That way we get your BMs moving better and empty out the old DE that's most likely built up in your colon causing gas and constipation. Once your bowels are moving and the gas has subsided then try a low dosage of DE (1/2 tbsp) in OJ on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. When I've taken this way, I've had a BM within two hours everytime! Then eat something.
> Another good way of taking DE is mixed in a bowls of oats and fruit. I have a bm within an hour when I take it this way and it really kills my appetite because the oats fill me up as well.
> I don't know what to tell you about the sleepiness, I get burst of energy when taking mine but different bodies react differently to things. HTHs
> 
> BTW -The colour of my DE is pure white but I've read that off white and ivory are acceptable DE colours as long as it's not grey you're good.



Wow it never occurred to me that it could build up...Thanks for all of this info Jozze!


----------



## frizzy (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe that's what happened to me today.  I actually barfed up my dosage.  I took it as usual in tea, but when I drank some water afterwards, I got that watery mouth thing going, and it came up.  About an hour later, I drank some more water and it came up again...from the deep.  So my whole dosage is gone for the day.  I do know I need to get rid of some "stuff".  I drank a cup of Smooth Move tea last nite, but didn't get a fulfilling "outflow" from it, even though I am getting rid of stuff multiple times per day.

So I'm gonna lay off until I fully purge.  I haven't been eating the best, but what to do?  DH came home with lamb chops and oxtails, and I already had a pack of porterhouse steaks in the refrig.  Now I need to cook and grill this stuff before I need to throw it out. So that's more not-so-good food I gotta eat.  

I did eat some cottage cheese with pineapple today, twice, and it has stayed down.  I feel fine, I'm just scared to drink water.  I'll be glad when the psyllium and bentonite gets here.  I'll  keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> For those taking it w/ vitamins -Won't DE wash away vitamins?
> 
> ...I think thats why some are taking it before bed, especially if they're taking alot of vitamins. Its a detox.


 

The consultant that has been using it and selling it for 20 years says to take it atleast 30 minutes before vitamins


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Thanks for posting BlaqueAngel,
> Now do you think the silica in DE is enough or should we take the supplement in addition to?


 

Your welcome  The silica in D.E is more than enough 
How is it going for you:?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

Ladies, I want to cry  My dads sugar level has gone down 6 points now..
I should start keeping track of the dates.
He was on 6 injections a day and also the diabetes tablets.
Now the nurses are telling him if it keeps up, He can get off his meds soon!!!! 
He has more energy and his stomach is looking small.

Thank the lord, Thank D.E  I'm so excited...Thank you all who made me make the decision to put my family on D.E  :superbanana:


----------



## BonBon (Mar 9, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Ladies, I want to cry  My dads sugar level has gone down 6 points now..
> I should start keeping track of the dates.
> He was on 6 injections a day and also the diabetes tablets.
> Now the nurses are telling him if it keeps up, He can get off his meds soon!!!!
> ...



This is great news BA!!! My grandad has just been in hospital as he had a stroke, he also has diabetes.  I wonder if this woul benefit him. What did your Dad say when you first told him about it?


 I just got mine in the post finally, I don't know how I am supposed to take it as it doesn't say on the bottle for human dosage


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> This is great news BA!!! My grandad has just been in hospital as he had a stroke, he also has diabetes. I wonder if this woul benefit him. What did your Dad say when you first told him about it?
> 
> 
> I just got mine in the post finally, I don't know how I am supposed to take it as it doesn't say on the bottle for human dosage


 

My dad is quite open minded, so he is willing to try natrural alternatives.

We take a tablespoon at night *( I have started taking a teaspoon at lunch too )

Sorry to here about your Grand dad. in my opinion yes.it will help him


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 9, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I'm taking a women's multi vit and a raw egg every morning.


 
*Raw eggs?* I know that DE is suppose to take away the worms and parasites but perhaps you have a worm or parasite in your body from the raw eggs that is making you crave more food?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 9, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Ladies, I want to cry  My dads sugar level has gone down 6 points now..
> I should start keeping track of the dates.
> He was on 6 injections a day and also the diabetes tablets.
> Now the nurses are telling him if it keeps up, He can get off his meds soon!!!!
> ...



That is wonderful!!!!!!! My dad has type 2 Diabetes and he supposed to be going to the doctor soon - I pray that he has the same results....


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

My DE just arrived today, hurrah!  I've been lurking in this thread reading all of your amazing results. BA your dad's results are really inspiring. I can't wait to start.

I'm in the UK and I bought my DE from here:
http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/

It is pure white and chalky. Thing is, they have in a squeeze type-bottle and when I try to measure out a spoonful it blows the DE in a puff. 

Is this dangerous?! I read that should try not to breathe it in.....

I've tried and I can't get the DE out without making it puff. Stupid design!!

Could someone let me know if I should just throw this out and buy from another company?


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 9, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> *Raw eggs?* I know that DE is suppose to take away the worms and parasites but perhaps you have a worm or parasite in your body from the raw eggs that is making you crave more food?



erplexed  PLEASE Drink Your Way to Waistlength ladies...chime in.  I guess I need to check that thread and research whether they are experiencing increased appetites as well.


----------



## CoCoRica (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm on Day 3 of taking 1 tablespoon of DE in 32oz cup of water. I'm not sure if its too early to claim benefits, but I woke up at 5am this morning. I usually get up at 7/7:30. I wasnt tired or anything.  I do have a lot of gas, but not sure if thats due to the any of the supplemnents or vitamins I take (particularly Maca). I haven't been taking it long but I think thats the culprit.


----------



## Honi (Mar 9, 2010)

I sent some to my mother who had a really bad work related accident that resulted in her wrist being shattered.  She's a nurse and fell on it (long story).  It was a bad break.  So bad that it took 2 surgeries to correct and she's still having problems with it.

Anyway...she started taking DE about 2 days ago and noted pain in her wrist but she always had pain.  That's not what I wanted to hear because the reason I told her to take it was to hopefully help her in the healing process.  Maybe this is part of the process?

She did tell me that she had alot of energy though.

I see that my hair is growing but my 4a texture in the front is coming in curlier...not wavy at all.  I'll see if it's true once I hit the 5-6 month mark (i'm currently 2 months post).


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> *Raw eggs?* I know that DE is suppose to take away the worms and parasites but perhaps you have a worm or parasite in your body from the raw eggs that is making you crave more food?


 

lol, i used to love drinking raw eggs too. (the waistlength shake)
i'm now a vegan. so use whey protein..but that shake with the raw egg is good! 
just like egg nog-which is also raw eggs


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> That is wonderful!!!!!!! My dad has type 2 Diabetes and he supposed to be going to the doctor soon - I pray that he has the same results....


 
your dads results will also be great.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> My DE just arrived today, hurrah! I've been lurking in this thread reading all of your amazing results. BA your dad's results are really inspiring. I can't wait to start.
> 
> I'm in the UK and I bought my DE from here:
> http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/
> ...


 
no, don't throw it out. can you cut open the bottle and pour it in a zip loc bag?

i know i've been buzzing all day since i spoke to my dads nurse. he has had diabetes since before i was born,. i just hope it goes away!!


----------



## BonBon (Mar 9, 2010)

catgurl said:


> My DE just arrived today, hurrah!  I've been lurking in this thread reading all of your amazing results. BA your dad's results are really inspiring. I can't wait to start.
> 
> I'm in the UK and I bought my DE from here:
> http://holisticpetsupplies.co.uk/
> ...



 I got mine from the same place.. I may go outside with a mask and transfer to something more suibtable or complain to company. I don't have money to waste lol


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> erplexed PLEASE Drink Your Way to Waistlength ladies...chime in. I guess I need to check that thread and research whether they are experiencing increased appetites as well.


 
I did have bouts of hunger in the first couple of weeks of the egg cocktail shake. i think a lot of ladies did, i will do a quick search for you. by the third week my appetite was surpressed and i was full for hours after drinking my yummy shake.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 9, 2010)

SO how many have lost weight from this?


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 9, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I did have bouts of hunger in the first couple of weeks of the egg cocktail shake. i think a lot of ladies did, i will do a quick search for you. by the third week my appetite was surpressed and i was full for hours after drinking my yummy shake.



  Thank you so much Blaque.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 9, 2010)

CoCoRica said:


> I'm on Day 3 of taking 1 tablespoon of DE in 32oz cup of water. *I'm not sure if its too early to claim benefits, but I woke up at 5am this morning. I usually get up at 7/7:30. I wasnt tired or anything. I do have a lot of gas,* but not sure if thats due to the any of the supplemnents or vitamins I take (particularly Maca). I haven't been taking it long but I think thats the culprit.


 
I believe this is all a result of DE. I wake up at 3 and or 5am since I started taking DE. Plus I along with others have expeerienced the gas. 



Honi said:


> I sent some to my mother who had a really bad work related accident that resulted in her wrist being shattered. She's a nurse and fell on it (long story). It was a bad break. So bad that it took 2 surgeries to correct and she's still having problems with it.
> 
> *Anyway...she started taking DE about 2 days ago and noted pain in her wrist but she always had pain.* That's not what I wanted to hear because the reason I told her to take it was to hopefully help her in the healing process. Maybe this is part of the process?
> 
> ...


 
I've had knee pain for some years now. But when I started DE it didn't leave immediately. It was almost if it was a bit more noticeable. However, today my knees are pain free. So please encourage your Mom to stick with it!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> I got mine from the same place.. I may go outside with a mask and transfer to something more suibtable or complain to company. I don't have money to waste lol





Blaque*Angel said:


> no, don't throw it out. can you cut open the bottle and pour it in a zip loc bag?



Success!  I used a knife and very carefully lifted up and removed the cap that makes it come out as puff of powder. 

Tickled you could do this too.  This way I can put the main cap on and still use the container in came it. It will be easy to pour into a tablespoon now.

I don't know how much I took today but it was probably less than a teaspoon.  Still I won't take anymore until tomorrow. This seems to be potent stuff and I don't want to play around!

I still can't believe that they used a bottle designed like that with contents you're supposed to breathe in!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

My order just arrived!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm curious does it make you sleepy or give you energy? I don't want to start tonight if it's gonna keep me up, but I don't want to be drowsy during the day.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 9, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm curious does it make you sleepy or give you energy? I don't want to start tonight if it's gonna keep me up, but I don't want to be drowsy during the day.




Try a half tsp in a glass of juice...if nothing else you will sleep very sound but I noticed that if something wakes me up it will take a minute for me to get back to sleep...


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Try a half tsp in a glass of juice...if nothing else you will sleep very sound but I noticed that if something wakes me up it will take a minute for me to get back to sleep...


 


I'm drinking a glass of wine now. I think I'll wait till tommorrow. Lol, I think that would kind of defeat the purpose of the detox.


----------



## Jas123 (Mar 10, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> I also been brushing my teeth and tongue with it. I definitely agree that it leaves your teeth dentist clean.


i've been brushing my teeth with it and they are really whitening up


----------



## ajoke (Mar 10, 2010)

DM has it in Europe. I just picked up a pack of several capsules. I am more interested in the effects on bp, than on hair to be honest. My 27y.o. brother and father both have bp issues.


----------



## Honi (Mar 10, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> I believe this is all a result of DE. I wake up at 3 and or 5am since I started taking DE. Plus I along with others have expeerienced the gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had knee pain for some years now. But when I started DE it didn't leave immediately. It was almost if it was a bit more noticeable. However, today my knees are pain free. So please encourage your Mom to stick with it!



Thank you so much for this!  It was very helpful to know.  I'll keep ya'll posted on the results.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 10, 2010)

Jas123 said:


> i've been brushing my teeth with it and they are really whitening up



You guys aren't worried about this damaging the tooth enamel?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 10, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> You guys aren't worried about this damaging the tooth enamel?



I know I read somewhere that people were using it to brush their teeth and it has helped out their gum issues as well...But I don't think they were brushing regularly with it...(day and night) I think it was a few times a week...( If I recall correctly)


----------



## BonBon (Mar 10, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Success!  I used a knife and very carefully lifted up and removed the cap that makes it come out as puff of powder.
> 
> Tickled you could do this too.  This way I can put the main cap on and still use the container in came it. It will be easy to pour into a tablespoon now.
> 
> ...




 Thanks 

 I found them very unproffessional to be honest, I didn't recieve the item for 2-3 weeks and the communication was terrible. At least its here now. What time did you take it in the day and was it before or after food?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

Just took my first dose. I'm glad I waited till today, it seems like it instantly gave me energy.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Just took my first dose. I'm glad I waited till today, it seems like it instantly gave me energy.



then we are starting together.  I got mine yesterday and plan on taking my first dose right before bed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

If I wore a mask I wonder how this stuff would work if I made capsules. What do you guys think?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> then we are starting together. I got mine yesterday and plan on taking my first dose right before bed.


 



Cool! I would love to take it before bed but I'm experimenting with the day first. It doesn't take much of anything to keep me up.


----------



## catgurl (Mar 10, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I found them very unproffessional to be honest, I didn't recieve the item for 2-3 weeks and the communication was terrible. At least its here now. What time did you take it in the day and was it before or after food?



Today I added 1 tablespoon to a 2L bottle of Evian and have been sipping it all day.  I've got about 500ml to go.  I haven't really noticed any effects yet.

I'm hoping for reduced BP and other health benefits. If my grows too then


----------



## Jas123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> You guys aren't worried about this damaging the tooth enamel?


not really



sqzbly1908 said:


> I know I read somewhere that people were using it to brush their teeth and it has helped out their gum issues as well...But I don't think they were brushing regularly with it...(day and night) I think it was a few times a week...( If I recall correctly)


but to be on the safe side i'll just brush with 2-3x a week until i get desired whitening effect then layoff or use bi-weekly for maintenance


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 10, 2010)

Jas123 said:


> not really
> 
> 
> but to be on the safe side i'll just brush with 2-3x a week until i get desired whitening effect then layoff or use bi-weekly for maintenance


 

What in DE is providing the whitening effect?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Cool! I would love to take it before bed but I'm experimenting with the day first. It doesn't take much of anything to keep me up.



One teaspoon in 8oz of kool aid.  Somewhat chalky but not too bad.  And it didn't change the taste of the kool aid at all


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who eats my daily tablespoon of DE?  I love it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> One teaspoon in 8oz of kool aid. Somewhat chalky but not too bad. And it didn't change the taste of the kool aid at all


 


I took mine with about 4oz. of diet V8 splash, I agree it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, diatomaceous earth and low carbing are a match made in heaven.  Since I have no desire to eat, anyhow, it's very easy to choose low carb fare when I do.  I'm down 6 pounds in just a couple days since mixing the two.  Super excited to see what happens in a few weeks.  Will be back to report.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had gas, gas, gas about 30 mins after taking and TMI diarrhea but I was having tummy troubles all week anyway so it might have been a needed elimination. I am trying to drink loads of water.


----------



## Jozze (Mar 10, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> OK, diatomaceous earth and low carbing are a match made in heaven.  Since I have no desire to eat, anyhow, it's very easy to choose low carb fare when I do.  I'm down 6 pounds in just a couple days since mixing the two.  Super excited to see what happens in a few weeks.  Will be back to report.


That's awesome news Sheba!!!!
This is exactly how I've been eating all month-except I have fruit in the mornings. It really works...DE is the easiest diet ever!!! SXS here we come!
 But I've had to stopped weighing myself until the end of the month ...because I have developed a three times a day "scale obsession" [...I'm so sad, I know]!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jozze said:


> That's awesome news Sheba!!!!
> This is exactly how I've been eating all month-except I have fruit in the mornings. It really works...DE is the easiest diet ever!!! SXS here we come!
> But I've had to stopped weighing myself until the end of the month ...because I have developed a three times a day "scale obsession" [...I'm so sad, I know]!



I know, right!!!!...I have started taking some fluid pills to make sure ANY and ALL excess is gone...

Girl I stay on the scale too...

Who would have ever thought?!?!?!


----------



## Jozze (Mar 10, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I know, right!!!!...I have started taking some fluid pills to make sure ANY and ALL excess is gone...
> 
> Girl I stay on the scale too...
> 
> Who would have ever thought?!?!?!



It's a horrible habit because it really messes up my day if I haven't lost as much as the day before ...so I had to put the scales wayyyyyyyy away and forget about 'em. 
Thanks Hun! I'm now comforted in knowing that I'm not alone in my "scale hugging" disorder.:blowkiss:

BTW, aren't you feeling very dehydrated taking water pills with DE? I find DE so dehydrating on its own.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2010)

3 and a a half weeks on DE and I have to admit I am sleeping very well every night. I took mine right before bed last night and it did not adversely affect my sleep at all. I still slept like a baby. 

I honestly don't know what effect it' having on my hair as I have not done a length check in ages. I will try to do one this coming weekend on my wash day though. 

Thing is I have over 13 months of new growth on my head and had no desire to straighten it until at least the end of May, 2010. We'll see.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

Aggie said:


> 3 and a a half weeks on DE and I have to admit I am sleeping very well every night. I took mine right before bed last night and it did not adversely affect my sleep at all. I still slept like a baby.
> 
> I honestly don't know what effect it' having on my hair as I have not done a length check in ages. I will try to do one this coming weekend on my wash day though.
> 
> Thing is I have over 13 months of new growth on my head and had no desire to straighten it until at least the end of May, 2010. We'll see.


 


Have you seen any change in your appetite?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jozze said:


> It's a horrible habit because it really messes up my day if I haven't lost as much as the day before ...so I had to put the scales wayyyyyyyy away and forget about 'em.
> Thanks Hun! I'm now comforted in knowing that I'm not alone in my "scale hugging" disorder.:blowkiss:
> 
> BTW,* aren't you feeling very dehydrated taking water pills with DE? I find DE so dehydrating on its own.*



You are better than me...I can't put the scale up for a month but I may just do it once a week...but the anticipation kills me...

@bolded - Not really...I have been increasing my water intake and I see that I am retaining more water and it has added pounds to my weight loss.....this just gives me more incentive to drink more water...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Have you seen any change in your appetite?


 
No I can't say that I have seen any changes there. I wish I did though. I need a drastic reduction in my appetite.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> If I wore a mask I wonder how this stuff would work if I made capsules. What do you guys think?


 



So what do you ladies think of this idea?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, when I was drinking mines last night my friend said she would rather chew it in her mouth, but she is a weirdo, lol she eats baby powder and chalk! 

I just ordered a 5KG Bag from the expensive place again, but i feel confident with their product as my dad is getting excellent results and my family are noticing feeling more energized etc..the lady i buy from has been selling /taking it for a very long time too.

the cheaper companies i have contacted do not give me the reassurance that their product is good, i am taking the one from peru as it is purer, it is not contaminated, it is taken from a safe environment etc etc..

these other companies are not trained properly, i have been asking several questions and they do not have the answers. also their D.E looks weird. not brilliant white coloured like i am used to, but brown,grey etc.. 

Got a bit of a headache today, so i will drink more water 

So far, so good


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> So what do you ladies think of this idea?


 

 I would rather just drink it to be honest. 
it doesn't taste weird and gets down easy


----------



## catgurl (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone take MSM and DE at the same time? Any effects positive or negative with this?  

I was thinking of alternating days with MSM and DE, but after reading the posts yesterday about how BP meds can make your hair fall out I am even more anxious to reduce my BP now!

(BTW, I eat healthy, drinks lots of water, and starting to work out 3x per week or whenever DS will nap! So covering all healthy bases.)


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I would rather just drink it to be honest.
> it doesn't taste weird and gets down easy



I second that.  DE is completely tasteless in my protein drink at night.  I do crave it, though, even I can't taste it   how cool is that?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> So what do you ladies think of this idea?



I would think that you would have to use quite a few capsules to equate a tablespoons worth ....

It just seems like it would a be a little tedious filling up those capsules if you didn't have to...


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Lol, when I was drinking mines last night my friend said she would rather chew it in her mouth, but she is a weirdo, lol she eats baby powder and chalk!
> 
> I just ordered a 5KG Bag from the expensive place again, but i feel confident with their product as my dad is getting excellent results and my family are noticing feeling more energized etc..the lady i buy from has been selling /taking it for a very long time too.
> 
> ...



Hey mama.  May I please have the contact info/link for your vendor?  Thanks!


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> So what do you ladies think of this idea?



Seems complicated.  Plus, you'd have to take several capsules per day to get enough.  There really is no taste to DE at all.  No reason not to mix it in something and just gulp it down.


----------



## Honi (Mar 11, 2010)

I called my mom to see how her wrist was doing.  I could hear how pleased she was over the phone.  She said the wrist felt good.  She is not totally pain free yet but there was definitely some relief noted.  I'm extremely happy about that because she's been miserable for awhile.

As for me I lost 3 lbs   I may be able to get rid of the last stubborn 5 or 10 lbs yet!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone experiencing random breakouts? For past day or two random bumps have been popping up on my body. I know it's a detox symptom and I need to up my water. A bump tried to show up on my forehead but my DE mask pretty much flattened it before it could occur. I have a bump on my chest right now that I will apply some DE to this weekend. I'm still taking up the 3 healthy tbsps a day. I don't plan to lower my dosage 'cause I'd just rather get everything out my system. (No pun intended) 

My appetite seems to be increasing. However, I'm able to make healthier food choices since I'm not stressed and craving sugar. When I eat properly I lose weight.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 11, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> Anyone experiencing random breakouts? For past day or two random bumps have been popping up on my body. I know it's a detox symptom and I need to up my water. A bump tried to show up on my forehead but my DE mask pretty much flattened it before it could occur. I have a bump on my chest right now that I will apply some DE to this weekend. I'm still taking up the 3 healthy tbsps a day. I don't plan to lower my dosage 'cause I'd just rather get everything out my system. (No pun intended)
> 
> My appetite seems to be increasing. However, I'm able to make healthier food choices since I'm not stressed and craving sugar. When I eat properly I lose weight.



Oooh, me me me!!  Just popped up last night, actually.  It's so weird because the rest of my skin is flawless since starting DE?  So I used your example and have a DE mask on it right now.  Hopefully it will kill it. lol


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Sheba! I made up a nice amount last week and keep it a in small glass bowl covered in plastic. It still remains very pliable. So for future batches I'm going to invest in one of these http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/package/product.asp?product_id=BAILROUND 

My skin has not been flawless since childhood... However, I believe DE will assist me in getting there. I told someone I was 32 and they said they would've sworn that I was 22 if I hadn't said anything. It's gotta be the DE. Eventhough I still have spots and discolorations my skin is definitely firmer.


----------



## Jozze (Mar 11, 2010)

If anyone is interested where to get pure white Peru DE and Zeolite here's where I get mine Natural Russia.
I've been in contact with the owner Galina quite a bit over the last six weeks and she gives loads of advice and a full spec mineral analysis. I've turned quite a few people on to them and they are all getting great results! So anyone still looking for a good DE supplier give them a try.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Hey mama. May I please have the contact info/link for your vendor? Thanks!


 

Hey sweetie, It is: http://www.naturalrussia.com/natural/index.html

http://www.naturalrussia.com/natural/diatomite-peru.html?id=whqoz8ut

The VAT and shipping is a killer though!  I spent £100 today on them..

But my mom, dad,auntie, cousin and sister take it, so they will give me monies towards it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

Jozze said:


> If anyone is interested where to get pure white Peru DE and Zeolite here's where I get mine Natural Russia.
> I've been in contact with the owner Galina quite a bit over the last six weeks and she gives loads of advice and a full spec mineral analysis. I've turned quite a few people on to them and they are all getting great results! So anyone still looking for a good DE supplier give them a try.


 

I second this 
Galina is very educated and A quick phone call can last a little while. 

She does free telephone consultations..

I think we should get a LHCF discount going?


----------



## Jozze (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I second this
> 
> I think we should get a LHCF discount going?



I never even got discount after I referred you and several others so I doubt that's gonna happen.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I never even got discount after I referred you and several others so I doubt that's gonna happen.


 
Aw sorry, I guess we can ask?

I got 20 percent off which really came in handy..


----------



## Jozze (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Aw sorry, I guess we can ask?
> 
> I got 20 percent off which really came in handy..



Sorry for being so negative Sweetie Pie . I think you're totally right, it wouldn't hurt to ask her!
I'm just a little jealous that I never got a discount.... but if I think about it from her point of view, I never bought nearly as much as you have so I prob didn't deserve one.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I would rather just drink it to be honest.
> it doesn't taste weird and gets down easy


 


sqzbly1908 said:


> I would think that you would have to to take quite a few capsules to equate a tablespoons worth ....
> 
> It just seems like it would a be a little tedious filling up those capsules if you didn't have to...


 


Smuckie_Slick said:


> Seems complicated. Plus, you'd have to take several capsules per day to get enough. There really is no taste to DE at all. No reason not to mix it in something and just gulp it down.


 




Thanks ladies, you're right about it not being a taste I was able to take my dose in a glass of water today. I was very tolerable, so I'll continue to glup it down.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2010)

Jozze said:


> If anyone is interested where to get *pure white* Peru DE and Zeolite here's where I get mine Natural Russia.
> I've been in contact with the owner Galina quite a bit over the last six weeks and she gives loads of advice and a full spec mineral analysis. I've turned quite a few people on to them and they are all getting great results! So anyone still looking for a good DE supplier give them a try.


 


Is this what I should have gotten? Mine is kinda off white.  I ordered from More than alive.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 11, 2010)

Blacque Angel/Jozze - does the Russia company ship to the US? I just took a quick glance at the site and it looks like everything is in UK currency?  

TIA


----------



## deborah11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I would like the recipe for the facial mask that you guys are talking about as I need something to help with my zits. Thanks.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 11, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Is this what I should have gotten? Mine is kinda off white.  I ordered from More than alive.


 

I have off white too. Has anyone explained what the difference is between the pure white and the off white? Does the off white have some undesirable things in it that we should be concerned about?


----------



## coolhandlulu (Mar 11, 2010)

Between DE and Biotin, I'm getting a little scared of inadvertently catching my nails on anything because I don't think they will break or "give".  DE has whitened my nails/claws.  DE has softened the skin on my feet.  I no longer have that second skin on my feet.  I may actually feel comfortable wearing sandals this summer.  I hennaed my hair today so I will see how it is affecting growth by monitoring my gray hairs and how fast they grow out.  I was really looking forward to being more regular, but I don't seem to have that benefit working for me.  I've been taking DE for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Jozze (Mar 11, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Blacque Angel/Jozze - does the Russia company ship to the US? I just took a quick glance at the site and it looks like everything is in UK currency?
> 
> TIA


Here's the info for international orders on their site:http://www.naturalrussia.com/natural/info/international_orders.html


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 11, 2010)

I reviewed the product description on the http://www.naturalrussia.com/natural/diatomite site.  Just because your DE is not pure white does not mean you have the wrong type.


 Diatomaceous Earth (DE, diatomite, kieselgur, celite) is a naturally occurring, soft, chalk-like, sedimentary rock mineral that is easily crumbled into a *fine white, off-white or pink powder.* This powder is very light-weight due to its high porosity. It is made primarily of silica and consists of fossilized remains of diatoms, a hard-shelled algae which inhibited the waters of the Earth millins of years ago. Diatoms used to serve as the basic food for aquatic life, just as grass is the basic food for land animals. Some of these deposits which shfited to dry land overtime, are extremely important to humans

It may just depend on where it came from?

I have the PermaGuard Brand: http://perma-guard.com 

Fossil Shell Flour®
[Pure Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why the name Fossil Shell Flour®? It was important to differentiate our product from all other diatomaceous earth products in the marketplace. Our DE is milled at a consistency much like flour and is a fossilized shell (diatom) hence the name Fossil Shell Flour®.

All diatomaceous earth is not the same. Diatomaceous earth packaged under our Fossil Shell Flour® label comes from an extremely pure fresh water deposit of the diatom Melosira Preicelanica. Why is this diatom so special? Its shell is made of amorphous silica. Its shape and hardness are important to how it works. Its hardness keeps it from dissolving in liquid. The holes along the diatom's wall allow it to absorb moisture, hence its use as an anti-caking agent. 

Why fresh water vs. salt water DE? Fresh water deposits like ours have a consistent diatom presence. Their fossilized shells have maintained their tubular shape. This shape and strength of the fossil shell is critical to its effectiveness. Our deposit has 89 - 95 percent amorphous silica content. This deposit is also more consistent in its purity of other elements that have settled in it. A fresh water deposit is confined to the run off water of its surrounding environment. A fresh water deposit in the mountains, such as ours, formed when snow was pure and its run off provided the water source these diatoms lived in. Salt water deposits contain a mix of types of diatoms of different shapes. Their fossilized shells are fragile and break easily. This renders them ineffective for our purposes. The salt water deposits are less predictable in their sediments.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Blacque Angel/Jozze - does the Russia company ship to the US? I just took a quick glance at the site and it looks like everything is in UK currency?
> 
> TIA


 


They ship world-wide


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

coolhandlulu said:


> Between DE and Biotin, I'm getting a little scared of inadvertently catching my nails on anything because I don't think they will break or "give". DE has whitened my nails/claws. DE has softened the skin on my feet. I no longer have that second skin on my feet. I may actually feel comfortable wearing sandals this summer. I hennaed my hair today so I will see how it is affecting growth by monitoring my gray hairs and how fast they grow out. I was really looking forward to being more regular, but I don't seem to have that benefit working for me. I've been taking DE for almost 2 weeks.


 
 someone else with extra soft feet and unbreakable nails. it's amazing isn't it? 

sorry you are not regular, maybe you can try some smooth move tea?

http://www.iherb.com/Traditional-Me...na-1-13-oz-32-g-16-Wrapped-Tea-Bags/6815?at=0


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 11, 2010)

catgurl said:


> Does anyone take MSM and DE at the same time? Any effects positive or negative with this?
> 
> I was thinking of alternating days with MSM and DE, but after reading the posts yesterday about how BP meds can make your hair fall out I am even more anxious to reduce my BP now!
> 
> (BTW, I eat healthy, drinks lots of water, and starting to work out 3x per week or whenever DS will nap! So covering all healthy bases.)



I do.  But I am only on my first dose of DE.  Been taking MSM for close to a year.  Is there anything I should be looking for?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 11, 2010)

deborah11 said:


> I would like the recipe for the facial mask that you guys are talking about as I need something to help with my zits. Thanks.


 
Just add enough water maybe a tablespoon of DE to make a paste and apply it thinly.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 11, 2010)

Got my order yesterday and took my first dose last night. I went to sleep like a baby. Took another TBSP throughout the day and had great energy. Didnt crave fatty foods which i usually do. Only had a soup and salad for lunch and felt full. Hopefully this will help with my weight loss.  Oh.. I also took a pic of my hair straightened in the front and will do bi-weekly updates of its progress.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm still taking my DE.  Between my vits and DE, my nails are whiter, hard, and strong.  My energy is better, and my body just feels better overall.  I really like the results I'm getting.  I can't tell if it affects my sleep, as I take it early in the morning with a glass of juice, just in case I get too much energy and can't sleep at night.  I sleep really well, but I can't tell if that's due to DE or b/c I'm just tired as heck by bedtime!

I take mine about 3 times per week (since late Jan '10), and want to increase to daily sometime.  It's no prob-I just forget to take it!  I will also try it as a mask.

Oh, to answer the person's question (not sure who) about taking DE and MSM at the same time...I started a vit regimen with both at about the same time, though I have taken MSM off and on for quite a few years.  My shedding has gone down by 50-70%, and growth seems pretty good, though I don't know exactly how much more than average since I don't measure regularly.  My DE is a very slight off-white (almost chalk white).  HTH!


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I have off white too. Has anyone explained what the difference is between the pure white and the off white? Does the off white have some undesirable things in it that we should be concerned about?



According to Wolf Creek's site here



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Our diatomaceous earth is organic OMRI listed  Codex Food Chemical Grade.  It is a non-treated, non-calcined fresh  water Diatomaceous Earth.  It is mined, crushed, sifted, bagged and pure  white in color.  It contains less than .5% silicon.  There are food  grade diatomaceous earth products that are yellow or tan in color which  indicates a higher iron content.  Those which are gray in color contain  more clay. [/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 12, 2010)

***Possible TMI alert!!***

I got one of those really ugly pimples.  Just full and not yet come to a head.  Usually that's cause for alarm with my skin because it's somewhat thick and it's impossible to extract.  Put a mixture of DE and cetaphil (thanks, ChocoKitty!) on it for a few hours.  The next day it came to a head, I easily extracted it.  Left just plain powdered DE on it over night and woke up to nothing.  No scab, no nothing.  I guess the DE dehydrated it just like it does those little buggies.  And I guess the silica took it one step further and helped it to heal.  Simply amazing.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> ***Possible TMI alert!!***
> 
> I got one of those really ugly pimples. Just full and not yet come to a head. Usually that's cause for alarm with my skin because it's somewhat thick and it's impossible to extract. Put a mixture of DE and cetaphil (thanks, ChocoKitty!) on it for a few hours. The next day it came to a head, I easily extracted it. Left just plain powdered DE on it over night and woke up to nothing. No scab, no nothing. I guess the DE dehydrated it just like it does those little buggies. And I guess the silica took it one step further and helped it to heal. Simply amazing.


 



That's good to know. I'll have to remember that when one pops up.


----------



## yodie (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazing how everyone experiences different things with DE.
I stopped taking DE for awhile. Curiosity got the best of me and I started taking again. BM's are non-existent! This is one of the main reasons I started taking it. Just cycled off 3 days. Back on tonight. I sleep very well, wake up extra early and my appetite really decreases. No BM's at all. SIGH!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

yodie said:


> Amazing how everyone experiences different things with DE.
> I stopped taking DE for awhile. Curiosity got the best of me and I started taking again. BM's are non-existent! This is one of the main reasons I started taking it. Just cycled off 3 days. Back on tonight. I sleep very well, wake up extra early and my appetite really decreases. No BM's at all. SIGH!!


 

Today was my third day taking it. I'm normally regular however I noticed yesterday I didn't have a bm even though I tried to drink plenty of water. I took care of that this morning by having a cup of hot coffee first. Worked like a charm.


Now I'm sitting here debating if I want to try a second dose tonight to reap the benefits of the good night sleep. It's the energy it gives me in the day that scares me from doing it.


----------



## yodie (Mar 12, 2010)

I drink tea in the morning and throughout the day (take DE at night) and no BM's. I struggle with regularity. Hate it!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 12, 2010)

yodie said:


> I drink tea in the morning and throughout the day (take DE at night) and no BM's. I struggle with regularity. Hate it!



Have you tried a probiotic?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 12, 2010)

yodie said:


> I drink tea in the morning and throughout the day (take DE at night) and no BM's. I struggle with regularity. Hate it!


 

Tea doesn't work for me in that area, and I'm not a everyday coffee drinker. However it's something about the caffeine in it that works for me within 30 to 40 mins.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a salt water flush this morning, and I'm still not satisfied with the results.  I'm gonna do a little psyllium in a few, and another SW flush in the morning.  

I wanna get back on this stuff 'cause my BP was like 127 over 78.  I'm a little closer to borderline now after 3 days off.


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Have you tried a probiotic?


 
Yes, I take probiotics (10 billion). I may need to increase.
I know I'm not getting enough fiber. I need around 35-40g's. Just started increasing again. 



flowinlocks said:


> Tea doesn't work for me in that area, and I'm not a everyday coffee drinker. However it's something about the caffeine in it that works for me within 30 to 40 mins.


 I'm going to try caffeine in the morning and see what that does, but tonight I'm opting for Smooth Move Tea.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 13, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Sorry for being so negative Sweetie Pie . I think you're totally right, it wouldn't hurt to ask her!
> I'm just a little jealous that I never got a discount.... but if I think about it from her point of view, I never bought nearly as much as you have so I prob didn't deserve one.


 
Of course you deserve a discount love, I will ask Galina today and will report back to you.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 13, 2010)

Took my first dose and then waited 48 hours to observe for any reactions.  None so far so I guess I'll take a dose every other day until I run out.  I am really encouraged by that lady on the Long Hair Forum that said she got about an inch in 20 days.  I am using an external growth aid as well so I'd be ecstatic if I got similar results.   I am trying to make up ground from a recent setback so I am going all out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 13, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yes, I take probiotics (10 billion). I may need to increase.
> I know I'm not getting enough fiber. I need around 35-40g's. Just started increasing again.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try caffeine in the morning and see what that does, but tonight I'm opting for Smooth Move Tea.


 



I also forgot to add when I was taking the Nutiva Coconut Oilfor weight loss it def. kept things moving.

I will be trying this along with the DE for added health benefits as well as combating the constipation from it.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bene said:


> I'm still experimenting with it. For October and November, I've had a full inch of growth per month. But I'm also taking GNC Hair Skin & Nails formula, so I'm not exactly sure which of them has boosted my growth of if it's both in conjunction.





2themax said:


> * With a really clean system your hair and fingernails can't help but grow  longer and stronger since your body will be using a lot more of the  vitamins/supplements/herbs/nutrients that you take*. !



@bolded may have attributed to my hair growth. I mentioned about a couple of weeks ago that I had my dh look at my hair with me to make sure I want not trippin'...anytime I bring up hair to dh he would roll his eyes like "here we go again" .(Lol) 

However while I am watching Dreamgirls (of all the times HE want to talk hair)- he states that my hair is getting "bigger" (and presses down on it like he is testing out a mattress or something) and that my straight hair is resting on top of my wavy (new growth) (lol). He normally only mentions this when I am around 10 weeks or so...like I mentioned previously - I relax bone straight and don't start seeing any type growth until I am 6 or 7 weeks into my relaxer...

My hair has been irritating me lately as I usually fight with this type of growth right around the time I get a relaxer ..I am glad it's growing but I kinda got deal with it for about another 6 weeks when normally I only deal with this type of growth 2 weeks before relaxing...


----------



## catgurl (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm gutted but I am going to have to stop taking DE. 

I have only been taking it for three days when on the 3rd day I noticed that my son was spitting up after every BF.  Not a lot but he doesn't usually spit up at all. 

I was adding a tblsp to a large glass of water stir, drink then refilling the glass all day. It usually took 3-4 glasses before all the sediment was gone. So I yesterday afternoon I changed to clean water glass and stopped taking DE for 24 hours. The very next feed DS kept it all down and he hasn't spit up since.

I thought that I'd be fine to take DE now as he is on solids mostly but I'm not planning to wean him completely from BF until May/June so.....sigh....I'll have to wait until then.

Good luck ladies with your progress.  I'll be lurking.


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you take coconut oil in capsule form? I don't want think think about drinking it. Seems like I have to take something to go! Sheesh! I'll monitor DE for another month and pray it cleanses me out. Maybe things will move along quicker.

Oh, drank coffee this morning. Had a tiny bit of movement. Nothing to click my heels about, but I'll take it. Yay! Think I'll make another cup, but I def don't want this to be a habit. 

I just want to poop like everyone else. Lol!! 



flowinlocks said:


> I also forgot to add when I was taking the Nutiva Coconut Oilfor weight loss it def. kept things moving.
> 
> I will be trying this along with the DE for added health benefits as well as combating the constipation from it.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I'm still taking DE and seeing results.  I've noticed that my nails are growing longer and stronger.  Still waking up having 2 bm's by 10am.  I also will have another 1 sometimes 2 by the end of the day.  I haven't weighed myself in the beginning so I can't tell you if I've lost weight (officially) but what I can tell you is that some of the slacks that I wear that were very "fitting" are starting to feel slight looser.  Also my skinny jeans are starting to look like saggy jeans.  They just don't fit the same.

Today, I measure my hair and took a pic as my starting point.  I will measure the same spot in two weeks and provide an update.  I want to see if there's any significant changes to my hair outside of normal growth.

I currently do not take any vitamins or any other supplements.  Just DE.

I wonder for some of the ladies who aren't experiencing any benefits from DE are taking vitamins/supplements or anything that would cause for them not to see some benefits with DE?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 13, 2010)

yodie;10418682[B said:
			
		

> ]Did you take coconut oil in capsule form? [/B]I don't want think think about drinking it. Seems like I have to take something to go! Sheesh! I'll monitor DE for another month and pray it cleanses me out. Maybe things will move along quicker.
> 
> Oh, drank coffee this morning. Had a tiny bit of movement. Nothing to click my heels about, but I'll take it. Yay! Think I'll make another cup, but I def don't want this to be a habit.
> 
> I just want to poop like everyone else. Lol!!


 

No I took this brand. 




About a tablespoon spreaded on toast or bagel. Over oatmeal, rice or a baked potato. I would sometimes slightly melt it and drink a spoonful followed by food. I occasionally drank it in hot beverages but I couldn't get past it floating on top.


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I also forgot to add when I was taking the Nutiva Coconut Oilfor weight loss it def. kept things moving.
> 
> I will be trying this along with the DE for added health benefits as well as combating the constipation from it.


 
Does DE constipate you? 
Thanks for mentioning coconut oil. I did a little research today and just about everyone said it helped with constipation and weight loss. YAY! Added a heaping tbsp to my oatmeal and it tasted yummy. 
I initially tried EVCO in hot water, but the floating on top threw me off as well. 

Thanks again. 
Hope this works for me.
Just ordered Nutiva EVCO from vitacost. Great reviews and great price.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 13, 2010)

yodie said:


> *Does DE constipate you?*
> Thanks for mentioning coconut oil. I did a little research today and just about everyone said it helped with constipation and weight loss. YAY! Added a heaping tbsp to my oatmeal and it tasted yummy.
> I initially tried EVCO in hot water, but the floating on top threw me off as well.
> 
> ...


 
*DE WILL constipate you if you dont drink enough water while taking it! I have a friend who started taking it and started complaining of stomach pains, I told her to drink two glasses of water. As soon as she did the pains went away! *
*DE is some great stuff! I now have THREE bm's a day instead of my normal one a day and I am never tired during the day! *


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2010)

How much water do you and other ladies drink? I try to get a gallon in a day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 13, 2010)

Not quite a gallon for me, I do about 54oz.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 14, 2010)

My sister stopped takking D.E for 3 days out of pure laziness, she regrets it. she felt weak and sluggish. she took it again last night and got a very bad tension headache 
she drank a lot of water, then her head pains eased away..

I hope she is feeling a lot better today as me and my 6 sisters are celebrating mothers day today (in england)with mom and our babies  even though its mothers day everyday


----------



## yodie (Mar 14, 2010)

I drink just about a gallon a day and no movements at all. Gonna up it to more than a gallon and see what happens.


----------



## yodie (Mar 14, 2010)

Skipped DE last night. Didn't want to miss "going" another day. Had a BM this morning and I know there's more to come. I think the coconut oil worked!!! Thank u. I'm taking another 2 tbsps right now in my oatmeal!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2010)

yodie said:


> Skipped DE last night. Didn't want to miss "going" another day. Had a BM this morning and I know there's more to come. I think the coconut oil worked!!! Thank u. I'm taking another 2 tbsps right now in my oatmeal!


 

You're welcome, I'm glad to hear it's working. I'm gonna work on upping my water intake also. 

I think I'll try my first night dose tonight.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> How much water do you and other ladies drink? I try to get a gallon in a day.


 

I really don't measure.  I just drink it all day.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I tried my first night dose. I stayed up till 5:00.I won't be doing that again.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I tried it as a mask a few nights ago and it definitely absorbs the oil...I washed my face first then applied the mask and let it sit about 30 minutes....Even when I woke up my skin was not oily and it felt a little "tight" - interested in seeing the long term as I will be doing this once a week.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 15, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> ***Possible TMI alert!!***
> 
> I got one of those really ugly pimples. Just full and not yet come to a head. Usually that's cause for alarm with my skin because it's somewhat thick and it's impossible to extract. Put a mixture of DE and cetaphil (thanks, ChocoKitty!) on it for a few hours. The next day it came to a head, I easily extracted it. Left just plain powdered DE on it over night and woke up to nothing. No scab, no nothing. I guess the DE dehydrated it just like it does those little buggies. And I guess the silica took it one step further and helped it to heal. Simply amazing.


 
Glad to hear it work for you Sheba. I thought about you this past weekend while I was battling with some DE eruptions. I hoped that you were doing way better than me.  

Some itchy ones showed up. I took a detox bath consisting of;
2 cups epsom salt, 1 cup baking soda in a tub of very warm water, soaking for about 20 mins. It stopped the itching and made a few disappear.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 15, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> *My sister stopped takking D.E for 3 days out of pure laziness, she regrets it. she felt weak and sluggish. she took it again last night and got a very bad tension headache
> she drank a lot of water, then her head pains eased away*..
> 
> I hope she is feeling a lot better today as me and my 6 sisters are celebrating mothers day today (in england)with mom and our babies  even though its mothers day everyday



Fascinating!  I had a similar experience when I took a break from DE last week.  I just got back on it later in the week last week after a 3 day break to try and flush my system.  Well, on day 3, I woke up feeling like I had been drinking Patron all night or something...just dehydrated and with a nagging hangover headache!  

I have been drinking water all day and will continue.  The headache is gone but it didn't go away until I drank a diet pepsi.   (I know, I know...but apparently, I needed some caffeine - and I only drink caffeine about twice per week).  

Anyway, I've upped my water and I forgot to mention something last week...I noticed it before I took my break and it lasted through the break and was really noticeable this weekend...BUTTERY SOFT SKIN all over my body.  My skin was feeling more soft and supple than usual...so anyway, last night I showered and went to bed with NO lotion just to see how it would feel....and this morning....my skin STILL FELT buttery soft and smooth like baby skin! I'm sure that HAS to be the DE.  

Nails also grow fast.  I'm almost 7 mos post so I have no idea what my hair is doing.  

As for BM's....I upped my fiber and water intake so I don't know what I could really attribute progress to but I have seen some progress.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 15, 2010)

OH!  BTW...I'm still getting FAT!    Blew my weight loss from last summer to pieces.  I dunno if this is my multi vit or what.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2010)

Is anyone having any urgency with BM's? Last week I was away at a conference and we left the hotel for lunch. I had a salad and before I could walk the 7-8 blocks back to the hotel I almost solid my pants . Usually I can wait until I'm ready to go (which is probably why I'm always constipated), but lately when I have to go I have to go!

Thanks for the face mask info! I think I'm going to try that. I'm having some breakouts.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Is anyone having any urgency with BM's? Last week I was away at a conference and we left the hotel for lunch. I had a salad and before I could walk the 7-8 blocks back to the hotel I almost solid my pants . Usually I can wait until I'm ready to go (which is probably why I'm always constipated), but lately when I have to go I have to go!
> 
> Thanks for the face mask info! I think I'm going to try that. I'm having some breakouts.


 



Haven't had that problem however the DE consipated me the first few days so I took a teaspoon of coconut oil for 2 days. Worked like a charm both times. I noticed today I didn't take any I went with no problems and it was loose. (sorry for the TMI) 
Needless to say I won't be using it again until I need it.

Im assuming this isn't the first time this has happened. How much are you taking? Could it be something you're eating and the DE is making it move out even faster? Just a thought.


----------



## yodie (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish I had an urgency with BM's. Mine is just the opposite. 
Seems like DE kept me up last night.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 15, 2010)

When are you taking the coconut oil, before or after taking the DE?


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 15, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Is anyone having any urgency with BM's? Last week I was away at a conference and we left the hotel for lunch. I had a salad and before I could walk the 7-8 blocks back to the hotel I almost solid my pants . Usually I can wait until I'm ready to go (which is probably why I'm always constipated), but lately when I have to go I have to go!
> 
> Thanks for the face mask info! I think I'm going to try that. I'm having some breakouts.


 
I noticed that when I eat more "leafy" or green veggies.. I tend to have to really go more.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

frizzy said:


> When are you taking the coconut oil, before or after taking the DE?


 


After, I take the DE on an empty stomach. Then I take the coconut oil when I eat breakfast. Either on my toast or in oatmeal.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 15, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> I noticed that when I eat more "leafy" or green veggies.. I tend to have to really go more.


 


This is the norm for me even without the DE.


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 2 take fruit before or after my DE and then I am able to have a BM.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 16, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> I noticed that when I eat more "leafy" or green veggies.. I tend to have to really go more.



Yes, this is when I notice it the most (after I've had a big salad). 

I only take a tablespoon of DE/day. Those of you who are taking more DE do you notice any differences and if so what?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Yes, this is when I notice it the most (after I've had a big salad).
> 
> I only take a tablespoon of DE/day. Those of you who are taking more DE do you notice any differences and if so what?


 



I have only been taking a teaspoon once a day, I tried to take anither one at night and it gave me too much energy. I took a tablespoon this moring, I'll report back with any changes.


----------



## complexsimplicity (Mar 16, 2010)

I take 2 tbsp of DE a day and I think what helps me w/ my BM's is that I've started taking FiberChoice Chewable Tablets. Really makes a difference.​


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 16, 2010)

That's it... never again.  I took DE in warm water with no food.  I was up half the night.... just had a certain urge to excersie... and I was doing push ups... dh was like ...see if you can do diamond push ups.. he knows that I hate doing them.  I was able to do 5.  DH was like !

Then I didn't want to be up all night by myself, so I colored almost all night.  DH didn't make it to work today!


----------



## LVLY210 (Mar 16, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> That's is... never again.  I took DE in warm water with no food.  I was up half the night.... just had a certain urge to excersie... and I was going push ups... dh was like ...see if you can do diamond push ups.. he knows that I hate doing them.  I was able to do 5.  DH was like !
> 
> Then I didn't want to be up all night by myself, so I colored almost all night.  DH didn't make it to work today!



Ok, that is the energy that I need, where did you purchase yours?


----------



## frizzy (Mar 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> After, I take the DE on an empty stomach. Then I take the coconut oil when I eat breakfast. Either on my toast or in oatmeal.



_*That makes sense.  Thanks flowinlocks!*_




RockCreak said:


> That's is... never again.  I took DE in warm water with no food.  I* was up half the night.... just had a certain urge to excersie... and I was going push ups.*.. dh was like ...see if you can do diamond push ups.. he knows that I hate doing them.  I was able to do 5.  DH was like !
> 
> Then I didn't want to be up all night by myself, so* I colored almost all night.*  DH didn't make it to work today!



_*Woooo...that's funny!*_


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> That's is... never again. I took DE in warm water with no food. I was up half the night.... just had a certain urge to excersie... and I was going push ups... dh was like ...see if you can do diamond push ups.. he knows that I hate doing them. I was able to do 5. DH was like !
> 
> Then I didn't want to be up all night by myself, so* I colored almost all night. DH didn't make it to work today! *






Go head girl.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 16, 2010)

How long are you ladies waiting before taking supplements?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 16, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How long are you ladies waiting before taking supplements?



Hey FL...around 30-45 minutes after drinking the DE/Juice


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 16, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> OH!  BTW...I'm still getting FAT!    Blew my weight loss from last summer to pieces.  I dunno if this is my multi vit or what.




Hey Slick - what did you do to lose the weight last summer?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I got my detox breakouts.  I guess I'll be trying the DE mask.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok checking in after 7 full days of taking DE I have to report:

Tons of energy.
Skin on my body is becoming super soft even without lotion.
Skin on my face is smooth and clear.
Keratosis pilaris is going away, even though the spots are still there the skin is smooth.
Small decrease in appetite.
Weight loss, I haven't weighed but my clothes are fitting looser and my tummy is def. getting flatter.

The only negatives:

Slight headache the first few days.
Kept me up when I tried to take it at night.
Constipation.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 17, 2010)

LVLY210 said:


> Ok, that is the energy that I need, where did you purchase yours?


 

 I got 6 pounds of perma-guard brand for $18 and free shipping from Valchemy on ebay.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 18, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok checking in after 7 full days of taking DE I have to report:
> 
> Tons of energy.
> Skin on my body is becoming super soft even without lotion.
> ...



I'm so glad you posted this. I was looking at my legs just yesterday and was thinking that they looked better but I couldn't put my finger on what was different. The KP spots are lighter!!! They aren't completely gone but I'm encouraged by this. Y'all don't know how long I've been bothered by this. I may add another tablespoon and see what happens.



RockCreak said:


> That's it... never again.  I took DE in warm water with no food.  I was up half the night.... just had a certain urge to excersie... and I was doing push ups... dh was like ...see if you can do diamond push ups.. he knows that I hate doing them.  I was able to do 5.  DH was like !
> 
> Then I didn't want to be up all night by myself, so I colored almost all night.  DH didn't make it to work today!



This is so odd to me how some people get tons of energy while others, like myself, become sleepy while taking DE. Does anybody know why???


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm so glad you posted this. I was looking at my legs just yesterday and was thinking that they looked better but I couldn't put my finger on what was different. The KP spots are lighter!!! They aren't completely gone but I'm encouraged by this. Y'all don't know how long I've been bothered by this. I may add another tablespoon and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is so odd to me how some people get tons of energy while others, like myself, become sleepy while taking DE. Does anybody know why???*




@bolded - I am finding that the DE is "funny" like that...In some instances I get tons of energy and in others I get drowsy....however I get more energy than the latter...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 18, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok checking in after 7 full days of taking DE I have to report:
> 
> Tons of energy.
> *Skin on my body is becoming super soft even without lotion.
> ...



@bolded - I noticed that Smuckie Slick mentioned that her skin was "buttery" ...I thought it was just me...since I am a "darker shade of brown" - when I do scratch marks - there are none...

I have lost weight but I am noticing that I am losing inches as well....

The Saga Continues....


----------



## yodie (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been so inconsistent with taking mine. I dislike the chalk taste and the added constipation on top of me already being constipated, was a bit much. Coconut oil really helps.

Any of you ladies notice hair growth?


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread just some pages. I really want to get this. Is there any side effects besides breakouts and constipation? TIA


----------



## zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm so glad you posted this. I was looking at my legs just yesterday and was thinking that they looked better but I couldn't put my finger on what was different. The KP spots are lighter!!! They aren't completely gone but I'm encouraged by this. Y'all don't know how long I've been bothered by this. I may add another tablespoon and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so odd to me how some people get tons of energy while others, like myself, become sleepy while taking DE. Does anybody know why???



Probably has to do with the dose.  How much are you taking?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 18, 2010)

yodie said:


> I've been so inconsistent with taking mine. I dislike the chalk taste and the added constipation on top of me already being constipated, was a bit much. Coconut oil really helps.
> 
> Any of you ladies notice hair growth?



That chalkiness is an acquired taste...Since I am putting it in juices such as orange, pineapple, or grape juice - I can barely taste it...versus a thinner juice like apple 

I have noticed hair growth. I don't do the measuring thing but my hair feels like it is around 11-12 weeks post and I am 6 weeks post - I am normally still pretty straight at 5-6 weeks...

I may have to relax my hair earlier than I anticipated as I wanted to relax around the end of April...my hair is too fine to do any type of extended stretches...


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 18, 2010)

is the site on the first page(earthworkshealth) a reputable place to order from?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is so odd to me how some people get tons of energy while others, like myself, become sleepy while taking DE. Does anybody know why???


 

I wish I knew, I love the energy but I wanted the benefit of a good night sleep also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 18, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I haven't read the whole thread just some pages. I really want to get this. Is there any side effects besides breakouts and constipation? TIA


 
Speaking for myself, a slight headache the first few days was the only other thing I've noticed. (so far)





yodie said:


> I've been so inconsistent with taking mine. I dislike the chalk taste and the added constipation on top of me already being constipated, was a bit much. Coconut oil really helps.
> 
> Any of you ladies notice hair growth?


 

I feel like my hair is growing, I'm 6 weeeks post and I have a sea of ng. However I'm in the Sulfur challenge and I use Ayurveda. The test will be *post relaxer.* I will be able to better gauge it, since I already know how much growth I'm getting from these 2.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 18, 2010)

I took this for 3 days and felt awful.  

My skin turned grey and dehydrated.  

I urinated constantly the 2nd night I had to go at least 6 times.  2 BM's nothing out of the ordinary and a mild headache but it was a different kind of headache.  A short burst of energy that lasted about 2 hours followed by extremely tiredness the remainder of the day.  I felt like or maybe I just thought that this stuff was or could be very damaging to my organs, so I got off.


----------



## yodie (Mar 18, 2010)

I rarely drink juice, but I'll try DE in iced green tea. Maybe that'll work. Thanks for the feedback. Anybody else see hair growth results?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 18, 2010)

I put a heaping teaspoon full in a small bottle of apple juice in the morning.  I then drink this as my mid afternoon snack.  I honestly don't taste a bit of chalkiness.  Its funny because I can _see_ the chalk, but I can't _feel_ it as I drink.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 18, 2010)

gn1g said:


> I took this for 3 days and felt awful.
> 
> My skin turned grey and dehydrated.
> 
> I urinated constantly the 2nd night I had to go at least 6 times. 2 BM's nothing out of the ordinary and a mild headache but it was a different kind of headache. A short burst of energy that lasted about 2 hours followed by extremely tiredness the remainder of the day. I felt like or maybe I just thought that this stuff was or could be very damaging to my organs, so I got off.


 

Hey GN1G!

Just a few things for reference...


1) DE can be dehydrating so you must consume a lot of water while taking it. It will cause constipation if you are not properly hydrated.
2) It is also a diurectic. 
3) In reference to the extreme tiredness and grey skin, possibly the mild headaches... Possible DEtox symptoms (i.e. die off bad organisms in your body, etc.) 

Another reason for the tiredness could be from the calcium contained in DE. Years ago I used to take calcium pills before bed. That stuff would put me out so fast I didn't even have time to think about going to sleep.

How much were you taking per day?


----------



## gn1g (Mar 18, 2010)

The first 2 days I took about 1/2 teaspoon the third day I took a teaspoon.  



ChocoKitty said:


> Hey GN1G!
> 
> Just a few things for reference...
> 
> ...


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 19, 2010)

*gn1g* how much water are you drinking per day? I have read five hundred plus post on here about de and your one of the few that has had such adverse side effects. I think it may be that your not drinking enough water. *BellaLunie* earthworkshealth is a very reputable company. I just ordered 4 2.5 gallon jugs of de, they have super fast shipping, recieved my order in a few days! Sent some to my daughter in Fla and she got hers fast as well as a friend in Md.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 19, 2010)

zora said:


> Probably has to do with the dose.  How much are you taking?



I'm not measuring so its not exact but I'm guessing its between 1 to 1.5 tablespoons in water each day. I'm putting it into a water bottle and refilling during the day.

BTW, I tried the DE mask about an hour ago and I like it. My skin felt smooth and a little tight. Next time I'll be sure to use less water. I was trying to use a minimal amount but messed that up and ended up with a soupy looking mixture. It still worked though. I applied it with a foundation brush that I use to apply my clay mask. Some of it dripped on my clothes because it was so watery but, after applying multiple coats, my face was covered with a thin white mask. The only weird thing was that it would flake off my face if I blinked or did something minimal like that. Hopefully it won't do that next time if I can get the consistency right.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess I'm like gn1g. The DE is not giving me any energy. It has decreased my appetite, I'm sleepy at night, and wake early in the morning but I never have any energy. I wake up before my alarm clock but I have to drag myself out of bed (this is not a change). I was hoping for a burst of energy.


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 19, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Slick - what did you do to lose the weight last summer?



I did the Jorge Cruise diet.  It's all in the reduction of SUGAR grams.  It worked like a charm.  Lost the weight in July and kept it off until February when I started on some new multi-vits and the DE.  (admittedly, I may have also been fudging my sugar habit more)

But, I highly recommend it. There's a thread on it in the Health and Fitness forum.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 21, 2010)

Urgh. I upped my doseage to the 1tbsp a few days back because I didn't know a tsp wasn't enough. 

 Last night I had a loada gas and I started getting palpitations of the heart too. I panicked and called the ambulance then just tried to eliminate the masses of gas
 I finally went to sleep still with occasional palpitation. This morning felt better but when I did a bit of exercise my heart went haywire again. I am supposed to go to the hospital but I really don't want to. This has made me suspicious of the DE in my case. I do see many people have reported heart pain that is linked with stomach problems, gas and acid reflux but it has not been proven scientifically.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 21, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Urgh. I upped my doseage to the 1tbsp a few days back because I didn't know a tsp wasn't enough.
> 
> Last night I had a loada gas and I started getting palpitations of the heart too. I panicked and called the ambulance then just tried to eliminate the masses of gas
> I finally went to sleep still with occasional palpitation. This morning felt better but when I did a bit of exercise my heart went haywire again. I am supposed to go to the hospital but I really don't want to. This has made me suspicious of the DE in my case. I do see many people have reported heart pain that is linked with stomach problems, gas and acid reflux but it has not been proven scientifically.


 
Heart palpitations can be considered a detox syptom (or possibly a sign that you're dealing with parasites, too). 

Other detox sympstoms include; weight loss, emotional upset or depression, skin eruptions, bowel changes (from loose stools and excessive gas to constipation and even cramps), headaches, achy or flu like symptoms, body odor, cravings or hunger and fatigue. I'm sure you I may missing some more stuff hopefully you get the point.

*If your body is harboring something harmful DE is going to draw it out.*


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 21, 2010)

I am doing 1 tsp over the course of the day for the silica. Any more than that will have me doing #2 too much (four times a day is enough, isn't it?).


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 21, 2010)

Update on my personal DE experiences.... 

Noticing a reduction in my keratosis pilaris...
Still dealing with skin eruptions but in constrast skin is still improving...
Battling with a bit of fatigue but not like before DE... 
Still loving the hardness of my nails... 

I've been taking 1-2 tbsp of DE a day in my iced green tea w/ lemon. 
However, I still need to up my water consumption.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting back tomorrow.  I won't be taking a tablespoon, I will decrease it to 1 teaspoon for about 2 weeks then maybe go back up.  

It did have my blood pressure in check, and I notice it creeping back up to borderline high.  It did help me sleep like a rock and I did wake up before the alarm went off.

I think there is some still in my system from over a week or so ago.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 21, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> *gn1g* how much water are you drinking per day? I have read five hundred plus post on here about de and your one of the few that has had such adverse side effects. I think it may be that your not drinking enough water. *BellaLunie* earthworkshealth is a very reputable company. I just ordered 4 2.5 gallon jugs of de, they have super fast shipping, recieved my order in a few days! Sent some to my daughter in Fla and she got hers fast as well as a friend in Md.


 
I drank a gallon each day.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2010)

I have some eczema on my cheeks so I thought I would try a DE mask. Well the little dry scaly patches on my cheeks are clearing up but my face broke out on the nose and between the eyebrows . I can't seem to win for losing. 

I'm going to assume that this is part of the detox and keep it moving. 

F.Y.I. I went to the Dr last week...my systolic BP was down  but my diastolic BP was up . My BP was 1110/90 . I'm not sure why it was up my weight was even down. Everything was down but that darn diastolic BP. erplexed...well I will keep working on it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2010)

I had taken a 3 day break from taking my DE. I didn't  do this on purpose. I simply forgot to take it but I amback on it.

 I have noticed that I lost 3 lbs without exercise or dieting in the 3 weeks that I have been taking it, so I will continiue it again today and see if I'll lose anymore weight.

This alone is good news for me and my nails strength is also improving too thankfully. I have no idea what effect it has on with my hair though.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 21, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> Heart palpitations can be considered a detox syptom (or possibly a sign that you're dealing with parasites, too).
> 
> Other detox sympstoms include; weight loss, emotional upset or depression, skin eruptions, bowel changes (from loose stools and excessive gas to constipation and even cramps), headaches, achy or flu like symptoms, body odor, cravings or hunger and fatigue. I'm sure you I may missing some more stuff hopefully you get the point.
> 
> *If your body is harboring something harmful DE is going to draw it out.*




Thanks so much x


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 21, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I had taken a 3 day break from taking my DE. I didn't do this on purpose. I simply forgot to take it but I amback on it.
> 
> *I have noticed that I lost 3 lbs without exercise or dieting in the 3 weeks that I have been taking it, so I will continiue it again today and see if I'll lose anymore weight.*
> 
> This alone is good news for me and my nails strength is also improving too thankfully. I have no idea what effect it has on with my hair though.


 

 I notice the weight seems to be falling off nicely. I'm also drinking ACV in one of my glasses of water throughout the day.

DE is helping me to lose the stubborn "pooch" and backfat.

At this point I could care less about hair growth.

ETA: I'm not dieting, but I am exercising. However the weight loss from the DE was noticeable the first week of using it.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 22, 2010)

BTW are people taking this in 2 tsps spread out in the day or just 1 tbsp?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 22, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> BTW are people taking this in 2 tsps spread out in the day or just 1 tbsp?


 




I started out with 1 teaspoon in the morning. Now I've moved up to a tablespoon once a day.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there anyone that is taking three tablespoons a day? And if your taking more than one tablespoon, did you see any improvement with taking more?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 22, 2010)

Fell off my DE regimen of 1.5 teaspoon every other day last week.  I missed a whole week!  Darn.  Well, back on the horse tomorrow morning.  So far, so good.  I noticed a change in my energy level (it tanked more than usual) when I fell off.  Back to basics!  I'm loving what it's doing for detoxing my body, as well as helping teeth, hair, nails (body uses silica in place of calcium if calcium is low).  So DE has so many benefits.  I love it!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah!! My face is clearing up!! Some of the bumps are going away and they are definitely not as itchy as they were on Saturday!T

I'm only taking one tablespoon/day. I'm not sure if I want to go up to two (I'm having a hard enough time remember to do the one ).


----------



## Bettina (Mar 23, 2010)

I just read ALL the posts, watched the video and placed my order...I really am interested in the health benefits of this and if I get any inches in hair growth...well that's just the icing on the cake!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 23, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> Is there anyone that is taking three tablespoons a day? And if your taking more than one tablespoon, did you see any improvement with taking more?


 

I take up 3 tbsp (but 2 minimum). I know for sure it will cause you to detox faster. But I noticed a great improvement in my nails after bumping up my dosage. They are literally hard as rocks! In addition, my eyes have become brighter.


----------



## Honi (Mar 23, 2010)

My nails are growing!!!  I can't believe it.  No really ya'll just don't know.  I have the type of nails that break once it grows over the nail bed.  I think it was due to the acrylics and my nails were never the same after I stopped torturing them.  I haven't had nails like this since I was pregnant.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 23, 2010)

My eye whites are looking extra white


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 23, 2010)

I really love how this stuff is clearing up my skin...I would get a some sort of adult acne regularly and I have not had a pimple pop up in about a month and my skin is looking so much healthier. I am still losing inches around my waist as my clothes are feeling loose...I will get on the scale at the end of the week. My hair is growing nicely (keep playing with the new growth) 

Gotta check on the eye whites...


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I really love how this stuff is clearing up my skin...I would get a some sort of adult acne regularly and I have not had a pimple pop up in about a month and* my skin is looking so much* *healthier.* I am still losing inches around my waist as my clothes are feeling loose...I will get on the scale at the end of the week. My hair is growing nicely (keep playing with the new growth)
> 
> Gotta check on the eye whites...


 

 I really didn't have bad skin to start with, other than the breakouts during my cycle but It looks so smooth and firm.
When I looked in the mirror tonight I thought I was tripping and had to go get my glasses. I have the beginning of lines on my neck and they look like their smoothing out.
The skin on my face is taking on a almost youthful appearance.

I haven't been really paying attention to hair growth. I'll pay closer attention after I do my touch up.

The whites of my eyes were already pretty white from taking spirulina. However I've been slacking since taking the DE.

I'm beginning to think this stuff is the fountain of youth.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 24, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> My eye whites are looking extra white



Someone commented on my eyes looking brighter just recently. 

I've noticed that when I up the dosage then I see more BM activity. I also seem to experience less heart burn. I wish I knew how this stuff works because I'm amazed.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 24, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I really didn't have bad skin to start with, other than the breakouts during my cycle but It looks so smooth and firm.
> *When I looked in the mirror tonight I thought I was tripping and had to go get my glasses.* I have the beginning of lines on my neck and they look like their smoothing out.
> The skin on my face is taking on a almost youthful appearance.
> 
> ...



@bolded - had to giggle a little bit - just had a vision of your running to get your glasses and getting extra close to the mirror to see what was going on...


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 24, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> @bolded - had to giggle a little bit - just had a vision of your running to get your glasses and getting extra close to the mirror to see what was going on...


 


That's exactly what I did.


----------



## yodie (Mar 24, 2010)

Yall are gonna try to make me hang in there, huh? This stuff constipates the heck out of me and I started breaking out. Of course I stopped taking it.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yall are gonna try to make me hang in there, huh? This stuff constipates the heck out of me and I started breaking out. Of course I stopped taking it.



Yeah - me too....you maybe still detoxing..but the benefits outweigh the negatives (IMO)


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> *I really love how this stuff is clearing up my skin...*I would get a some sort of adult acne regularly and I have not had a pimple pop up in about a month and my skin is looking so much healthier. I am still losing inches around my waist as my clothes are feeling loose...I will get on the scale at the end of the week. My hair is growing nicely (keep playing with the new growth)
> 
> Gotta check on the eye whites...


 

I agree with the bolded sqzbly. I don't even get the usual pimple that pops up during my monthly since taking DE. I have to keep this in my regimen of vitamins. I have been adding a teaspoon of it to my morning coffee and that is working out fine.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> My eye whites are looking extra white



Hmm, I need to check mine.

Checking in:  I've been adding a TBSP to my little bottles of apple juice that I drink with my lunch.  I drink one every other day.  
This irritates my ulcer a bit so I am going to use up my small bag and then that will probably be it for me.  Still taking a vitamin supplement with silica though.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 25, 2010)

Just checking in.. I am loving loving this stuff! I put on my summer bikini and I AM LOOKING GREAT!!! I haven't even uped my workout routine or drastically changed my diet and I can see that I am losing inches!!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Subscribing...


----------



## Bettina (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got my order today and will try DE tommorrow morning! wish me luck


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 26, 2010)

I upped to TWO tablespoons a few days ago! BIG MISTAKE!! 
I cannot sleep, i will skip it for a few days and go back to one tablespoon..

also NO APPETITE and about 4 BM's daily 

I have lost weight  but will not be weighing myself until the end of April, do not want to become obsessed with scales.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 26, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I upped to TWO tablespoons a few days ago! BIG MISTAKE!!
> *I cannot sleep*, i will skip it for a few days and go back to one tablespoon..
> 
> also NO APPETITE and about 4 BM's daily
> ...


 



Ahhh yes I know about that all too well. I finally took 2 tablespoons yesterday. I inched my way there. I hasn't kept me up since I've been taking my second dose around 5pm. I can't do the night thing.

My appetite has only been slightly decreased.erplexed I haven't experienced the extra bm's per day. I am however finally sleeping very deep and sound when I do finally doze off.


----------



## JFemme (Mar 26, 2010)

Curiosity brought me in here...

Off to read up ....

16 pages worth----and gain a working definition of this wonder...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 26, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ahhh yes I know about that all too well. I finally took 2 tablespoons yesterday. I inched my way there. I hasn't kept me up since I've been taking my second dose around 5pm. I can't do the night thing.
> 
> My appetite has only been slightly decreased.erplexed I haven't experienced the extra bm's per day. I am however finally sleeping very deep and sound when I do finally doze off.


 

I agree when I sleep I completely knock out.
I am not aware of anything, It is so strange as I have always been a very light sleeper.

I think I am going to begin taking it around 5PM. I feel exhausted but cannot sleep.  I've been awake since 3:33am to be exact 

I am drinking some D Herbs Energy tea to make it through this busy day I have ahead of me.

I have had 2 BM's already and it is 07.30AM here. I am not even eating loads. I am a raw foodist vegan so I eat very healthy, but i have no desire to eat- I have been drinking fruit/veg smoothies


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2010)

Is anyone else craving carbs? I'm not sure if it is the DE, that time of the month, or plain stress. But I'm seriously feening for carbs and sweets!

Maybe it is time for me to try to do 2 tablespoons.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 27, 2010)

Up to 2 teaspoons daily and my "sleep depth" has improved. I wish the chlorella powder was this easy to take, though.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 27, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> I agree when I sleep I completely knock out.
> I am not aware of anything, It is so strange as *I have always been a very light sleeper.*
> 
> I think I am going to begin taking it around 5PM. I feel exhausted but cannot sleep.  I've been awake since 3:33am to be exact
> ...


 


 Me too, I missed my afternoon dose today because I was out. I think it's too late for me to take it now.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, D.E really helps the hair grow fast. I usually braid up my own hair, co-wash every few days and moisturise at night. I then take down the braids after 4 weeks and start my regime all over again.
On Saturday i was thinking my hair looked bigger and thicker, i decided to take down one braid and to my surprise it has grown so much that i now have locks!!! 
I have been taking them down with conditioner,olive oil and a bobby pin for two days now, I've decided to get sista loc's as I really loved the look of the locs 
Just think, My braids usually last 4 weeks- They've only been in for two weeks and locked up?? I guess my hair is growing twice as fast!


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been lurking on this thread for 2 weeks now, and placed an order with http://www.earthworkshealth.com. Been taking it for about 4 days now, and I have already noticed a "glow" in my skin and my BM's are more frequent. My focus is sharp, and my eyes have better clarity.

I have been (and still am) doing A LOT of research on DE, and came across a link that I wanted to share.

http://freshwaterorganics.com/detox1.html

Thank you ladies for starting this post and encouraging natural, healthy living!


----------



## nc cutie (Mar 29, 2010)

Miss Monae said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for 2 weeks now, and placed an order with http://www.earthworkshealth.com. Been taking it for about 4 days now, and I have already noticed a "glow" in my skin and my BM's are more frequent. My focus is sharp, and my eyes have better clarity.
> 
> I have been (and still am) doing A LOT of research on DE, and came across a link that I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


 
Wow You are doing this and the other pill! Let me know how it works. I might jump on this bandwagon.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 29, 2010)

I started back last week, mixing a teaspoon in a protein drink for breakfast.  I took the weeken off from taking and started back today.  So far, so good, but no BM today.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 30, 2010)

nc cutie said:


> Wow You are doing this and the other pill! Let me know how it works. I might jump on this bandwagon.


 
I am...However, I am only taking a teaspoon. Also, I do not want to become dependent on the pills because it contains Senna and they do not list how much is in each capsule. If I was to stop cold turkey, who knows what will happen. I am already half way through my bottle and I am contiplating stopping after that and just continue taking DE. It's more natural and less abrasive on the system, IMO.

I still think the pills (Zi Xiu Tang) are great for those looking to lose weight quickly and not use harmful toxins, but it is not something to take ongoing to promote a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blaque*Angel said:


> Well, D.E really helps the hair grow fast. I usually braid up my own hair, co-wash every few days and moisturise at night. I then take down the braids after 4 weeks and start my regime all over again.
> On Saturday i was thinking my hair looked bigger and thicker, i decided to take down one braid and to my surprise it has grown so much that i now have locks!!!
> I have been taking them down with conditioner,olive oil and a bobby pin for two days now, I've decided to get sista loc's as I really loved the look of the locs
> Just think, My braids usually last 4 weeks- They've only been in for two weeks and locked up?? I guess my hair is growing twice as fast!



That is great BA!!!! 

I am sooooooo glad that you posted this...I was hoping that I was not the only one noticing the hair growth!!! I knew it was not all in my head as I am mad that I am going to have all of this crazy new growth for Easter weekend - not relaxing until for another 2-3 weeks....torture - but in a good way...

I am still losing the inches - the weight is still coming off but I would love for it be faster...(who wouldn't, right) - skin is doing fine...


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 1, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> That is great BA!!!!
> 
> I am sooooooo glad that you posted this...I was hoping that I was not the only one noticing the hair growth!!! I knew it was not all in my head as I am mad that I am going to have all of this crazy new growth for Easter weekend - not relaxing until for another 2-3 weeks....torture - but in a good way...
> 
> I am still losing the inches - the weight is still coming off but I would love for it be faster...(who wouldn't, right) - skin is doing fine...


 

I've noticed a little "more" growth as well. I have to contribute it to DE, because that's about all that I've been doing.. except using shea and evco whipped or my KCCC..

I'll let you judge:

My siggy is my BC pic an this is my hair after I cowashed it about 2 days ago...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't get it! I'm breaking out again!! I thought I was finished detoxing. I know I missed a few days taking the DE and then I upped my dose to 2 tablespoons but that is no reason for me to be breaking out _*again.*_ 

I love DE but HATE the detox. Is (or has) anyone else gone back into detox after missing a few days or upping your dose (or both)?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

Lisa said:


> I don't get it! I'm breaking out again!! I thought I was finished detoxing. I know I missed a few days taking the DE and then I upped my dose to 2 tablespoons but that is no reason for me to be breaking out _*again.*_
> 
> I love DE but HATE the detox. Is (or has) anyone else gone back into detox after missing a few days or upping your dose (or both)?


 



Since I upped my dose to 2 tablespoons. a day I did have a few breakouts, but they seem to have disappeared as fast as they came. They were gone in about three days and I haven't broke out since.


----------



## Honi (Apr 2, 2010)

Nails growing long and strong   I figure if my nails are growing my hair must be too. It's getting really thick up there for me being 2 months post.  I have 3 - 4 months to go before my next touch-up.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 2, 2010)

Why oh why didn't I drink more water yesterday... Since I started taking DE, I've been carrying around a water bottle and sipping on it all day. It keeps me hydrated and I can tell a difference in my skin. For some reason I had almost no water yesterday and I was soooo constipated this morning. Sorry if that's TMI. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lisa said:


> I don't get it! I'm breaking out again!! I thought I was finished detoxing. I know I missed a few days taking the DE and then I upped my dose to 2 tablespoons but that is no reason for me to be breaking out _*again.*_
> 
> I love DE but HATE the detox. Is (or has) anyone else gone back into detox after missing a few days or upping your dose (or both)?





flowinlocks said:


> Since I upped my dose to 2 tablespoons. a day I did have a few breakouts, but they seem to have disappeared as fast as they came. They were gone in about three days and I haven't broke out since.




Yeah..I noticed this too...I was attributing it to my water intake (lack of it) - but I did increase to twice a day....I have very oily skin and it has been flaking in certain areas on my face like crazy....

Maybe the body has to get use to the increase or something...other than that - everything is cool...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 2, 2010)

The constipation has ended for me, even on the days I slack with the water. I have also noticed the decrease in appetite kicking in.


----------



## curlicarib (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been on DE for about 6 weeks now. Skin looking good, eyes clear, appetite, greatly reduced - so what's the problem?  My BMs, while regular, where nothing to write home about. Well, for the past 2 weeks, I've upped my water intake (I'm an avid tea drinker, so I switched to pure water) and added fiber (heaping tblsp psyllium) at night. Well, that made all the difference! Sorry for the TMI, but I have to mention - the amount of mucus l've been passing is noteworthy, and slightly alarming. Makes me wonder just how much of it is in my system? It's been going on for a little over a week now and I'm really glad it's coming out but when will it end?

Anyway, thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Public service announcement:

Please be careful where you store your DE. I have a small 1lb. bag and a larger 4 pound bag. I started on the smaller bag, and since I use it every day I was just leaving it out on my counter.

Well after a few weeks the bag would no longer easily close and I was afraid it would get knocked over. I have been half closing it and folding it over and sitting it on my dryer in the laundry room out of the way.

I have been taking it mixed with juice or in a smoothie. The other day I took  some with water and  it tasted *just* like fabric softener. I had the sheets sitting by the bag without even thinking about it. The first time I tried it with water it didn't have a taste at all.

I have the larger unopened bag in my pantry. Now I'm thinking about storing options when I open it. I think this stuff draws and pulls odors from the things around it.

I have super large plastic jar left over from my whey protein. I think I will transfer it here when I open it, although I really wish I could find a larger glass container.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 5, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Public service announcement:
> 
> Please be careful where you store your DE. I have a small 1lb. bag and a larger 4 pound bag. I started on the smaller bag, and since I use it every day I have was just leaving it out on my counter.
> 
> ...



Wow - tasting like Fabric Softerner...that is some really absorbent stuff!!! 

That is what I have done...I have put mine in a canister with a measuring spoon...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks FL for the heads up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 5, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Wow - tasting like Fabric Softerner...that is some really absorbent stuff!!!
> 
> That is what I have done...I have put mine in a canister with a measuring spoon...


 



That's a great idea.


----------



## Honi (Apr 5, 2010)

Getting at least one BM a day which is more than what I had prior to taking it.  I'm going to increase it to 2 tbls and see what happens.

Did I mention my nails were growing?  I can hardly text on my Blackberry. So many typos!

My DD saw my nails and I told her what I was doing.  She now reminds me to make some so we can eat it together  (I put mine in a little applesauce).  I think she likes the chalky taste of it. She's a nail biter so it probably won't make a difference.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 5, 2010)

Miss Monae said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for 2 weeks now, and placed an order with http://www.earthworkshealth.com. Been taking it for about 4 days now, and I have already noticed a "glow" in my skin and my BM's are more frequent. My focus is sharp, and my eyes have better clarity.
> 
> I have been (and still am) doing A LOT of research on DE, and came across a link that I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful, wonderful link. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## likeacharm (Apr 6, 2010)

I just started on this Monday. Hopefully I will have the same results you ladies have had.


----------



## tricie (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, ladies,

Just wanted to chime in; I have been taking DE for about a month or so, and my energy level is through the roof!  When I first started taking it, I almost couldn't sleep at night, but thankfully, that wore off.  I don't know if it has caused any weight loss, but my skin looks great.  

I purchased mine from Amazon, and got the 1 lb. bag from Alternative Health & Herbs: http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Diatomac...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1270588038&sr=1-1

HTH!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 7, 2010)

TMI Question:
Has anyone applied DE masks to areas of the body other than the face?  I swear it's drawing a lot stuff out of my skin. I've applied it to my chest, back and shoulders. Then I soak in very warm to hot water for about 10 mins. If I scratch I can see the gunk under my nails. The amount I see is kinda of shocking as I use exfoliating gloves daily. 

Can somebody else try it and tell me if I'm buggin'?


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 7, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> TMI Question:
> Has anyone applied DE masks to areas of the body other than the face? I swear it's drawing a lot stuff out of my skin. I've applied it to my chest, back and shoulders. Then I soak in very warm to hot water for about 10 mins. If I scratch I can see the gunk under my nails. The amount I see is kinda of shocking as I use exfoliating gloves daily.
> 
> Can somebody else try it and tell me if I'm buggin'?


 
I have not tried but I am looking into trying soon.  I wonder what it would do for acne?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> TMI Question:
> Has anyone applied DE masks to areas of the body other than the face? I swear it's drawing a lot stuff out of my skin. I've applied it to my chest, back and shoulders. Then I soak in very warm to hot water for about 10 mins. If I scratch I can see the gunk under my nails. The amount I see is kinda of shocking as I use exfoliating gloves daily.
> 
> Can somebody else try it and tell me if I'm buggin'?


 





Never tried it, what kind of gunk? How does your skin feel afterwards?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 7, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> I have not tried but I am looking into trying soon. I wonder what it would do for acne?


 

It will dry out your acne.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Never tried it, what kind of gunk? How does your skin feel afterwards?


 

I'm thinking it' a mix of sebum and dead skin.  This throws me for a loop cause I always bathe with two cleansers also; a bar of soap followed by a liquid wash. Maybe this stuff is deep cleaning the pores? I'ono... I've been taking detox baths since starting DE. That may also be helping my skin to "purge". 

My skin feel fine afterwards. Since using DE I rarely use lotion and my skin seems to be much smoother. I wish my face would act the same.


----------



## Clem98tig (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone added this to their bodywash?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> I'm thinking it' a mix of sebum and dead skin. This throws me for a loop cause I always bathe with two cleansers also; a bar of soap followed by a liquid wash. Maybe this stuff is deep cleaning the pores? I'ono... *I've been taking detox baths* since starting DE. That may also be helping my skin to "purge".
> 
> My skin feel fine afterwards. Since using DE I rarely use lotion and my skin seems to be much smoother. I wish my face would act the same.


 



I love a nice long soak. What are you using in your bath?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 7, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Public service announcement:
> 
> Please be careful where you store your DE. I have a small 1lb. bag and a larger 4 pound bag. I started on the smaller bag, and since I use it every day I was just leaving it out on my counter.
> 
> ...


 




Update: I found a nice large glass jar with a lid at Meijer. It looks like it will hold at least 4lbs. and it was only 5.99.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Update: I found a nice large glass jar with a lid at Meijer. It looks like it will hold at least 4lbs. and it was only 5.99.



I bought 3 containers at the Container Store. One is small and has a spout on it. I use that one for brushing my teeth and washing my face. Its the easiest way I've found to put DE on the toothbrush or add to my cleanser without making a mess. 

The other one is a large container that holds the bulk of it for storage. The third one is hard to describe but it has a curved lid that makes for easier pouring. I'll try to take pictures later and post online.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 8, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> TMI Question:
> Has anyone applied DE masks to areas of the body other than the face?  I swear it's drawing a lot stuff out of my skin. I've applied it to my chest, back and shoulders. Then I soak in very warm to hot water for about 10 mins. If I scratch I can see the gunk under my nails. The amount I see is kinda of shocking as I use exfoliating gloves daily.
> 
> Can somebody else try it and tell me if I'm buggin'?



This sounds like something I need to try. I'm in a wedding this fall and need my back to be clear by then. 

How are you applying it to your back? Is it only going to places you can reach with your hands or are you using something to get it all over? Is this just DE and water in your mask or are you adding it to a cleanser or another product?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 8, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I love a nice long soak. What are you using in your bath?


 
I've been alternating between;
-1 cup epsom salt, 2 cups baking soda
-2 cups apple cider vinegar

I will be trying ginger soon.



Black Ambrosia said:


> This sounds like something I need to try. I'm in a wedding this fall and need my back to be clear by then.
> 
> How are you applying it to your back? Is it only going to places you can reach with your hands or are you using something to get it all over? Is this just DE and water in your mask or are you adding it to a cleanser or another product?


 
I apply it with my hands. My mix is DE and plain water. I keep a batch mixed in a glass jar with a glass lid.


----------



## curali (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know when it happened as I've been taking DE for 2 months but my chocolate

cravings are gone(kinda sad 'cause I love it)  and I truly have no desire for it.

I was the kind of person who could eat chocolate brownies, chocolate morsels, etc and feel so good but since I've started the DE I have not had any cravings or desire for it.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 11, 2010)

curali said:


> I don't know when it happened as I've been taking DE for 2 months but my chocolate
> 
> cravings are gone(kinda sad 'cause I love it) and I truly have no desire for it.
> 
> I was the kind of person who could eat chocolate brownies, chocolate morsels, etc and feel so good but since I've started the DE I have not had any cravings or desire for it.


 
 I've noticed the same thing!


----------



## quest1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got my shipment yesterday (10lbs) and my DH scrubbed my entire body with my mixture (DE,honeyquat,aloe vera). I let it dry for approx 20 min. Then I soaked in a hot tub of water and finished with an oil washing (using my Chinese nylon exfoliating cloth). My skin feels devine. 

Thank god I bought 10 lbs, LOL.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just checkin in...

I just bought the 6lb bag on Ebay...I still have some left in my 1lb bag this has lasted  from mid February...
My skin is glowing...I haven't skin this smooth since high school...
I have lost 25 lbs since starting
It has given my hair a great growth spurt (I hope its consistent) to the point now even my co-workers are noticing...(10 weeks post - relaxing this weekend Thank GOD!!) 

I may try it as a scrub for my body...it just seems like that will be too much work...I haven't used it on my face in a few weeks - may do it this weekend if I remember...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't taken my DE in over 3 weeks I think. I need to start taking it again because it was helping me with weight loss.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin in...
> 
> I just bought the 6lb bag on Ebay...I still have some left in my 1lb bag this has lasted from mid February...
> My skin is glowing...I haven't skin this smooth since high school...
> ...


 

 That's great! How much are you taking?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> That's great! How much are you taking?



1 tbsp in the morning and 1 at night


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 14, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> 1 tbsp in the morning and 1 at night


 



Thanks, that's how much I'm taking.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 15, 2010)

curali said:


> I don't know when it happened as I've been taking DE for 2 months but my chocolate
> 
> cravings are gone(kinda sad 'cause I love it) and I truly have no desire for it.
> 
> I was the kind of person who could eat chocolate brownies, chocolate morsels, etc and feel so good but since I've started the DE I have not had any cravings or desire for it.


 

wow, i thought i was the only one. i used to have a massive sweet tooth. but sometimes cannot even stomach fruits as they taste too sweet!! really happy about this, not jumped on the scale yet- but i lost 15 lbs in Jan and everyone recently is telling me i have lost weight again!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! I haven't taken DE since I broke out (over a month ago). I need to be more consistent.


----------



## Averoigne (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm having wonderful results with DE.  I add it to my breakfast smoothies.  My appetite is in check, the last few stubborn pounds are melting away and I am feeling healthier overall.


----------



## Clem98tig (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm loving this stuff.  I'm finally regular!  I take 1 tsp in the morning with my morning tea and 1 tsp at night.

Its also gotten rid of the ants around my sidewalk!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2010)

Clem98tig said:


> Its also gotten rid of the ants around my sidewalk!



I've put it on my deck hoping to get rid of the spiders but my allergies are killing me so I haven't been out to see if it worked...LOL.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 19, 2010)

These are the containers I picked up at the Container Store. The one on the left is for storing the bulk of the DE (I bought a 5 lb bag). It was $2.49. The one in the middle is for pouring. The top slides back and forth and it pours without making a mess. It was $6.99. I use the small one for brushing my teeth or adding to my cleansers. I take the spout tip off and can squirt out just enough for my tooth brush or add some to my palm and mix with cleanser. 

These keep me from making a mess. Before I was pouring it out of the plastic bag it came in and I always ended up with too much or too little, especially if I was using it for my skin instead of adding it to my water bottle. The links to each one are below the pic. 






Rectangular Container
Slide & Pour Dispenser
Basic Spout Bottle


----------



## curali (Apr 19, 2010)

I use it to brush my teeth, too, along with Baking Soda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> These are the containers I picked up at the Container Store. The one on the left is for storing the bulk of the DE (I bought a 5 lb bag). It was $2.49. The one in the middle is for pouring. The top slides back and forth and it pours without making a mess. It was $6.99. I use the small one for brushing my teeth or adding to my cleansers. I take the spout tip off and can squirt out just enough for my tooth brush or add some to my palm and mix with cleanser.
> 
> These keep me from making a mess. Before I was pouring it out of the plastic bag it came in and I always ended up with too much or too little, especially if I was using it for my skin instead of adding it to my water bottle. The links to each one are below the pic.
> 
> ...


 



Thanks! I have the bulk of mine in a glass jar, but I will def. check these out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

How are you guys liking it as a toothpaste?


----------



## curali (Apr 19, 2010)

Blaque Angel,

That's really great progress!

I can see my abs getting firmer and firmer; now, I do work out but I know the DE is helping  and my skin is glowing.

This stuff, along with Chlorella, Lots of water, work outs and being a plant-based consumer is really working for me.


----------



## Makenzie (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been taking Diatomaceous for about 3 weeks.  A little energy spurt, no huge weightloss, increased bm's - but that's due to the Zi Xiu Tang Beauty Face & Figure Capsules I take in the morning.  Also, no passing of worms/parasites.

I add a tablespoon Diatomaceous to 32 oz water and drink it throughout the day.

What I have noticed is that my skin is amazing.  I have always had dark eyes where concealer was needed.  Today I have on no makeup! No foundation, powder, tint, nothing.  My eyes are almost the same color as my skin.  My skin has a glow to it.  A fairly even skin tone, minus the freckles, tiny moles and a couple old scars from childhood.  My skin is also soft.  Almost like I have a thin layer of silky powder on it.

I also noticed my sugar cravings are different.  I crave naturally sweet things instead of candy.  The candy cravings are still there, but not as strong.  It's easier to make healthier choices.  I'm sure some of this is due to the Zi Xiu Tang Beauty Face & Figure Capsules.  I started that a week later.  The jury is still out on that though.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, am I the only one with this problem. I have been taking two big tablespoons a day for the last month. I decided today that maybe my fatigue is due to the DE. I am sleepy ALL THE TIME. From the time I wake up until the time I go to sleep I am sleepy. I am going to stop taking it a few days and see if I feel any better.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> OK, am I the only one with this problem. I have been taking two big tablespoons a day for the last month. I decided today that maybe my fatigue is due to the DE. I am sleepy ALL THE TIME. From the time I wake up until the time I go to sleep I am sleepy. I am going to stop taking it a few days and see if I feel any better.


 


I wish I had this problem. I can't take it past 6pm or I'm up till 5am. I take the same amount. However I haven't the past three days I have been taking  Zi Xiu Tang and I didn't want the DE it remove my dose.

Could it be it's removing too many nutrients? Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Misshairdiva (Apr 22, 2010)

I have no clue. It got so bad that today I went to the doc and requested a test of my blood be done. I dont want to stop taking it because my hair is growing longer and softer and my nails is growing good too. But, I dont like this tired feeling...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> I have no clue. It got so bad that today I went to the doc and requested a test of my blood be done. I dont want to stop taking it because my hair is growing longer and softer and my nails is growing good too. But, I dont like this tired feeling...


 



I don't blame you, I hope you get to bottom of this. Keep us posted. Congrats on the hair growth.


----------



## CoCoRica (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How are you guys liking it as a toothpaste?




I use DE most mornings to brush my teeth. I get a lot of compliments on my teeth/smile.

It definitely gives me a clean feeling without feeling to abrasive. I still like to follow behind with toothpaste, but when that runs out I will begin using tooth soap. Just to leave a clean minty-fresh feeling behind...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I have been taking Diatomaceous for about 3 weeks. A little energy spurt, no huge weightloss, increased bm's - but that's due to the Zi Xiu Tang Beauty Face & Figure Capsules I take in the morning. Also, no passing of worms/parasites.
> 
> I add a tablespoon Diatomaceous to 32 oz water and drink it throughout the day.
> 
> ...


 



You aren't afraid of the DE absorbing your dose of Zi Xiu Tang?


----------



## Makenzie (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You aren't afraid of the DE absorbing your dose of Zi Xiu Tang?



I missed that lil tidbit of info.  Maybe that's why I'm not impressed with Zi Xiu Tang, because I've been drinking DE water.  I'm going to stop the DE water while I finish this bottle.


----------



## apinkdiva (Apr 23, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin in...
> 
> *I just bought the 6lb bag on Ebay...*I still have some left in my 1lb bag this has lasted from mid February...
> My skin is glowing...I haven't skin this smooth since high school...
> ...


 
Who did you purchase from on Ebay? I am interested in buying this for my mom, thanks.


----------



## apinkdiva (Apr 23, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> You aren't afraid of the DE absorbing your dose of Zi Xiu Tang?


 
But didn't someone post earlier in thread that you can take vitamin supplements with DE wouldn't that technically be the same thing? Just wondering.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I missed that lil tidbit of info. Maybe that's why I'm not impressed with Zi Xiu Tang, because I've been drinking DE water. I'm going to stop the DE water while I finish this bottle.


 


apinkdiva said:


> But didn't someone post earlier in thread that you can take vitamin supplements with DE *wouldn't that technically be the same thing? Just wondering.*





 Yes it would, However I'm still inclined to believe DE is still absorbing/flushing out at least some of my supplements.  That's why I opted to take a break so I could get the full effect from the Zi Xiu Tang.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Apr 23, 2010)

I figured it out!!! DE makes me sleepy so I didn't take it this morning but I did take it last night and I feel like I am back to normal so I am just going to take it at night instead of in the morning and at night.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> I figured it out!!! *DE makes me sleepy* so I didn't take it this morning but I did take it last night and I feel like I am back to normal so I am just going to take it at night instead of in the morning and at night.



I so agree! I could stay up all night working (and I have). I then work all day and not go to sleep until the following night. I can't do this taking DE. Actually I can't stay up past 1100-11:30 taking DE. I was going to watch Nightline the other night . I got in bed a little before 11:30 and I got comfortable thinking I was going to laugh at the everyone talking about why successful black women can't find men. Well....I laid down and the next thing I knew it was 5:30 in the morning . I work-up crazy...I didn't know who I was or where I was or what was happening . I had to think long and hard about what just happened!

The same thing happened last night. All of a sudden I was exhausted!! I went to bed and the next thing I knew it was the next day ~4:00 in the morning.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I have been taking Diatomaceous for about 3 weeks.  A little energy spurt, no huge weightloss,* increased bm's* - but that's due to the Zi Xiu Tang Beauty Face & Figure Capsules I take in the morning.
> 
> What I have noticed is that *my skin is amazing.*  I have always had dark eyes where concealer was needed.  Today I have on no makeup! No foundation, powder, tint, nothing.  My eyes are almost the same color as my skin.  My skin has a glow to it.  A fairly even skin tone, minus the freckles, tiny moles and a couple old scars from childhood.  My skin is also soft.  Almost like I have a thin layer of silky powder on it.
> 
> I also noticed my sugar cravings are different. * I crave naturally sweet things instead of candy. * The candy cravings are still there, but not as strong.  It's easier to make healthier choices.  I'm sure some of this is due to the Zi Xiu Tang Beauty Face & Figure Capsules.  I started that a week later.  The jury is still out on that though.





Misshairdiva said:


> OK, am I the only one with this problem. I have been taking two big tablespoons a day for the last month. I decided today that maybe *my fatigue is due to the DE. I am sleepy ALL THE TIME.* From the time I wake up until the time I go to sleep I am sleepy. I am going to stop taking it a few days and see if I feel any better.



Well this is my two cents. I'm having more BM's and since I'm not taking anything else it has to be due to the DE.

My skin is a mess. I think I'm detoxing again. I have several boils at the moment (I know TMI). I've broken out on my face and chest (I'm blaming my allergies for this...I itch all over).

I'm PMS's so my sugar craving are off the chart. I'm about to finish a 10 oz box of Milk Duds!!

I'm not really tired and I've  been taking Sudafed (the real stuff) every day and a Benadryl about every 4 hours for allergies (so my energy must be coming from somewhere). Actually, I couldn't go to sleep on Friday night (it was 4 in the morning) and then I slept until about 10 on Saturday, so of course, I couldn't sleep Sunday night...errrr..... You would think I would be sleep now (since it's almost midnight but no...I'm wide awake on the internet). I blame the DE!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't noticed any hair growth but my nails are Gorgeous! Has anyone else noticed nail and/or hair growth?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 27, 2010)

I had to stop taking the DE for a bit. It cleaned out my bowels—not in a good way. I will drop back to one teaspoon and stay there.


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2010)

Updates??? My nails are now breaking...I'm so inconsistent!! I can't say I've lost any weight.


----------



## CoCoRica (May 3, 2010)

I am taking a break for now. I am taking 50,000 iu of vitamin D. I dont want that to interfere with absoprtion. My D levels are very low.


----------



## belldandy (May 3, 2010)

Can you get similar results by taking a silica supplement?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 4, 2010)

Got my DE fri, started taking it sat night 1 to 2 tbls every day. haven't noticed anything yet but it's only been four days. did a face mask with it last night and my skin was very soft, still is this morning.  i'll update when i have more info. i'm about to get on the scale, hope it's moved some.


----------



## Honi (May 4, 2010)

I had to cut my nails down.  They were getting too long for me. I'm not used to having talons like that.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 6, 2010)

Still using it and things are going good....I did stop for about a week (forgot it when I went on vacation and subsequently to my Grandmother's funeral - hectic) 

Cosmetic effects still on point - hair/nail growth - blemishes diminishing, etc....I did gain some weight during the time I was not taking it but I was eating up some stuff during the week of G-mother death - so I am not blaming it on the DE - just grief...

But I am now back to business as usual...


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Still using it and things are going good....I did stop for about a week (forgot it when I went on vacation and subsequently to my Grandmother's funeral - hectic)
> 
> Cosmetic effects still on point - hair/nail growth - blemishes diminishing, etc....I did gain some weight during the time I was not taking it but I was eating up some stuff during the week of G-mother death - so I am not blaming it on the DE - just grief...
> 
> But I am now back to business as usual...


 


Sorry to hear about your G-mother  I have been off DE for about 2 weeks because i started the ZI XIU TANG, I can say I def. miss taking it. However when I'm done with them, I'll start back on the DE.


----------



## Makenzie (May 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear about your G-mother  I have been off DE for about 2 weeks because i started the ZI XIU TANG, I can say I def. miss taking it. However when I'm done with them, I'll start back on the DE.


I stopped taking ZI XIU TANG and am back on DE.  Love the energy I get from it.  Be forewarned though, ZI XIU TANG stays in your system a bit after you stop taking them.  It felt like withdrawal.  Not nice!

Everyone is commenting on how theyh ave increased BM's with DE.  Not me.  I'm a little nervous about that.  My system has always been sluggish so I was looking forward to this 'benefit' of DE.  Even looking to see any worms/parasites.  Nothing.  Nada.  I take 1 heaping tablespoon a day.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 6, 2010)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I stopped taking ZI XIU TANG and am back on DE. Love the energy I get from it. Be forewarned though, ZI XIU TANG stays in your system a bit after you stop taking them. It felt like withdrawal. Not nice!
> 
> Everyone is commenting on how theyh ave increased BM's with DE. Not me. I'm a little nervous about that. My system has always been sluggish so I was looking forward to this 'benefit' of DE. Even looking to see any worms/parasites. Nothing. Nada. I take 1 heaping tablespoon a day.


 


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 11, 2010)

anybody else have any updates?

i was reading on another site that stated using lemon juice with the DE improves the results. anybody else read or hear anything about this?


----------



## mixedchick01 (May 21, 2010)

bumping
anyone still using DE? I purchased but looking for more results before taking.


----------



## casey3035 (May 22, 2010)

I have been using this for the last 3 months mixed in my face cleanser-no monthly pimples -thats allz I know!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 22, 2010)

I stopped taking it because I'm taking ZI XIU TANG , but I def. miss it. I may have to figure out a way to take both.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 23, 2010)

I'm back on it, after a little break


----------



## frizzy (May 23, 2010)

I haven't taken any in over a week.  A good regimen for me is to take DE Mon-Fri and doing a laxative tea or psyllium husk drinks on the weekend. 

I'm inconsistent because the protein drink I have right now SUCKS!  The night before, I mix 2 scoops of protein powder in almond milk and a tsp. of DE, so in the morning all I have to do is stir and drink it before I go to work.  Well, the last 2 attempts the mixture was like pudding the next morning.  Of course I adjusted the powder the next nite but it still came out too thick.  Can you imagine trying to choke down a cold, slimy, thick jelly drink at 6 in the morning? 

If you have a sluggish system like me, I would take a 2 or 3 day break out of 7 days.  You don't want this stuff to build up in your system when you already are not eliminating regularly on your own.

I guess I will start back in the morning before my almond milk goes bad.


----------



## Avaya (May 31, 2010)

I took my first tablespoon this morning with water and lemon juice.  The back of my throat felt grainy for about 5 minutes or so.  Is this normal?


----------



## mixedchick01 (May 31, 2010)

I have been on DE for five days now and I have been reluctant to post because i was not sure that I wasn't under the "placebo" affect.

The one thing I have noticed is that I am falling asleep on my own with out sleep aids which i never used to do and I wake up at 5am feeling refreshed and ready to get out of the bed! this is big for me. I usually have to take ambien to fall asleep and I wake up groggy.

I have a very sluggish digestive system and have BM very irregularly.  In the five days i have been taking DE I have had BMs 4 times. This is also huge for me. Also noticed the BM's are really dark! (i know tmi)

It doesn't taste too bad. I will continue taking


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jun 9, 2010)

OK, so I have dug up this thread... is anyone else still taking this stuff? I figured out why I was soo sleepy, because I was taking three doses instead of the recommended one tablespoon! I still take it and I swear that this is a big contributing factor in my hair growth! 
Updates ladies....


----------



## frizzy (Jun 9, 2010)

I still haven't started back yet.


----------



## mixedchick01 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am still taking I have been taking for about 3 weeks. I am not getting regularity as every one is but it is improving. I haven't noticed any hair growth just yet but hopefully soon. I have 1/2 inch new growth but that is what i should have I last relaxed April 15. I do fall asleep very nicely after drinking. I take at night. the first couple of days I was waking up at 5am feeling so refreshed...that hasn't happened since but I am experiencing some stress. HTH


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> OK, so I have dug up this thread... is anyone else still taking this stuff? I figured out why I was soo sleepy, because I was taking three doses instead of the recommended one tablespoon! I still take it and I swear that this is a big contributing factor in my hair growth!
> Updates ladies....



What kind of growth are u getting?


----------



## Avaya (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm on week 2 of the earth.  I haven't seen anything odd in my stool (thank goodness).  I have a 9lb bag so, um, yeah, I'm going to be taking it for a while.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't measured it but the next time I go to the salon I will post a pic! It didn't seem as if my hair grew this fast before taking it.(sorry I didn't measure) It did make my dogs nails grow long very quick, but that wasn't a good thing since he HATES to get his nails clipped! lol


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 9, 2010)

Misshairdiva said:


> OK, so I have dug up this thread... is anyone else still taking this stuff? I figured out why I was soo sleepy, because I was taking three doses instead of the recommended one tablespoon! I still take it and *I swear that this is a big contributing factor in my hair growth*!
> Updates ladies....



@bolded - me too!!! 

Yes I am still taking and got half of my family on it as well...


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2010)

sqzbly1908;11195574[B said:
			
		

> ]@bolded - me too!!![/B]
> 
> Yes I am still taking and got half of my family on it as well...


 
Details, mama. Details! What kind of growth are you gettting?


Also, I hear DE gives an initial growth spurt but returns to normal shortly thereafter. Any comments on that ladies? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm gonna give it a try. I'm hearing rave reviews and I could use the skin and weight benefits. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a bp issue. I just ordered 2 1lb bags. The bp issue is more important than anything, but if is helps in all the other areas than it is BONUS! 

I think I will start off with 1/2Tp. in the morning with water on an empty stomach and at night. I will then move up to 1Tp. twice a day. What do you all think????????????


----------



## NJoy (Jun 10, 2010)

PrincessScorpion said:


> I have a bp issue. I just ordered 2 1lb bags. The bp issue is more important than anything, but if is helps in all the other areas than it is BONUS!
> 
> I think I will start off with 1/2Tp. in the morning with water on an empty stomach and at night. I will then move up to 1Tp. twice a day. What do you all think????????????



I have NO real experience BUT, I heard that mixing it in water is blyech!  And some say taking it at night keeps you up.  So, maybe move up to morning and then early evening.  I tried (a tbsp) today for the first time in OJ and it was gritty but ok.  I hear chocolate milk or cocoa is good.  Gonna try chocolate silk next.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jun 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I have NO real experience BUT, I heard that mixing it in water is blyech!  And some say taking it at night keeps you up.  So, maybe move up to morning and then early evening.  I tried (a tbsp) today for the first time in OJ and it was gritty but ok.  I hear chocolate milk or cocoa is good.  Gonna try chocolate silk next.



I think second time I will take it will before I go to the gym in the evening.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought some of this. How much do ppl recommend to start off with? I took a 1/2 teaspoon tonight. I wanted to make sure I didn't have any kind of bad reaction. I haven't. I got mine from an ebay vendor others recommended in this thread, it is food grade.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I have NO real experience BUT, I heard that mixing it in water is blyech!  And some say taking it at night keeps you up. So, maybe move up to morning and then early evening. I tried (a tbsp) today for the first time in OJ and it was gritty but ok. I hear chocolate milk or cocoa is good. Gonna try chocolate silk next.


 

I've mixed it with water, Still didn't have any flavor. It was basically like drinking chalk. Also make sure you store it correctly. I now have it in a large glass jar.





Bosinse said:


> I bought some of this. How much do ppl recommend to start off with? I took a 1/2 teaspoon tonight. I wanted to make sure I didn't have any kind of bad reaction. I haven't. I got mine from an ebay vendor others recommended in this thread, it is food grade.


 


I would start off with at least a teaspoon once a day for the first week then move up to a tablespoon.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 24, 2010)

Yesterday I started back on the DE. I forgot much I loved the energy it gives me.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 27, 2010)

Bumping. 

Why in the heck did my nails seem to grow overnight, and are super shiny and hard?

See, this is why I keep coming back to DE 

I began taking DE yesterday after a 2 week hiatus. I won't do it too often because I get massive headaches - which means I'm starting a detox all over again


----------



## CoCoRica (Jun 28, 2010)

I have 3 more weeks left!!!! Cant wait to get back on the bandwagon. I had decided to stop. I had to get my vitamin D levels back up. It was WAY LOW. Glad to see everyone keeping this thread alive and reaping the benefits of DE!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't taken it in a while. Figured I better start back. I don't remember if it kept me awake or sleepy. Will see what happens tonight. I hope it doesn't keep me awake. I get up at 5am, so that would really suck.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 4, 2010)

Doing the bump, while SUBSCRIBING!

I've been reading this thread (off/on) since 11am today. This was such a great read. Just finished reading the entire thing. I also read maybe 50 pages (out of 129) on LHC about DE too. 

I planned on doing a cleanse/detox in August anyway, so I think this will be right on time!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Well ladies, I am convinced. I've been following this thread and decided to buy the DE last night. I was taking the MSM which seems to have similar results, the taste was a little off, but I got used to it. I ran out a while ago but never bought more.  I'm gonna give this DE a try for overall health, joints, hair, etc. I guess I'll stick to the 1 tbs/ day dose mixed in something I can drink all day. Thank you ladies for all the wonderful info on this product. I could have used this for my ant problem about a month ago had I known about it. Well, at least now I know.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 8, 2010)

How are y'all doing on D.E?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm back on DE *consistently* again. My nails are strong and my keratosis pilaris is starting to clear up again. I've had a couple of random bumps but nothing in comparison to when I first tried DE. I don't know why I'm so lazy with it at times. I add 2 tablespoons to a glass of OJ or a soy protein shake at least once a day. (I crave it DE!)  No more occasional problems with elimination since adding coconut oil to my diet along with drinking more water.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was getting a bit lazy myself about taking it, but when I read this thread it motivates me again. Will start again tonight.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 8, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> *I'm back on DE *consistently* again. My nails are strong and my keratosis pilaris is starting to clear up again. I've had a couple of random bumps but nothing in comparison to when I first tried DE*. I don't know why I'm so lazy with it at times. I add 2 tablespoons to a glass of OJ or a soy protein shake at least once a day. (I crave it DE!)  *No more occasional problems with elimination* since adding coconut oil to my diet along with drinking more water.




 Same here.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, so from what I've read, you all are taking varying measurements. Should I start off with 1/2tsp-1tsp...I plan to work up to 1TBS. I don't plan on any higher than 2TBS (which I think would take a long time to reach)

Also, is anyone doing an on/off approach to DE? Like, 2 months on, 1 month off?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok, so from what I've read, you all are taking varying measurements. Should I start off with 1/2tsp-1tsp...I plan to work up to 1TBS. I don't plan on any higher than 2TBS (which I think would take a long time to reach)
> 
> Also, is anyone doing an on/off approach to DE? Like, 2 months on, 1 month off?


 

I would suggest starting with a teaspoon and working your way up. 

I took more that because I liked the chalky consistency in my juice. However that caused me to detox faster.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I've been stopping and starting DE because of traveling and then just having a hard time getting back on track with everything, including taking my vites. Other than that I've been fairly consistent and feel like I've found my groove. I take a tbsp in my morning breakfast drink and then again in the evening in a cup of chai tea. 

My mom stopped by today and asked what I'm doing to my skin. She said it looks so much brighter and clear. Um, I haven't been doing anything new except DE. I still didn't see what she was seeing but my dad's in agreement. Maybe I'm just used to seeing my own face. In any case, I'll take it!




Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok, so from what I've read, you all are taking varying measurements. Should I start off with 1/2tsp-1tsp...I plan to work up to 1TBS. I don't plan on any higher than 2TBS (which I think would take a long time to reach)
> 
> Also, is anyone doing an on/off approach to DE? Like, 2 months on, 1 month off?


 
I started off taking a heaping tbsp 2x a day. I dunno. I just jump into things with both feet. But, I've had no problems.  I think I may do the off and on thing, like 2 months on and 1 month off. They say that growth spurt comes within the first few weeks of starting DE. I'm curious to know if you can duplicate it by stopping and starting. And since I didn't get any detox breakouts, I'm willing to try it. Who knows.


----------



## crr0121 (Jul 13, 2010)

OMG!!! This stuff is AMAZING. I've read this thread awhile ago when I was preggo and just reread it ALL again last week. I ordered some DE and started taking it on Sat. I don't stick 2 things long so I wanted 2 detox kinda quick in case I got tired of it in like a week. 
Sat morning I started with a heaping tbsp, then Sun I took a tsp in am and tbsp in afternoon after work. Mon I took a tsp in am in my protein shake, and started drinking DE water (as some ladies have suggested), and then a heaping tbsp in the afternoon. My head hurt pretty bad the first couple days but I knew that would happen w/ a fast detox. The point of all this is....

Last nite (Mon nite) I went to the bathroom (TMI WARNING) a few times and didn't notice anything special till one time. The last time, I flushed and looked and saw 2 tapeworms (prob just one cut up) each about 2-3 inches and some mucus. This scared me and freaked me out at first but it's good 2 know its coming out. I didn't even really think I had anything like tapeworms, just maybe some parasites that wouldn't even be visible. I didn't even think it would work this quick. I'm so excited and def won't forget even one dose w/ results like this. I love knowing that I''m ridding my body of such horrible things and am on my way to being healthy. I just cant believe this was really in me. Idk if it's cuz I have A LOT of bad things in me or this stuff is really just that good. But I'm VERY pleased 2 have results in just 3 DAYS!!This stuff is Amazing! I will continue w/ at LEAST one tbsp a day along WITH 16 oz of DE water each day. Other than the headaches, no other side effects at all so I don't think I'm overdoing it. But it's hard 4 me 2 stick 2 stuff like supplements and vitamins when I don't see instant results (which i know is not realistic but...)so the fact that I've already seen results with this keeps me motivated 2 keep using it since I know it's working.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 13, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> OMG!!! This stuff is AMAZING. I've read this thread awhile ago when I was preggo and just reread it ALL again last week. I ordered some DE and started taking it on Sat. I don't stick 2 things long so I wanted 2 detox kinda quick in case I got tired of it in like a week.
> Sat morning I started with a heaping tbsp, then Sun I took a tsp in am and tbsp in afternoon after work. Mon I took a tsp in am in my protein shake, and started drinking DE water (as some ladies have suggested), and then a heaping tbsp in the afternoon. My head hurt pretty bad the first couple days but I knew that would happen w/ a fast detox. The point of all this is....
> 
> Last nite (Mon nite) I went to the bathroom (TMI WARNING) a few times and didn't notice anything special till one time. The last time, I flushed and looked and saw 2 tapeworms (prob just one cut up) each about 2-3 inches and some mucus. This scared me and freaked me out at first but it's good 2 know its coming out. I didn't even really think I had anything like tapeworms, just maybe some parasites that wouldn't even be visible. I didn't even think it would work this quick. I'm so excited and def won't forget even one dose w/ results like this. I love knowing that I''m ridding my body of such horrible things and am on my way to being healthy. I just cant believe this was really in me. Idk if it's cuz I have A LOT of bad things in me or this stuff is really just that good. But I'm VERY pleased 2 have results in just 3 DAYS!!This stuff is Amazing! I will continue w/ at LEAST one tbsp a day along WITH 16 oz of DE water each day. Other than the headaches, no other side effects at all so I don't think I'm overdoing it. But it's hard 4 me 2 stick 2 stuff like supplements and vitamins when I don't see instant results (which i know is not realistic but...)so the fact that I've already seen results with this keeps me motivated 2 keep using it since I know it's working.


 
What the?!  Girl, that WAS T.M. freakin I. Glad to hear it's working for you tho.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 13, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> OMG!!! This stuff is AMAZING. I've read this thread awhile ago when I was preggo and just reread it ALL again last week. I ordered some DE and started taking it on Sat. I don't stick 2 things long so I wanted 2 detox kinda quick in case I got tired of it in like a week.
> Sat morning I started with a heaping tbsp, then Sun I took a tsp in am and tbsp in afternoon after work. Mon I took a tsp in am in my protein shake, and started drinking DE water (as some ladies have suggested), and then a heaping tbsp in the afternoon. My head hurt pretty bad the first couple days but I knew that would happen w/ a fast detox. The point of all this is....
> 
> Last nite (Mon nite) I went to the bathroom (TMI WARNING) a few times and didn't notice anything special till one time. The last time, I flushed and looked and saw 2 tapeworms (prob just one cut up) each about 2-3 inches and some mucus. This scared me and freaked me out at first but it's good 2 know its coming out. I didn't even really think I had anything like tapeworms, just maybe some parasites that wouldn't even be visible. I didn't even think it would work this quick. I'm so excited and def won't forget even one dose w/ results like this. I love knowing that I''m ridding my body of such horrible things and am on my way to being healthy. I just cant believe this was really in me. Idk if it's cuz I have A LOT of bad things in me or this stuff is really just that good. But I'm VERY pleased 2 have results in just 3 DAYS!!This stuff is Amazing! I will continue w/ at LEAST one tbsp a day along WITH 16 oz of DE water each day. Other than the headaches, no other side effects at all so I don't think I'm overdoing it. But it's hard 4 me 2 stick 2 stuff like supplements and vitamins when I don't see instant results (which i know is not realistic but...)so the fact that I've already seen results with this keeps me motivated 2 keep using it since I know it's working.


Thank you for sharing. I like hearing about things like this. That's one of the main reasons I want to try DE for the detox and cleansing effects. Hair growth or potential from it is not my #1 priority. 

On LHC, alot of them are saying they are on DE for life. I need to just go ahead and buy it. I wanna see creepy stuff come out too.  lol


----------



## crr0121 (Jul 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the?!  Girl, that WAS T.M. freakin I. Glad to hear it's working for you tho.



LOL!! Hey, I tried 2 warn u. But I just wanted 2 let ppl know what really goes on. Some ppl just say "some gross stuff came out" but I always wondered specifically what and if it was anything significant. So i didn't wanna hold my tongue. There are roundworms, tapeworms, pinworms, and many others and I just wanted 2 be clear about the type and let ppl know there are REAL results with this stuff. I love the health benefits already and I'm def hoping 4 some hair and nail benefits 2, but I'm willing 2 wait 4 those.


----------



## missmenia (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay so Im officially lost! What are ppl using DE for? I mean besides detoxing your body? I am on zxt can these two be combined?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 16, 2010)

missmenia said:


> Okay so Im officially lost! What are ppl using DE for? I mean besides detoxing your body? I am on zxt can these two be combined?


 

Benefits of DE:
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jul 16, 2010)

I am still on DE. I now only take one tablespoon at night. I was taking it two to three times a day and I was getting sooo sleepy!! I take it with almond milk with chocolate syrup mixed in and you can't even taste the DE! I think so far that my nails as well as my hair has gotten longer since I have been taken it.


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your DE update.  I think i've been on it for about a week now. i was just doing the 1tbs in a jug of water each day. I experienced the headaches on day 2 and 3 and then a dull stomach ache for a few days. Haven't seen any tapeworms , but my stomach stopped aching today after I gave it a brief massage. I will do the 1tbs in a drink and then sip on the other 1 tbs in a jug of water during the day and see where this goes. I just feel like I'm retaining water.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jul 16, 2010)

Started back taking for 2 days now. I forgot how well I sleep when I am taking this. I take 1 TBS in milk at night.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought alot last year. I put it in the litter box and the trash to prevent insect infestation. It works good for that, I just took a tablespoon of it now and will report back in a few days.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 17, 2010)

I slept really good last night. I also had a very vivid, weird dream. I will be taking a tablespoon in the morning and at night to see how it goes.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh for the constipation, chia seeds helps with constipation. I have never had problems with constipation because I have always eaten high fiber foods, I eat a bowl of oat bran for breakfast 6 days per week. I add 2 tablespoons to my oat bran and that results in an almost instant BM.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 17, 2010)

I now have a headache. I took a tablespoon 2 hours ago and am drinking a lot of water. My appetite seems a little suppressed but I am making myself eat.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 17, 2010)

...............................


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 18, 2010)

I started doing the 1tbs in juice in the am and sip on water with another tbs in it during the day. Oh man did I sleep like a log last night. I mean a DEEP sleep. I haven't slept like that in years.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried replacing my evening DE in tea with 30 oz water with lemon to sip drink.  Why oh why.  I forgot it was gonna feel gritty.  I'm going back to hot tea for my 2nd dose.   Still sipping on that 30 oz, btw.  What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay so after taking a tablespoon in the morning and one at night, I have come to the conclusion that the best thing FOR ME is to just take it at night because this stuff makes me so sleepy. I had a very vivid dream last night again as well but I slept really well and woke up so refreshed that I will be able to complete my housework today. The 2 tablespoons also gives me a headache so I will take 1 tablespoon at night for about a week then graduate to 2 tablespoons at night to see if that works. 

Also, I am so glad that I am not battling bugs from the litter box and trash can like I do every summer! This stuff stops those pesky critters dead in their tracks. Yippee!


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh and another thing I forgot, earlier in this thread some ladies said that this was good for their skin so they soaked their bodies in it. I didn't soak, but I added quite a bit to my exfoliating gloves along with my regular soap and scrubbed my body down last night, my skin felt noticeably cleaner than when I just use the soap and exfoliating gloves by themselves. This really is a keeper for me.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 18, 2010)

My order came last week, I'll start w/ 1 tbs a day this week to see how things go and then increase to 2 tbs daily. I need this detox - I've been off zxt for about 2 months...


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 18, 2010)

Since DE is a detoxifier, it will just eat your vits all up. This is way I stopped taking it so regularly and now I try to take it at night just before bed when I remember.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 18, 2010)

I just took my nightly shower and used the DE, my ski feels so smooth and clean! I am now drinking cranberry juice with 1 heaping tablespoon of it and look forward to sleeping like a baby tonight! I expect to have another vivid dream as well, hope it aint a nightmare! I also noticed that I am having what feels like menstrual cramps even though I just got off my cycle.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 18, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> Since DE is a detoxifier, it will just eat your vits all up. This is way I stopped taking it so regularly and now I try to take it at night just before bed when I remember.



I am only taking it at night, then about 12 hours later in the a.m. I take my vitamins.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you all think that this DE would really reduce your risk of cancer if your lifestyle is otherwise healthy? I just watched a friend of mine die from cancer a couple of weeks ago and it was so scary and emotional. I'm not afraid of dying because I know we all have to go I just don't want to die of cancer.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jul 19, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Guys even though we sometimes take information as GOLD on here- we have got to take some responsibility - you have got do your own research - especially when something is ingested. *I ran this by my physician and my sister (nurse)* as I was looking at all of the other health benefits and at the time wanted to give it to my parents. *My doctor is even trying this* as he could see the logic in it working and he will let me know in a month of what his thoughts are....


 
Thanks for sharing, I think every now and then we all need a reminder.  My apologies if this has already been discussed, but did your doctor and sister ever give you feedback? I will keep reading this thread but wanted to ask before I forget


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Lebiya said:


> Since DE is a detoxifier, it will just eat your vits all up. This is way I stopped taking it so regularly and now I try to take it at night just before bed when I remember.



I'm glad I went back and read that. I am just going to try just taking it at night. Something seems a little off. I've been eating less, but seem to be gaining weight. Feel like I've recently fell off the fat truck.   I will go back on my vitamins in the am.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2010)

Checking in once more...

This stuff is amazing! I am only taking 1 heaping tablespoon at night, I mix it in with some cranberry juice. I sleep so good, wake up refreshed and have energy all day. As others have said, mental clarity has improved immensely!  My appetite is suppressed but since I am not trying to lose weight, this works well in my cravings for red meat since I am trying to cut back on the amount of it that I eat. I am passing some mucous and have slight cramping in my lower belly, like menstrual cramps. I love the chalky consistency of it.

The only bad thing about it is that it is giving me some slight heart palpitations, I think. I am hoping that over time it will completely go away but I am keeping my eye on it.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jul 22, 2010)

OK ladies I have read and ordered my first supply. I hope to report back some of the same great results you are having!


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Jul 22, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Checking in once more...
> 
> This stuff is amazing! I am only taking 1 heaping tablespoon at night, I mix it in with some cranberry juice. I sleep so good, wake up refreshed and have energy all day. As others have said, mental clarity has improved immensely! My appetite is suppressed but since I am not trying to lose weight, this works well in my cravings for red meat since I am trying to cut back on the amount of it that I eat. I am passing some mucous and have slight cramping in my lower belly, like menstrual cramps. *I love the chalky consistency of it*.
> 
> The only bad thing about it is that it is giving me some slight heart palpitations, I think. I am hoping that over time it will completely go away but I am keeping my eye on it.


 
My sister-in-law used to eat starch...I asked her what it tasted like...she said - chalk!  (yuk)

I'm waiting for my D.E. to come in the mail.  Thank you to everyone here for the info.  When I first saw the link, I was like WHAT!!?!?  I was looking up D.E. info for my friend who has bed bugs...


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2010)

fuchsiastar said:


> OK ladies I have read and ordered my first supply. I hope to report back some of the same great results you are having!




Good luck! I'm sure you will be glad you bought it, I am.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2010)

displacedcreole said:


> My sister-in-law used to eat starch...I asked her what it tasted like...she said - chalk!  (yuk)
> 
> I'm waiting for my D.E. to come in the mail.  Thank you to everyone here for the info.  When I first saw the link, I was like WHAT!!?!?  I was looking up D.E. info for my friend who has bed bugs...



Yes, I suffer from something called Pica, where I crave non-food items that have a chalk like consistency, so this works for me. LOL!


----------



## crr0121 (Jul 24, 2010)

UPDATE: been taking this for 1 week and 5 days and a few days ago I was suddenly getting HORRIBLE detox symptoms. The past two days I have been nauseous, constipated, and just feeling bad. I felt extremely hot one minute, then really cold the next, I woke up with a stuffy nose and sneezing and felt like I had a really bad cold, I was blowing my nose every 5 seconds. My head hurt for the past two days really badly and I finally gave in that morning and took Ibuprofen, even though I think that defeats the detoxing purpose but I couldn't handle it. Overall my whole body felt weak all day the first detox day and I just went to sleep as soon as I got home (like 6pm) and kept taking naps  and sleeping through till the morning. Good thing I was off work the next day. My entire body just felt weak. The headache is nonexistent now and I read detox symptoms can last up to 3 days and it lasted about 2 and a half for me. It's not completely unbearable but it's def not pleasant. Anybody else have detox symptoms? I prob jumped into this kinda hard but I’m still glad I did it this way (quickly instead of building up to 1 tbsp). Now I feel better than before, more energetic and more patient with customers in my store. I'm also more regular. The only unpleasant thing I have going now is the breakouts that are still on my face but I'm trying to handle them with black soap. I also know detox symptoms can come in cycles so I may go thru it again in a few weeks but I know it's all a good thing.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been thinking about this but I was scared. So I ordered Silica tablets instead. I am still considering ordering this when my tablets run out. 

Ladies how long have you been using it? Basically has anyone used it 30+days straight. 
I read somewhere to use it 10 days on then 10 days off for 90 days.


----------



## sheba1 (Jul 24, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> I have been thinking about this but I was scared. So I ordered Silica tablets instead. I am still considering ordering this when my tablets run out.
> 
> Ladies how long have you been using it? Basically has anyone used it 30+days straight.
> I read somewhere to use it 10 days on then 10 days off for 90 days.



Wanted to let you ladies know of another alternative.  I use msm and the brand I use (vitamin world) has only one other ingredient listed: silica.

Might be a great way to get two good hair growth bangs (msm and silica) for your buck. You can view the label by clicking the button: 





One word of caution. If you try msm powder, don't bother trying to put it into a shot glass of any type of liquid.  It'll be so bitter it'll make you want to cry.  A teaspoon in a tall glass of water, however, is tasteless.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 25, 2010)

Crr0121,

I have been taking DE for a little over a week now and have not had any detox symptoms like what you have described. I am taking 1 heaping tablespoon in a tall glass of cranberry juice every night, I tried to do 2 heaping tablespoon one day but could not take the headache, so I scaled back to 1 and will keep myself at this dosage. 

The only detox symptoms I had were some vaginal mucous and maybe the slight heart palpitations which have seem to subsided. I am still having deep sleeps that make me wake up feeling refreshed, energy all day, reduced appetite, smooth skin since I put DE on my exfoliating gloves when I shower at night. Yesterday, I did not eat a thing because I was not hungry, just drank water and juice all day, plus it was so hot I just lounged around and did not feel like cooking. This is a good thing cuz I usually crave red meat. I have about 15 pounds of this stuff and will definitely be putting my family on it and this will be something that I will be using for life.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Details, mama. Details! What kind of growth are you gettting?
> 
> 
> Also, I hear DE gives an initial growth spurt but returns to normal shortly thereafter. Any comments on that ladies? Inquiring minds wanna know.



Last night when I co-washed my hair, I noticed that I did have some significant growth, whether it was DE or just the fact that it is hot and I am co-washing a lot, I dunno, but I do NOT want increased hair growth because this will mess with my 12-16 week stretches. Plus, it's a pain to get to my stylist since she is on the other side of town.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 25, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> Ladies how long have you been using it? Basically has anyone used it 30+days straight.
> I read somewhere to use it 10 days on then 10 days off for 90 days.



Just like I take my multivitamins every single morning, I plan to take the DE every single night. This is part of my daily health regiment from now on. The benefits are too good to not be on it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 25, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Yes, I suffer from something called Pica, where I crave non-food items that have a chalk like consistency, so this works for me. LOL!


I have PICA too. I was told that that's due to low blood. I have anemia. Once my blood levels got back to the healthy range, my cravings for baking soda  are down to 0%


----------



## My Friend (Jul 26, 2010)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 29, 2010)

How long does this last before you have to use it all or throw it? Does it have an expiration date? I guess it would be better to buy smaller quantities. I am really considering buying this. Use for 30days straight then rotate every other month. I am still scared about over usage.


----------



## Demi27 (Jul 29, 2010)

Question for you ladies:

How long does it take to receive the DE from Earthworks? I ordered on Saturday and have not heard anything back on my order. I sent an email yesterday w/no response & just send a 2nd email this morning.

Just wondering if it takes a long time or if anyone has had problems with the company.

Thanks!

ETA: Nevermind, the package arrived today.


----------



## crr0121 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another UPDATE: 3 weeks in (this is the longest I've stuck with any detox program) and I have lost 15 pounds. I didn't wanna weigh myself for awhile because then I would be rushing it and would've been discouraged if I saw 5 pounds after one week (I'm very impatient). So I finally weighed myself yesterday and I went from 160 to 145 (and I'm 5'7'' if that helps visualize). Very excited. As far as hair growth, haven't been paying attention. If it grows any faster cool, if not, still cool. Sorry for those looking for hair updates because I just wouldn't know. I don't measure but maybe a month from now if my hair is down my back, I can attribute it to DE. I  After the detox symptoms I reduced my dose to 1 heaping tbsp a day in the morning but reading online I saw a guy who took up to 3 tbsp daily. I want to build back up to at least 2 tbsp a day. No more detox symptoms, just results such as weight loss, vaginal mucus like RossBoss, and running (but not stuffy) nose every now and then.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, I think I'm going to get DE!


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 31, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> Another UPDATE: 3 weeks in (this is the longest I've stuck with any detox program) and I have *lost 15 pounds*..


 


DDTexlaxed said:


> OK, I think I'm going to get DE!


 

Hahaha That is all you had to say was something about weightloss and I am all ears. Anything that can flushes your system, may have a hair benefit, and may cause one to lose weight, I am all for it.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 31, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> OK, I think I'm going to get DE!



Hey DD...I have been using it since Feb and it has been a Godsend with the weightloss, hair growth, (on the flipside - having to wax facial hair a little more often ) and skin....I started off with 1lb that lasted me about 3 months (using 1 to 2 tbsp a day)...I purchased it from www.morethanalive.com ...All the detox that the previous poster mentioned is on point - especially with the vag.. mucus...but I think this is one of the best investments I have made since joining this board. It has helped my parents with their arthritis/joint issues and helped my dad with his Type 2 diabetes to the point that his physician has cut back on insulin...

Just thought I would add my two cents...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 31, 2010)

How do you deal with vag. mucous? Wear a maxi pad or just change? I am trying to figure out what to start off with.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 31, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How do you deal with vag. mucous? Wear a maxi pad or just change? I am trying to figure out what to start off with.



I wear a pantyliner.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 31, 2010)

crr0121 said:


> Another UPDATE: 3 weeks in (this is the longest I've stuck with any detox program) and I have lost 15 pounds. I didn't wanna weigh myself for awhile because then I would be rushing it and would've been discouraged if I saw 5 pounds after one week (I'm very impatient). So I finally weighed myself yesterday and I went from 160 to 145 (and I'm 5'7'' if that helps visualize). Very excited.



Wow, 5 lbs. per week, you must have not been eating anything. This had suppressed my appetite initially, but 2 weeks in, I notice that my appetite is not as suppressed as it was when I first started taking it, I only take 1 tablespoon at night.


----------



## 200AndOne (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered a 10lb bag from earthworks weeks ago for ants.  Wouldn't you know the ants skipped town just as soon as the pckg arrived?  I haven't opened it yet b/c I'm still a little scurred to take it internally.  (DH called it anthrax erplexed)


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2010)

posting to subscribe to this thread. I suffer from seborrheic dermatitis and a lot of the internet researching I have done mentioned silica. One site mentioned the DE specifically for treatment. Off to read the thread from the beginning while my ds spends the day with my dh to give me a little time to myself. Thank God for my DH.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 31, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey DD...I have been using it since Feb and it has been a Godsend with the weightloss, hair growth, (on the flipside - having to wax facial hair a little more often ) and skin....I started off with 1lb that lasted me about 3 months (using 1 to 2 tbsp a day)...I purchased it from www.morethanalive.com ...All the detox that the previous poster mentioned is on point - especially with the vag.. mucus...but I think this is one of the best investments I have made since joining this board. It has helped my parents with *their arthritis/joint issues* and helped my dad with his Type 2 diabetes to the point that his physician has cut back on insulin...
> 
> Just thought I would add my two cents...


 

Did they say how it helped them with the joint issues?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> Did they say how it helped them with the joint issues?


 I want to know this too. I have a slight pain from tendinitis in my wrist and hoping DE could help heal and alleviate the pain. I'll start taking it again today. I had stopped taking it for a few weeks  but it seems that was a mistake.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 1, 2010)

*Hairgrowth, don't know but my little 11 year old dog has been eating it for the last three days as have I. My hip no longer hurts, my chronic swollen ankle is normal today. Puppygurl walked a mile today-I had tears in my eyes as she scampered along the way she used to without a limp, no pulling to go back home after 3 blocks, no flopping down in relief when she arrived back home. The only difference was our consumption of the diatomaceous earth. We do believe.*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to know what is the best place to order DE from. I really am worried about ID theft.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I want to know what is the best place to order DE from. I really am worried about ID theft.


 I'd recommend www.morethanalive.com. They give excellent customer service and it is where I purchased my DE.

BTW, I took my DE today and will be looking forward to some relief from my wrist tendinitis.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 2, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I'd recommend www.morethanalive.com. They give excellent customer service and it is where I purchased my DE.
> 
> BTW, I took my DE today and will be looking forward to some relief from my wrist tendinitis.





Cosigning, this is where I got mine also.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 2, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I want to know what is the best place to order DE from. I really am worried about ID theft.



I got mine from www.wolfcreekranch.net


----------



## O-ren (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen a difference because of the way they take DE: Heaping TBSP vs. Saturation/Drinking throughout the day? 

I've been taking DE since June 28, I think. I started off with the tbsp method, now I'm doing the saturation. I think I like tbsp better, at least at night because I slept so well, and dreamt so vividly.


----------



## crr0121 (Aug 2, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Wow, 5 lbs. per week, you must have not been eating anything. This had suppressed my appetite initially, but 2 weeks in, I notice that my appetite is not as suppressed as it was when I first started taking it, I only take 1 tablespoon at night.



lol. Nah, I definitely ate but I did cut down on junk foods like pizza, burgers, and tacos. I ate mostly chicken (grilled, buffalo, honey bbq, all types) and fruits (i don't like veggies). It's not a diet just cutting back on the "bad stuff." And it just averages out 2 five per week but i'm not sure how much I actually lost _each _week, I just know the total after 3 weeks. I didn't understand the concept of eating dirt, but with all the benefits I see, I don't care  what it is. And it's not even hard (ie nasty) to take, pretty much no taste, esp in milk or protein shake.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 2, 2010)

My SO is taking DE since I've told him about it.  However, he's very cautious about breathing it in - even accidentally b/c it can be harmful to the lungs.

I'll update after he's been on it for a while.  He's my guinea pig!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 2, 2010)

Oren_Green said:


> Has anyone seen a difference because of the way they take DE: Heaping TBSP vs. Saturation/Drinking throughout the day?
> 
> I've been taking DE since June 28, I think. I started off with the tbsp method, now I'm doing the saturation. I think I like tbsp better, at least at night because I slept so well, and dreamt so vividly.



Do you mean eating a tablespoon dry each night? In my mind, both methods are saturation because I always put mine in water. 

I've tried both drinking it at night and throughout the day and I haven't noticed a difference. I prefer drinking it throughout the day because I take closer to 3 tablespoons. (No real reason, I just pour it out of the container and I know its a lot more than 1 tablespoon that comes out) 

I honestly don't think it matters as long as its mixed with a liquid vs. taking the tablespoon dry. I read somewhere that the acid produced from saturating it in water is better absorbed by the body than just eating the dry DE. I've heard that taking it at night or early in the morning is better than drinking it throughout the day because it won't interfere with any vitamins or supplements that you may be taking during the day.

Hope that helps. 

BTW, I'm not sure how much growth I've seen from DE as I don't measure it but it definitely helps with the joints. I don't have a real problem with aches and pains but I remember having some discomfort when I would lay on my side watching tv but it disappeared shortly after I started taking DE.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 2, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Do you mean eating a tablespoon dry each night? In my mind, both methods are saturation because I always put mine in water.


I dont think anyone is actually ingesting this in dry form. They are mixing it in some liquid or maybe applesauce or something. 

When I interpret 'saturation' I'm thinking about what I read as far as putting the TBS in a gal of water and letting the sediment settle to the bottom. You continue to drink the 'sicilica water' throughout the day, instead of one dose.


----------



## O-ren (Aug 2, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I dont think anyone is actually ingesting this in dry form. They are mixing it in some liquid or maybe applesauce or something.
> 
> *When I interpret 'saturation' I'm thinking about what I read as far as putting the TBS in a gal of water and letting the sediment settle to the bottom. You continue to drink the 'sicilica water' throughout the day, instead of one dose.*



That's what I mean.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 3, 2010)

I've gone and clicked to purchase this 3x alone tonight..still haven't pressed 'enter' yet though. 

Sheesh, it's NEVER this hard for me to purchase anything online. i'm quick to whip out my card for everything else...I don't know why I'm dragging my feet on this.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I've gone and clicked to purchase this 3x alone tonight..still haven't pressed 'enter' yet though.
> 
> Sheesh, it's NEVER this hard for me to purchase anything online. i'm quick to whip out my card for everything else...I don't know why I'm dragging my feet on this.



LOL. I'm sure it has something to do with the name and the other use for killing bugs.

If I hadn't found it locally, I'm not sure that I would have bought it at all. Not because of the name or the effect on critters, the shipping cost is what got to me. I'm sure some are better than others but I hate the idea of spending as much on the shipping as the product itself. Its just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> LOL. I'm sure it has something to do with the name and the other use for killing bugs.
> 
> If I hadn't found it locally, I'm not sure that I would have bought it at all. Not because of the name or the effect on critters, the shipping cost is what got to me. I'm sure some are better than others but I hate the idea of spending as much on the shipping as the product itself. Its just a pet peeve of mine.


You would think...but that's not it. 

I made up my mind to purchase this weeks ago, after I read the LHF thread, and then read the entire one over here. Took a _LONG_ time to complete lemme tell you. 

I like to detox/cleanse a few times a year, and I'm debating on using this or juicing. I will have to save up for a juicer...so that's where my debate lies. I'm going to sleep on it. And make my mind up for sure upon waking.

eta: yes, and the shipping is killing me. I really want to buy from earthworks but they are charging darn near $12 for 2.5lbs of powder?!!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> You would think...but that's not it.
> 
> I made up my mind to purchase this weeks ago, after I read the LHF thread, and then read the entire one over here. Took a _LONG_ time to complete lemme tell you.
> 
> ...



Just get a pound from valchemy on ebay.  It's 7.15 with free shipping and you'll have it in a couple of days.  It's only a pound, but that will last you 3 months or so taking a tablespoon a day; it'll last you much longer with the saturation method, as you do not have to change out the tablespoon daily.  Actually, I read that 1 tablespoon would keep you in silica water for months.

Remember to keep your DE in an air tight container, however.  I did not do this and ruined my first batch when it absorbed the scent of candles that were nearby.  Blech...


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok this is weird. DE has ALWAYS given me energy. Now for some reason it makes my sleepy. Which is not a bad thing considering I'm an insomniac. 

I would love to be able to take it at night. I'm just remembering what happened the last time I tried that. I stayed up till 5 in the morning. I'm scurred....


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok this is weird. DE has ALWAYS given me energy. Now for some reason it makes my sleepy. Which is not a bad thing considering I'm an insomniac.
> 
> I would love to be able to take it at night. I'm just remembering what happened the last time I tried that. I stayed up till 5 in the morning. I'm scurred....



How long have you been taking DE? Are you taking the same DE that gave you energy before or is this a different brand?

I've been wondering why some people get energized and others get sleepy. Freshwater Organics claims that their DE is very pure so perhaps all DE is not the same.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok this is weird. DE has ALWAYS given me energy. Now for some reason it makes my sleepy. Which is not a bad thing considering I'm an insomniac.
> 
> I would love to be able to take it at night. I'm just remembering what happened the last time I tried that. I stayed up till 5 in the morning. I'm scurred....


 

It made me feel a little sleepy today too FL and so I am going to take it before heading to bed tonight. 

I know that I will not stop taking it right now because in 3 days of taking DE, my achilles tendon pain has disappeared and the pain in my right wrist tendon has eased considerably. 

I  this stuff even it is just going to benefit my joints and tendons alone.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

Today I'm 3 weeks in with to taking DE. I'm still sleeping well and having A LOT of vivid dreams/nightmares. The other night, I had a dream that I was being chased by fast moving zombies.  The palpitations that I had have completely stopped *knock on wood*. I think instead of taking DE 30 minutes before I go to bed, I am going to take it a couple of hours before I go to bed because I still feel a little sleepy upon waking up, still energized, but a little sleepy. I am going to start taking it around 6 or 7pm instead of 10pm and see if that helps.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> How long have you been taking DE? Are you taking the same DE that gave you energy before or is this a different brand?
> 
> I've been wondering why some people get energized and others get sleepy. Freshwater Organics claims that their DE is very pure so perhaps all DE is not the same.





Yes it's the same brand I have always used. I got it from more than alive.
In the beginning I got TONS of energy from taking it. I took it for about 2 months. Then I stopped because I was taking another detox. Once I restarted. I noticed the drowsiness. I couldn't figure it out at first. I was taking it every morning for my usual energy. But all of a sudden I started noticing I couldn't keep my eyes open.

I have taken it for the past few nights and slept like a baby. 




Aggie said:


> It made me feel a little sleepy today too FL and so I am going to take it before heading to bed tonight.
> 
> I know that I will not stop taking it right now because in 3 days of taking DE, my achilles tendon pain has disappeared and the pain in my right wrist tendon has eased considerably.
> 
> I  this stuff even it is just going to benefit my joints and tendons alone.




I agree on making you joints feel good. Congrats. on you finding something to ease that pain. 

I'm also enjoying the nail growth, smooth clear skin, I can't figure out way but softer feet also. Hey I'll take it!

And with consistent use the tightness and smoothness of the skin on my body has improved.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes it's the same brand I have always used. I got it from more than alive.
> In the beginning I got TONS of energy from taking it. I took it for about 2 months. Then I stopped because I was taking another detox. Once I restarted. I noticed the drowsiness. I couldn't figure it out at first. I was taking it every morning for my usual energy. But all of a sudden I started noticing I couldn't keep my eyes open.
> 
> I have taken it for the past few nights and slept like a baby.



How many hours before bedtime are you taking it? How much are you taking each day?


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Today I'm 3 weeks in with to taking DE. I'm still sleeping well and having A LOT of vivid dreams/nightmares. The other night, I had a dream that I was being chased by fast moving zombies.  The palpitations that I had have completely stopped *knock on wood*. I think instead of taking DE 30 minutes before I go to bed, I am going to take it a couple of hours before I go to bed because I still feel a little sleepy upon waking up, still energized, but a little sleepy. I am going to start taking it around 6 or 7pm instead of 10pm and see if that helps.




 Sorry to hear about your nightmares... That sounds like a side effect of MSM. I didn't get nightmares, but I def. had the vivid dreams. If if makes you drowsey. Yes taking if a bit earlier does help with this, although I've never had this side effect with the DE. 

The trick will be to take it early enough to not have that effect when you go to sleep, but to early so you're sleepy in the day. I say your idea of taking it around 7pm is cool if you're going to bed at 10:00.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> How many hours before bedtime are you taking it? How much are you taking each day?





I tried it about an hour before bed last night and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I tried it about an hour before bed last night and I didn't have any problems.



Thanks. The DE also seems to have made my menstrual flow lighter. I am usually on for 7 days but it seems like it might be 5 days now. I remember reading earlier in the thread that somebody said that it had shortened her cycle as well.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Thanks. The DE also seems to have made my menstrual flow lighter. I am usually on for 7 days but it seems like it might be 5 days now. I remember reading earlier in the thread that somebody said that it had shortened her cycle as well.






I can't remember if my flow was lighter, but it def. helps a bit with cramps.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> You would think...but that's not it.
> 
> I made up my mind to purchase this weeks ago, a*fter I read the LHF thread, and then read the entire one over here.* Took a _LONG_ time to complete lemme tell you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for reading as many of the questions being asked are within this thread....


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

Oren_Green said:


> Has anyone seen a difference because of the way they take DE: Heaping TBSP vs. Saturation/Drinking throughout the day?
> 
> I've been taking DE since June 28, I think. I started off with the tbsp method, now I'm doing the saturation. I think I like tbsp better, at least at night because I slept so well, and dreamt so vividly.



Honestly, I don't have the patience for the saturation method. I just do a teaspoon to about 8 ounces of cranberry juice and it works for me.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 6, 2010)

read Today, 12:48 AM      #839
Canarygirl
Member

Canarygirl's Avatar

Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Washington
Age: 50
Posts: 622
Length: 15 / 19.5 / 30(?)
Type: 1c/2a / F / ii/iii
iTrader: (10)

Default Re: 1/2" growth per month to 1/2" in 4 days!!!
*PirateJenny, I didn't realize your OP was more about Shapley's MTG! That's funny! All this time I thought it was all about DE.*

*I read "Cat Woman's" post about DE over on hennaforhair.com. It is very concerning to me. Her husband had to take ibuprophen for an injury, and apparently the DE had stripped the mucous from his stomach, so the ibuprophen caused severe gastritis/intense pain that caused him to go to the hospital in an ambulance, stay there for a multi-day visit, and he is still off work. THe pain was very intense and long lasting for him. Wow. This is not good at all. I think I might switch to a low dose of that liquid silica (the bad tasting one)...I don't know....*
*__________________*
(pre-L[/QUOTE]


this is where my issue lies.  if it's really sharp, do we want that traveling along our insides?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 6, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> read Today, 12:48 AM #839
> Canarygirl
> Member
> 
> ...




I saw this posting a while back and that is why I emphasize to everyone that is their responsibility to do their research and consult their physician. I did this before starting DE - as I am not that keen on being my own guinea pig. 

I honestly think that this is an isolated incident - and I honestly would need know more to substantiate it. We don't know if he was taking anything else or what his current condition was before he started taking DE or even if it was the DE that caused this...in my mind it left too many unanswered questions -

I have taken ibuprofen, acetaminophen, Vicodin, etc and all they did was relieve my pain - not increased it...


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> this is where my issue lies.  if it's really sharp, do we want that traveling along our insides?




I saw this posting a while back and that is why I emphasize to everyone that is their responsibility to do their research and consult their physician. I did this before starting DE - as I am not that keen on being my own guinea pig. 

I honestly think that this is an isolated incident - and I honestly would need know more to substantiate it. We don't know if he was taking anything else or what his current condition was before he started taking DE or even if it was the DE that caused this...in my mind it left too many unanswered questions -

I have taken ibuprofen, acetaminophen, Vicodin, etc and all they did was relieve my pain - not increased it...[/QUOTE]

 I agree. I did my own research on DE before taking it. So far, incorporating it into my life has been one of the best things that I could do.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> I saw this posting a while back and that is why I emphasize to everyone that is their responsibility to do their research and consult their physician. I did this before starting DE - as I am not that keen on being my own guinea pig.
> 
> I honestly think that this is an isolated incident - and I honestly would need know more to substantiate it. We don't know if he was taking anything else or what his current condition was before he started taking DE or even if it was the DE that caused this...in my mind it left too many unanswered questions -
> 
> I have taken ibuprofen, acetaminophen, Vicodin, etc and all they did was relieve my pain - not increased it...



 *I agree. I did my own research on DE before taking it. So far, incorporating it into my life has been one of the best things that I could do.[/QUOTE]*

*Totally agree*.



sqzbly1908 said:


> *this is where my issue lies.  if it's really sharp, do we want that traveling along our insides?*





I was thinking the same thing when I started..... I haven't had any adverse side effects. In this vid he kinda talks about it's use in live stock


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBtkxVrNyyo&feature=related

I also gave my total review on my blog. Needs to be updated, lol!! This is when it was giving me energy...

*I saw this posting a while back and that is why I emphasize to everyone that is their responsibility to do their research and consult their physician.* I did this before starting DE - as I am not that keen on being my own guinea pig. 

I honestly think that this is an isolated incident - and I honestly would need know more to substantiate it. We don't know if he was taking anything else or what his current condition was before he started taking DE or even if it was the DE that caused this...in my mind it left too many unanswered questions -

I have taken ibuprofen, acetaminophen, Vicodin, etc and all they did was relieve my pain - not increased it...[/QUOTE]


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 6, 2010)

In response to the health concerns...



sheba1 said:


> I'm always happy for a heads up, but considering the awesome result DE has had with livestock and pets over time, I think I'll continue.  A cow that had been fed DE for 5 years and then dissected was said to have no abnormal organs.
> 
> According to drugs.com, ibuprofen can cause the issues he reported on it's own:
> 
> ...


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 6, 2010)

hey chicas.. my how this thread has grown...
Well it did make me sleepy! That just started this week.. maybe I am taking too much. I got a trim after the wedding and I wanted the hair back...STAT...  I was so sleepy yesterday I couldn't keep my eyes open in a meeting.. well the meeting was boring anyway.. but STILL the lids were so heavy.. I think it makes me sleepier when it saturates.. 

I also purchased some of the BioGenic flour so I'll update you guys on that in the other thread..


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 6, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> hey chicas.. my how this thread has grown...
> Well it did make me sleepy! That just started this week.. maybe I am taking too much. I got a trim after the wedding and I wanted the hair back...STAT...  I was so sleepy yesterday I couldn't keep my eyes open in a meeting.. well the meeting was boring anyway.. but STILL the lids were so heavy.. I think it makes me sleepier when it saturates..
> 
> I also purchased some of the BioGenic flour so I'll update you guys on that in the other thread..



Welcome back OP! Yes, this thread has grown into a monster since you created way back in '09!  I am sipping on some OJ with the DE mixed into it. I look forward to a good night's rest tonight, but Lawd, please, no more nightmares!


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> hey chicas.. my how this thread has grown...
> Well it did make me sleepy! That just started this week.. maybe I am taking too much. I got a trim after the wedding and I wanted the hair back...STAT...  I was so sleepy yesterday I couldn't keep my eyes open in a meeting.. well the meeting was boring anyway.. but STILL the lids were so heavy.. I think it makes me sleepier when it saturates..
> 
> I also purchased some of the BioGenic flour so I'll update you guys on that in the other thread..



Fab!!!  It's so good to see you!!   I'm so glad you started this thread.  I love DE.  Makes me sleep like a baby when I take it at night.   I love it because I can sleep a shorter period of time and still feel mighty rested.  Good stuff.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 7, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thank you for reading as many of the questions being asked are within this thread....


Absolutely! It's a pet peeve of mine to jump into threads asking questions without first reading what's already been written. I love doing research anyway 

Update: Ordered 2lbs of DE from www.morethanalive.com
Received it today. I plan on taking 1TBS daily to see how I feel, along with my water. 

I'm going to post in my blog as well. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 7, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Just get a pound from valchemy on ebay.  It's 7.15 with free shipping and you'll have it in a couple of days.  It's only a pound, but that will last you 3 months or so taking a tablespoon a day; it'll last you much longer with the saturation method, as you do not have to change out the tablespoon daily.  Actually, I read that 1 tablespoon would keep you in silica water for months.
> 
> Remember to keep your DE in an air tight container, however.  I did not do this and ruined my first batch when it absorbed the scent of candles that were nearby.  Blech...


Thanks! I actually ended up ordering 2lbs. I still have both in their original baggies -ziplocked closed, and sitting in a clear container with the lid on. I hope that's a tight enough container to keep odors from absorbing. It's in my cabinet in the kitchen where my herbs are.




RossBoss said:


> Today I'm 3 weeks in with to taking DE. I'm still sleeping well and having A LOT of vivid dreams/nightmares. The other night, I had a dream that I was being chased by fast moving zombies.


Glad to hear the heart issues have subsided. Now..the nightmares/zombies  I dont like stuff like that. Hell, I'm just not getting to the point of watching Suspenseful movies...

I take maca root and I know all too well of the vivid dreams...


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Found an interesting thread about silica water over at Cure Zone: Re: Water and Silica 

There is a lady describing the way she uses the saturation method.  She says a tablespoon of DE will keep you in silica water for years but she changes her DE out every 6 months.  Just keep adding the water.  *Short version:*  When the water is added to the DE residue it becomes murky.  When the DE settles, the water will have dissolved some of the silica.  Drink the clear murky free water on top til it's gone.  Add more water and repeat.

I've been doing it this way for the last few days (not actually ingesting any DE powder).  I had stopped taking DE for weeks until I received my most recent batch.  My nails are, again, hard as a rock, my skin is clearer and the tips of my nails and whites of my eyes brighter.  I continue to have all of the benefits I had when I took the powder every night; fantastic deep sleep, etc.  but this is so much easier for me to take.  It's just in the gallon of water that I always kept in the fridge anyway.

Also, I've noticed additional benefits to taking it this way.  

1) I'm not as thirsty as when I took the DE powder at night.
2) I can take it throughout the day without getting sleepy (DE always conked me out before)
3) It's impossible for me to forget to take it this way, as it's always in the bottom of the water jug in my fridge.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 10, 2010)

I started taking the DE on Sunday. just one teaspoon, I felt the effects almost immediately. I had a headache, but it wasn't strong enough for me to lie down or take anything.  after about 30 minutes are so, it went away and I had an increase of energy.  6 hours later I had to go and then I had to go again and again. Then nothing. Its now Tuesday and I haven't went since. I have increased my water. I have decreased appetite, especially for anything sweet,  there have been other changes, but I am to embarassed to put them in here. suffice it to say, I had a problem with yeast now I don't. My breast are painful. everysince I had that chip or whatever you call it put in the breast have hurt me constantly.  No pain at all.  I have heel spurs bad too on one foot the driving foot, it actually has not hurt me in these three days. So we will see what happens as we go on.  I must say that I felt a lot of grumbling in my belly. like there is war in there over and over again I have felt it. its very unnerving.  I was thinking oh man I am going to have to go and go bad but it wasn't that kind of sensation. I was shopping I left to go home, but the time I got home i was fine. I cleaned up the kitchen and started to prepare dinner and the grumbling came back. I just went and sat down and then got on the computer. I could not define what was going on. In my mind. I refuse to think of it as being worms or parasites. I refuse to acknowlege that. the grumbling went away. I decided to keep on taking the DE because really it has not been a problem for me. I will wait a week before I increase the dosage. I dont' discuss this with my family or anyone. I rather they see the changes in me and ask me whats going on.  No one wants to listen to anyone thats eating dirt. To funny........


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 10, 2010)

oh and to add. I got as often as I eat. I wasn't taking it for that. I have never had problem with Poo really. because I love greens and fruit I have been very very regular. Going as often as I eat. if I eat three times I go three times and so forth. if I don't eat i still will go three times. Very regular.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 10, 2010)

blazingthru said:


> oh and to add. I got as often as I eat. I wasn't taking it for that. I have never had problem with Poo really. because I love greens and fruit I have been very very regular. Going as often as I eat. if I eat three times I go three times and so forth. if I don't eat i still will go three times. Very regular.



This is excellent news!!!  This is how the body is supposed to operate  Fantastic!

I think you'll enjoy the long term results.  Family will definitely wanna know what's going on after while.  Just staying that regular is alone is enough for your body to do some major repair.  As your walls are clear and can take advantage of nutrients as they pass through. 

Once you add in the benefit of the silica that comes with it, forget it!  DE is awesome.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 10, 2010)

I did a deep conditioning with my Queen Helene Conditioner mixed with DE on Sunday night. I also added rice bran oil since it is an oil that contains ceramides(sp). I must say that my hair felt coated, don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing. 

I'm still taking the DE every night, 1 heaping tablespoon in a cup of cranberry or orange juice, whichever I have on hand. And I still put it on my exfoliating gloves and wash myself with it every night. My skin is in really good condition, but I'm also using food grade peroxide so I can't really say that it is the DE alone that has made a difference. Last night I had a dream within a dream and this fine looking man appeared in my dream that I was so damn cute and I was telling him about my dream  I am LOVING these vivid dreams and nightmares cuz they can be so funny sometimes.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 13, 2010)

5 days on the DE and I lost 3lbs and counting  it doesnt' really do anything just doesn't increase your appetite.  I put mines in a water bottle let it dissove and drank it from there most times I add sugar free lemonaid and thats pretty much it. I can eat sweets but really if its not in front of me I don't even thnk about it at all. twice I went to go get ice cream with oreos crushed in it and forgot to get it after three days I figure I really didn't want it.  on and I don't add anymore DE to the water bottle. I just add more water. No more headaches or belly rumbling. My hair is super soft. My skin is still the same, well Iguess its only been five days maybe in a month I'll notice some things.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 13, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> Found an interesting thread about silica water over at Cure Zone: Re: Water and Silica
> 
> There is a lady describing the way she uses the saturation method.  She says a tablespoon of DE will keep you in silica water for years but she changes her DE out every 6 months.  Just keep adding the water.  *Short version:*  When the water is added to the DE residue it becomes murky.  When the DE settles, the water will have dissolved some of the silica.  Drink the clear murky free water on top til it's gone.  Add more water and repeat.
> 
> ...






Thanks so much for posting this!! Now that the DE makes me sleepy instead if giving me energy like it use to. I started taking it at night.

Problem is, I keep forgetting. I love the idea of it not making you sleepy during the day with this method.

My question is how much did you add to your Jug of water? Were you able to reap the benefits by drinking it immediately or did it have to sit and infuse for a few days? Considering you aren't actually ingesting the powder.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 13, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Were you able to reap the benefits by drinking it immediately or did it have to sit and infuse for a few days? Considering you aren't actually ingesting the powder.



From what I've been been reading, putting it in the jug of water gives you more silica content throughout the day. Your body can only absorb so much at a time, so by doing the saturation method, it's constantly in your body. The powder that is left in the jug can last for months and months (I've read of some keeping the same powder for 6 months) and just keep refilling the jug with fresh water each time. 

I've been thinking about using the saturation method more..but I didn't want the DE to absorb my other nutrients from my spirulina/chlorella for example


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 13, 2010)

Written Aug. 10 on my Blog:

Last week I got my 2lbs of DE from www.morethanalive.com Tonight will be Day 4 of using the DE. I only use it at night, 1TBS.

Yesterday I felt the need to go and receive a colonic. I'd been eating alot of junk the past 2 weeks (pizza - veggie, fried foods, pop, etc) and knew I needed to fully cleanse myself and get the detox kickstarted.

My colonic lasted as usual 1hr. I had alot of candida present, shocking to see actually.

Anywho, for the past 2hrs I've felt the detox working. I'm pretty light-headed and I feel like a dull headache is trying to work its way. Not to mention my body is getting hot even though I'm sitting right in front of the A/C.

It doens't help that I haven't eaten to much today (steel cut oats, peanuts, and an apple w/ PB) along with a ton of water. This is soo not like me. I plan on refilling my jug (64oz) of water and drink more for the remainder of the night.

I'm running low on my spirulina and chlorella too. Gotta restock. I'll take 6g chlorella, 1tsp Maca along with a sandwich for tonight. Sometime around 11pm I'll drink my DE.

Hopefully my detox symptoms won't last long. They usually only last me 1-2 days max..I'm glad I got my colonic yesterday. It helped get things moving towards a healthier me.
_______________________________________________________________________

Ok so my detox symptoms only lasted that evening. Good for me, but they were intense though! I just realized today is 1 week on DE. The past few nights (I only take my DE at night) I haven't been getting too sleepy from taking it. I'm wondering if now that the 'detox' is over if I will now get the increased energy. In that case, I may experiment using it during the daytime. Still considering trying Saturation method too.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm now up to 2 tablespoons each day. Once before bed, and one in the afternoon. I am having unintentional weight loss so I will have to actually increase my caloric intake a bit. My hair is growing so fast, hopefully this is only a temporary growth spurt because I want to keep my 12-16 week stretches. I have my annual check-up at the end of September and can't wait to see what my cholesterol and blood pressure readings will be. I know they'll be good because I actually feel much healthier and cleaner internally!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> I'm now up to 2 tablespoons each day. Once before bed, and one in the afternoon. I am having unintentional weight loss so I will have to actually increase my caloric intake a bit.* My hair is growing so fast,* hopefully this is only a temporary growth spurt because I want to keep my 12-16 week stretches. I have my annual check-up at the end of September and can't wait to see what my cholesterol and blood pressure readings will be. I know they'll be good because I actually feel much healthier and cleaner internally![/QUOTE
> 
> I wish I could say the same whlie using it.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 14, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!! Now that the DE makes me sleepy instead if giving me energy like it use to. I started taking it at night.
> 
> Problem is, I keep forgetting. I love the idea of it not making you sleepy during the day with this method.
> 
> My question is how much did you add to your Jug of water? Were you able to reap the benefits by drinking it immediately or did it have to sit and infuse for a few days? Considering you aren't actually ingesting the powder.



Hey there, Flowinlocks   I'm glad you enjoyed the info.  I added two tablespoons to a gallon of distilled water and shook it up.  By the next day, it had settled and I drank the water til it was gone over a couple days.  I then added another gallon of water to it when it ran low and shook it up.  I have a quart I've been doing this with also.  One thing I think is really cool about it is that I don't see any DE in the water on top once the DE has settled to the bottom.  But some of it must be in the water because the DE in my quart is noticeably lower... almost gone now, after only a week.  So the water must dissolve a little bit at a time. 

If I'm thirsty I drink it immediately.  I don't see any cause to have to wait.  If I drink immediately it just tastes a little bit chalky as there is still a small amount on DE powder floating throughout until it settles.

I read on that same cure zone thread that distilled water is the best to do this with because distilled water is de mineralized.  There has been some talk of distilled water not being good for the body for this reason... talk of it going through the body and leeching out nutrients to try to balance itself.  Well... if this is true then it stands to reason that DE allows the distilled water to remineralize!  It's like distilled water is the perfect sponge to soak up all those minerals and deliver them to our bodies.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 19, 2010)

DE def. makes me tired. Tired like..within 10min of drinking I start yawning. I forgot to take some last night, so I'm taking some now..ok..naptime lol

how is everyone else??


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 19, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> DE def. makes me tired. Tired like..within 10min of drinking I start yawning. I forgot to take some last night, so I'm taking some now..ok..naptime lol
> 
> how is everyone else??


 
Well they do help you sleep well not to mention making you regular if you are irregular(LOL) but those are they only two things I've experienced.What's funny is I have such vivid dreams when taking DE(and I mean vivid.....LMAO


----------



## Aggie (Aug 19, 2010)

DE did make me tired and sleepy when I took a hefty tablespoon in a glass of water and drink it all at once. But now that I put it a large jug of water (32 or 64oz) and sip on it throughout the day, it seems to have the opposite effect on me. I have more energy this way.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 19, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> DE def. makes me tired. Tired like..within 10min of drinking I start yawning. I forgot to take some last night, so I'm taking some now..ok..naptime lol
> 
> how is everyone else??



Drinking mine right now. I take one tablespoon around 1pm and another at bedtime. It doesn't make me tired at all but it does help me get good sleep when I am ready to sleep.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Aggie said:


> DE did make me tired and sleepy when I took a hefty tablespoon in a glass of water and drink it all at once. But now that I put it a large jug of water (32 or 64oz) and sip on it throughout the day, it seems to have the opposite effect on me. I have more energy this way.




Ditto


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 19, 2010)

Aggie said:


> DE did make me tired and sleepy when I took a hefty tablespoon in a glass of water and drink it all at once. But now that I put it a large jug of water (32 or 64oz) and sip on it throughout the day, it seems to have the opposite effect on me.* I have more energy this way.*






I can't say it's had that effect on me, but I'm def. not as tired doing it this way . My nails are growing like CRAZY!!

I'm still gonna try to do a spoon at night to knock me out. Along with what I'm doing throughout the day.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah, that's right, my nails are growing a lot faster as well. Right now I am drinking a cup of coffee with a teaspoon of DE. I am trying to get it in my system anyway I can everyday. I actually look forward to the grainy taste of it in my mouth now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2010)

I forgot to add. My skin is looking so good right now.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine came in. I'll be starting on Monday. How do you store it when it's  opened? Mine are in zip lock bags.    I can't wait for the benefits of DE!


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Mine came in. I'll be starting on Monday. How do you store it when it's  opened? *Mine are in zip lock bags.*    I can't wait for the benefits of DE!





That's how mine came also. Make sure you store it in something glass http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=10618198&postcount=634


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, I've come to terms that my hair growth has increased too. I shaved my legs 4 days ago..and up until last night they looked like I hadn't shaved all month (I go that long w/o shaving in the winter)

So, around 7pm I shave. Come 3am I'm still up and there is all sorts of stubble and hair trying to push though. Ok, it's now been 27hrs later..I just rubbed my legs and there is here..no more stubble!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 21, 2010)

Is silica (horsetail extract found in hair vitamins)  the same as silicon (found in biosil)?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 22, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Mine came in. I'll be starting on Monday. How do you store it when it's opened? Mine are in zip lock bags.  I can't wait for the benefits of DE!


 
*I store mine in a big Mason jar always visibe reminder to take it daily. I had four bags, now two as I gave one to my mother, other was bought by a co-worker. Benefits are the joint discomfort relief, blood pressure steady around 120 systolic, 60's-70's diastolic, I have lost the darkness on my knuckles, my feet are always moist, less callous formations. I am more outgoing in my daily interactions for some reason-could be the DE, the homemade kombucha or the homemade keifer-whichever..I am happier.*


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 23, 2010)

Checking in:

Yes, I am 100% sure that the DE has given me a growth spurt. What I have also discovered is that the new growth is looser than before. This will make my stretches a whole lot easier.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 23, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Mine came in. I'll be starting on Monday. How do you store it when it's  opened? Mine are in zip lock bags.    I can't wait for the benefits of DE!



Good Luck! I saw your "Size 16 Jeans" in the other thread. I think with this DE you will probably be down to a size 12 by October. I am having to increase my caloric intake a bit so that I will not lose anymore weight. 

If you go to the www.containerstore.com you will find a lot of plastic containers that are good for storing the DE. I have one plastic container that I store the whole thing in, then one small container I keep in the bathroom for bathing and brushing my teeth.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 23, 2010)

If you don't care to order you can get some nice air tight jars in the cooking section at Walmart for cheap


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 23, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Good Luck! I saw your "Size 16 Jeans" in the other thread. I think with this DE you will probably be down to a size 12 by October. I am having to increase my caloric intake a bit so that I will not lose anymore weight.
> 
> If you go to the www.containerstore.com you will find a lot of plastic containers that are good for storing the DE. I have one plastic container that I store the whole thing in, then one small container I keep in the bathroom for bathing and brushing my teeth.




LOL! I won't get my hopes up that high. I will be starting with a small dose of 1 tsp in the noon time. I want to make sure it won't make me drowsy. I work in a pharmaceutical company and I must be wake and aware at all times. I took it in a tall glass of OJ and I just hear my tummy making noises. I got a weird feeling like my scalp is being massaged.  I don't believe I need to spend a super amount of $ storing DE, but I want to make sure I don't knock it over. I got mine from More Than Alive site. I hope to have great night's sleep and healthier insides. I am working on weight loss and hair growth separately. I am working on not getting my hopes too high, so if I get any other benefits, I'll be happy!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

is this the same as Fuller's Earth?

i sure hope so because i just ordered some, lol!

we'll see how it goes and i hope it's as successful as some reports have said it is!


----------



## joyfullylivinglife (Aug 23, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> I just took my nightly shower and used the DE, my ski feels so smooth and clean! I am now drinking cranberry juice with 1 heaping tablespoon of it and look forward to sleeping like a baby tonight! I expect to have another vivid dream as well, hope it aint a nightmare! I also noticed that I am having what feels like menstrual cramps even though I just got off my cycle.



This is my third day on DE, and my energy is through the roof! Today, I too started having the sensation of menstrual cramps. I wonder if my cycle will lighten up. It's not due for a while, but that would be really nice.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 24, 2010)

This is slightly off topic but is anyone else concerned about the bed bug situation in NYC and other major cities? They are in hotels, dorms, office buildings, clothing stores, and movie theaters. DE kills bed bugs the same way it kills other insects. I hadn't been using it around my home but I'm now starting to think that it may be a good idea as a preventative measure. 

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Its just been on my mind today. I talked with a woman who told me that she has been steaming her mattress every night for dust mites. After speaking with her for a few minutes I realized that she thought dust mites and bed bugs were the same thing. I was like :burning: The way they talk about bed bugs just makes me itch.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is slightly off topic but is anyone else concerned about the bed bug situation in NYC and other major cities? They are in hotels, dorms, office buildings, clothing stores, and movie theaters. DE kills bed bugs the same way it kills other insects. I hadn't been using it around my home but I'm now starting to think that it may be a good idea as a preventative measure.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Its just been on my mind today. I talked with a woman who told me that she has been steaming her mattress every night for dust mites. After speaking with her for a few minutes I realized that she thought dust mites and bed bugs were the same thing. I was like :burning: The way they talk about bed bugs just makes me itch.




You can dust the mattress with DE. That's what I would do if I were worried about it. Just sprinkle all over the mattress and spread it evenly so that every inch is covered. I stay in NYC 3-4 times a year and the cleanliness of the rooms is always a top priority for me.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is slightly off topic but is anyone else concerned about the bed bug situation in NYC and other major cities? They are in hotels, dorms, office buildings, clothing stores, and movie theaters. DE kills bed bugs the same way it kills other insects. I hadn't been using it around my home but I'm now starting to think that it may be a good idea as a preventative measure.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Its just been on my mind today. I talked with a woman who told me that she has been steaming her mattress every night for dust mites. After speaking with her for a few minutes I realized that she thought dust mites and bed bugs were the same thing. I was like :burning: The way they talk about bed bugs just makes me itch.



I'm sure the situation isn't as bad as the epidemic in Ohio. Anyway, if you do visit a hotel, put your luggage on the table, not floor an strip the bed. Look for signs of feedings. Lift the seams too. 

When you get home, wash everything in hot water and dry high heat for an hour. 

Once you get bedbugs, it's a pain to get rid of.


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 24, 2010)

OK - I got my shipment last week and started taking a heaping teaspoon each day (now I know it should have been a heaping tablespoon).  Oh yeah, not every day because I keep forgetting to take it (like last night).  

I haven't noticed any changes I must say.  It's only been a week I suppose but no increase in anything - I'm more concerned about my colon but I am excited about the other potential benefits too.

I normally take it in the evenings.  I remember having a few great vivid dreams but I don't know if I took the DE on the same day. 

Didn't know that I should keep the DE in an air tight container. Right now I have it in the baggie it came in and I placed that in a larger baggie but nothing is air tight. I'll have to take care of that.  

I am interested in taking it after it has been saturated but I'm still confused about how that works.  Do you drink the entire gallon every day - which is how much water we should drink.  By the way I usually take mine with juice or Sobe water.  Also I take all sorts of vitamin supplements throughout the day along with acid reflux drugs - could cause a problem huh?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 25, 2010)

I am not having the BM burst like everyone. Am I doing something wrong?  I am scared now. In fact, I haven't made my normal amount since starting DE and it is only day 2. I am going to skip tomorrow and see what happens. If I don't go back to normal, I will be returning it. I took vitamins in the AM, but just a regular one. Tonight I made the mistake of using 2 tsp of it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 25, 2010)

LadyPBC said:


> I am interested in taking it after it has been saturated but I'm still confused about how that works.  Do you drink the entire gallon every day - which is how much water we should drink.  By the way I usually take mine with juice or Sobe water.  Also I take all sorts of vitamin supplements throughout the day along with acid reflux drugs - could cause a problem huh?



Its best if you drink at least half of your body weight in oz per day. There are times when I drink a whole gal of water. I do not do the saturation method, yet but plan to soon. If you dont' drink the entire gal don't worry about it. Basically you are letting the silica form and your drinking it in small amounts throughout that gallon throughout the day. That 1tsp-1TBS (however much you use) will still product silica in over 6 months off of the same 1tsp if you leave the residue at the bottom.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 25, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am not having the BM burst like everyone. Am I doing something wrong?  I am scared now. In fact, I haven't made my normal amount since starting DE and it is only day 2. I am going to skip tomorrow and see what happens. If I don't go back to normal, I will be returning it. I took vitamins in the AM, but just a regular one. Tonight I made the mistake of using 2 tsp of it.





I t made me constipated when I first started  taking it.. I used EVCO to combat this and drank more water. I was off of it a few months, but now that I'm back on it's just the opposite. I have a bm about an hour after taking it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 25, 2010)

The BM issue has been resolved. Oh am I so relieved!  I am feeling so good the past 2 days. No joint pain, no sinus problem, no sleepless nights, and boundless energy until I'm ready to sleep!   My skin has been less itchy, too. There were too many benefits for me to stop cold turkey. The fact that I wake up and no longer drag all day is so wonderful. I can't put a price on it.  I will no longer take it in OJ, but water only.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 25, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> The BM issue has been resolved. Oh am I so relieved!  I am feeling so good the past 2 days. No joint pain, no sinus problem, no sleepless nights, and boundless energy until I'm ready to sleep!   My skin has been less itchy, too. There were too many benefits for me to stop cold turkey. The fact that I wake up and no longer drag all day is so wonderful. I can't put a price on it.  I will no longer take it in OJ, but water only.



 I knew you would like it! I really think you will be a size 12 by October. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay I have started my second menstrual cycle for the month of August. My first was in the first week of this month and I started another one yesterday. I am hoping that this cycle is for September. I do notice that my periods are lighter.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 26, 2010)

is the bio genic flour kind the same as the others. I saw some on ebay and I wanted to know if anybody has used it and if it is any different from the other brands?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 4, 2010)

It was hard than a mother to find this thread with the new bootleg search...
Anywho.. I was looking for general updates on google for the DE.. and I came across this thread...

http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/ne...ceous-earth-have-you-tried-228048/index2.html

They sound like a bunch of mean girls.. anywho..

DANCIN.. I have the biogenic flour as well and it looks just like my one from morethanalive.. I don't think there's anything different..  I started another thread called DE the remix.. but I was the threadkiller of my own thread because I never saw it again..


----------



## joyfullylivinglife (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh yay! I thought this thread disappeared. I just wanted to report that my cycle started this past thursday, and I had no cramps! I didn't even feel it come. Also, no breast tenderness beforehand. My skin has a glow to it, my eyelashes are growing, and my friend commented that my eyes are brighter (I didn't notice it myself). I'm so happy with this stuff. Thanks so much for starting this thread!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 5, 2010)

I gained weight from DE because I was constipated. Now with the coconut oil, I lost 3 lbs. I was so happy that I can use it now. I can't use DE without coconut oil!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 5, 2010)

*My skin has taken on a super glow, my hip joint is still fluid and flexible, my fingers have lost the kink. DE is mostly a good thing for me still with the exception of little chin hairs which need constant watching and removal-DE does increase hair growth.*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> It was hard than a mother to find this thread with the new bootleg search...
> Anywho.. I was looking for general updates on google for the DE.. and I came across this thread...
> 
> http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/ne...ceous-earth-have-you-tried-228048/index2.html
> ...


 
Girl Fab, those girls over there don't just seem mean, but unusally and unnecessarily downright angry. OMG! That is amazing. WOW!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 5, 2010)

I never knew you cuold eat this stuff.

I thought it was just for the bed bugs.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Girl Fab, those girls over there don't just seem mean, but unusally and unnecessarily downright angry. OMG! That is amazing. WOW!


 

I know right. And a lot of them are obviously members here that learn from the stuff we post! Did you read about the one that got on the MT bandwagon and was mad......


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 6, 2010)

That's why I hate when people post on other sites about what they learn here. They are highly critical, but they know they use what we use.  I like this site. Yeah, we have our drama, but it usually calms down. Some sites NEVER calm down. I have noticed that my grays are disappearing. I don't know if it is from DE or my daily wet buns with Afroveda's Pur whipped gelly. My hair is doing awesome and I feel awesome.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 6, 2010)

DD, I am so glad to hear your hair is doing Awesome, I am just so excited for you, keep up the good work!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 6, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I gained weight from DE because I was constipated. Now with the coconut oil, I lost 3 lbs. I was so happy that I can use it now. *I can't use DE without coconut oil!*




That's how I started out but over time that changed and now I no longer need the CO.




~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I never knew you cuold eat this stuff.
> 
> I thought it was just for the bed bugs.




 Only the food grade.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2010)

I sure do. That was funny.


*fabulosity* said:


> I know right. And a lot of them are obviously members here that learn from the stuff we post! Did you read about the one that got on the MT bandwagon and was mad......


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

because this is such a great thread.  I love drinking the silica water...


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm starting to think that I'm going through a reversal. Now, when I drink the DE water  before bed, I find that I have insomnia. So, now instead of helping me go to sleep, it's keeping me up. 

I still take my chlorella/spirulina during the daytime. I'm trying to figure out a good time to take the DE now. I want the minerals vitamins for both without canceling eachother out. 


~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I never knew you cuold eat this stuff.
> 
> I thought it was just for the bed bugs.


 Make sure the DE you have is food grade only. 



sheba1 said:


> because this is such a great thread.  I love drinking the silica water...


 I still haven't made a jug of the DE water yet.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 12, 2010)

Nasdaq,


I had called Wolfcreek Ranch and they told me that DE does NOT "absorb" the vitamins/minerals that you take.


----------



## AngieB (Sep 18, 2010)

bump..any updates from those using this product?


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 18, 2010)

AngieB said:


> bump..any updates from those using this product?


 
I still take mine religiously each and every day. I even took some with me on vacation for Labor Day weekend and I keep some at work and put it in my green tea mid-morning and my grape juice in the late afternoon. I still sleep well, vivid dreams every now and then and better energy due to the better deeper sleep. My skin, feet and hands are still soft so DE is working for me.


----------



## My Friend (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

After reading the thread I'm curious as to why there is muccus from the vagina? What is the orgin of the muccus? Has anyone needed lubrication since taking DE?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm still taking it every night. My nails are growing like crazy.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Sep 23, 2010)

ok mine just came in the mail! im so excited! lol i got 1lb for 8 bucks i think. the package says food grade but then it has the names and dosages for animals. is this ok? lol


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't taken any in 1 week now. I was taking it every night, but I think now instead of making me sleepy, it was keeping me up. So, now I'm going to start taking DE during the daytime to see how I react.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to say that I got a lot of growth from using DE. When I started bunning a month ago, I had just enough hair to put in the bun. Now, I have more hair hanging out of it. I haven't been drinking as much, but I'm going back to it.  I no longer need coconut oil to get my BM benefits, but I wonder if I should do so anyway for optimum health.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 23, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I have to say that I got a lot of growth from using DE. When I started bunning a month ago, I had just enough hair to put in the bun. Now, I have more hair hanging out of it. I haven't been drinking as much, but I'm going back to it.  I no longer need coconut oil to get my BM benefits, but I wonder if I should do so anyway for optimum health.


 
 Told ya it would balance out.  CO is good for overall health, but be careful taking the two together. If might make you a bit too loose if you know what I mean.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Sep 25, 2010)

ok so im going into day 3 of this and im having some troubles lol. my mouth is dry as all get out and i have been drinking water by the bucket. TMI ALERT lol, i have not had a bm since the first day i started and i usual "go" twice a day.  am i doing something wrong?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 25, 2010)

Some users, myself included experience constipation in the beginning.  I combated this with EVCO. A tablespoon melted over food. Warning it gives energy so don't do it at night.

After a while everything balanced out and I no longer need it. Also see DDTexlaxed post below.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 26, 2010)

I just ordered mine from here too



DeenIsFirst said:


> I just ordered some today from here: Diatomaceous Earth - food grade powder - More Than Alive
> 
> Will check back in a few months with results, if any.


----------



## joyfullylivinglife (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been giving my cat some in her food once a day for as long as I've been taking it (about 5 weeks). My mom came over the other day and was petting her. She was like, omg, she's soooo soft! Did you get a new brush? I'm like huh? And then I realized.. the only change was the DE. I guess I didn't notice because the change was gradual, but it actually did make a huge difference in the texture of her fur. Hopefully it is doing the same for my hair!


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail today. I'll check back in to report any changes good or bad. I'm excited. Guess I owe all those ppl who talked about eating dirt an apology.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so I started back on DE a few days ago and forgot about the energy part.  I've been taking a tbsp in my tea right before bed and have been having trouble falling asleep.  I have a loaded cup of tea right in front of me and reading Flow's comment hit me like a bolt of lightening.  D'oh!!!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so I started back on DE a few days ago and forgot about the energy part.  I've been taking a tbsp in my tea right before bed and have been having trouble falling asleep.  I have a loaded cup of tea right in front of me and reading Flow's comment hit me like a bolt of lightening.  D'oh!!!


 
NJoy, I was fine using DE nightly for the first month getting sound sleep. The past few weeks though I'd had insomnia. only recently did it occur to me that it may be the DE. So, I've been taking it during the day (when I remember) and I'm not tired or drowsy! I dont have a surge of energy though either.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva, yeah, I'm definitely going to have to switch to earlier.  When I took DE before, I took it twice a day with the 2nd dose being no later than about 6pm.  I knew better.   So, I was drinking my tea while reading Flow's comment and here I am, still up at 2am.  I feel exhausted but I can't fall asleep.  My mind is going a zillion miles per minute with random thoughts.  Ah well.  Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay I put less than 2 tbsp in 25oz of water... It turned straight up white almost like milk. So I shook it and that didn't help... Did I put too much? I guess it's still okay to drink it the site said you can't over dose.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 1, 2010)

silenttullip said:


> Okay I put less than 2 tbsp in 25oz of water... It turned straight up white almost like milk. So I shook it and that didn't help... Did I put too much? I guess it's still okay to drink it the site said you can't over dose.


 
It didn't settle at the bottom? I've never had it turn white like milk but it will be cloudy until it settles. As long as its food grade, you should be okay.


----------



## sikora (Oct 2, 2010)

What precautions are you ladies taking to avoid inhaling the dust?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 2, 2010)

I dilute mine with water before mixing. I don't get dust particles this way.


----------



## sikora (Oct 2, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I dilute mine with water before mixing. I don't get dust particles this way.


 
But aren't you exposed to it before being mixed with water? I mean, when you open the container you store it in, it's there in your face, no? Even if for a few seconds. 

I'm not trying to be a debbie downer, but I'm reading that it's not safe to inhale this stuff and I hope that you guys are aware of this.


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 2, 2010)

sikora said:


> But aren't you exposed to it before being mixed with water? I mean, when you open the container you store it in, it's there in your face, no? Even if for a few seconds.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a debbie downer, but I'm reading that it's not safe to inhale this stuff and I hope that you guys are aware of this.


 
I store mine in a canister. When I open the top the de just sits there. So I stand arms length and dip my spoon in the container and put it in my cup. I am not standing over it with my face above it. so no dust goes anywhere. 
when I first put the de in a canister a little bit of dust came up but that was it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 2, 2010)

If you ingest a large amount of it, it just irritates you. It has never happened to me. I don't use it for house hold uses like ridding a bed of bed bugs. I just drink it. It really is not a danger if you use a few tsp in your drink. If you intend to use a large amount for other uses in the home, using a mask is best.


----------



## sikora (Oct 2, 2010)

dancinstallion said:


> I store mine in a canister. When I open the top the de just sits there. So I stand arms length and dip my spoon in the container and put it in my cup. I am not standing over it with my face above it. so no dust goes anywhere.
> when I first put the de in a canister a little bit of dust came up but that was it.


 
Thanks!! I'm interested in trying it for the ummmm...bowel help lol, but the inhalation thing gave me pause.

I don't know how to multi quote, but thanks as well DD


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with DDTexlaxed. It would just irritate you if you are sensitive to dust. I keep mine in a big plastic container and no dust comes up when I open it. I just dip a clean tablespoon in it to scoop it out and that's it.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 4, 2010)

I store mine in a large glass jar and I have never had a problem with dust.


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 15, 2010)

u've got to wait a few minutes ( i have no idea how long, i usually put it in my water and go do something) and it will settle.  the water will be very slightly cloudy and u will be able to see it settled at the bottom.  if u shake it, it will get super cloudy all over again.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 5, 2010)

*My podiatrist has less callous work to do, my feet are still moisturized, my hair is healthy and growing, skin is butter soft, doggie is still limp free. I just ordered more DE as I gave away, sold, used for myself and Puppygurl.*
*I ordered through Amazon instead of MorethanAlive-works well but I changed vendor because I prefer a chalky taste{similar to the one co-worker started me on} to the more bland version from MoreTA. *
*I cannot stand the shipping costs, wish it could be found locally.*


----------



## RossBoss (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm still faithfully taking my DE, one tablespoon in the morning, the other in the later afternoon. I sleep like a baby every day and can take a nap at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 13, 2010)

How is everyone doing on their DE? I stopped for the past couple months while I did my last detox. I took 1TBS the other night, but none since then. 

Starting tonight, I'm going to get back to ingesting my DE in the evenings.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm restarting my DE since going natural and my hair feels so different. I don't know if it is the products or the DE. I haven't had natural hair ever feel so soft and silky.


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been taking mine faithfully for the past week. I keep forgetting.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 14, 2010)

Still doing good. I take it every single day. I have been traveling a lot lately and I bought a plastic bottle from The Container Store and I carry it with me. I put it in my morning OJ and my evening fruit juice.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 14, 2010)

Still taking mine in the morning...


----------



## curali (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been taking it, faithfully, since February and now, Praise God, I've finally gotten my 

sisters on it, too!!


The best news though, is that my nephew, who is a paraplegic and has decubitus ulcers is now on it, too

I'm so happy for him!  He said he is Not going into 2011 with those horrible sores on him

and I've been telling him that he doesn't have to and now he's on the bandwagon!

To God be the glory!!


----------



## RossBoss (Jan 9, 2011)

Pushing this thread into the New Year/New Decade. DE has been good to me!


----------



## curly2shoez (Jan 9, 2011)

On my fourth day taking it... I drink it in my coffee at night... Just one tablespoon... Might increase it to one tablespoon in the morning and again at night... Too soon for visible or physical signs... But I like what I've read about it and thought it was worth trying...


----------



## 757diva (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay. I just received mine in the mail today but how much has everyone been taking? I was thinking 2 teaspoons in a 20 floz bottle of water. Is that too much? Or should I start off with 1 teaspoon?


----------



## curly2shoez (Feb 1, 2011)

757diva said:


> Okay. I just received mine in the mail today but how much has everyone been taking? I was thinking 2 teaspoons in a 20 floz bottle of water. Is that too much? Or should I start off with 1 teaspoon?



I'm up to 2 tbs.  But I started off with one for maybe 2 weeks.  I don't think 2 would be too much to start but expect to be going to the rr regularly.  Also u might wanna mix it in something other than water... I mix it it my coffee or hot cocoa.


----------



## My Friend (Feb 1, 2011)

Where can I purchase DE without a huge shipping costs?


----------



## 757diva (Feb 2, 2011)

I got mine off of Ebay for about 8 bucks and free shipping. But make sure it's the food grade kind.

I ended up taking 1 teaspoon and OMG I couldn't even drink the whole bottle of it with water it was so UGH. So I bought some mango sunny d and drink it in that and it is soooo tasty. TMI I never was a person to have BM once a day more like twice a week. Since using this I have been going once a day and have not been constipated. I have been breaking out though (I don't know if this is normal) but so far so good.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 25, 2011)

BUMP!!! Some of you ladies with the big bags, would you part with a few ounces, so that I can try it and not pay outrageous shipping, please....please...please.....im in Atlanta...TIA


----------



## cherryhair123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bumping-Any updates?


----------



## RossBoss (Apr 9, 2011)

Still taking mine faithfully everyday.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nova (Apr 9, 2011)

Is anyone getting good growth from taking DE?  I read on a previous post taking DE for a long period of time can cause side effects such as sinus problems.  Has anyone experience this?


----------



## thatscuteright (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump.................


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 19, 2011)

I took it for a while... Still have some left...
No noticeable improvement in... well... anything


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2011)

I just refilled my jar. I'll start back hopefully this week.


----------



## Prudent1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> Is anyone getting good growth from taking DE? I read on a previous post taking DE for a long period of time can cause side effects such as sinus problems. Has anyone experience this?


@Nova,
I have been taking DE for about 5 or 6 months now. Not consistently until recently though. After an initial detox period (which I countered by drinking more H2O) I am not having any problems. Regarding your concerns about LTE, I rotate all supplements I take always!! As a rule of thumb so that my body will not get too used to something and to avoid unwanted side effects. Some I do 5 days on weekends off and others 3 weeks on 1 week off. Your local health food store should be able to tell you which supplements to rotate and how or you can pay attention to your body and do what works for you. I have gotten good growth this winter and retained (despite having to trim about 1/2" from using the TT). My hair usually thrives during the more humid months of summer. I hope this year is no exception. I do need to say I am currently using other growth aids in addition to the DE. They are all supposed to compliment each other. 
HTH,
P1


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 15, 2011)

Still going strong with the DE! For the litter box as well as internally.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep RossBoss,
Me too! I think I am seeing some of the benefits with my skin too. I have far less breakouts etc even as my period approaches. I read somewhere recently to make sure you pair it with MSM or some type of sulfur and a time released vitamin C product to get the most bang for your buck. I have always had dry skin that IMO was not very supple. I have noticed over the past few months a change in that area. I purchased some more DE earlier this week. Gonna give it a full year to reach a final conclusion.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone else have any updates, info to share? 

I was taking ~DE for a while and just remembered after months that it's still there. The bottle doesn't have an expiration date (understandable considering it's used to kill bugs too) but after maybe 7 months do you think it safe to take internally? TIA


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 3, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Anyone else have any updates, info to share?
> 
> I was taking ~DE for a while and just remembered after months that it's still there. The bottle doesn't have an expiration date (understandable considering it's used to kill bugs too) but after maybe 7 months do you think it safe to take internally? TIA



Yes, it is millions of years old anyway. I take mine faithfully every morning in my OJ and I sleep like a baby at night. This is the only thing that has improved my sleep.


----------



## BlaqBella (Aug 3, 2011)

RossBoss said:


> Still going strong with the DE! For the litter box as well as internally.


 

RossBoss what does it do for the litter box? TIA.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 3, 2011)

BlaqBella said:


> @RossBoss what does it do for the litter box? TIA.



During the summer time, small little flies would reproduce in the box, since adding the DE it doesn't happen anymore because the DE kills insects by cutting them and dehydrating them. It also makes the litter clump better and cuts down on the odor.


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 18, 2011)

I purchased DE over a year ago, and used it for about a week. I had to stop using it due to medical reasons, then I got pregnant and forgot that I could use it while preggers.

I started this back up last week, and so far I am definitely seeing results!

I have been taking one heaping teaspoon first thing in the morning with a little water and chasing it down like a shot. I follow that with a cup of water to get thr grit aftertaste out of my mouth.

I will take one or two more teaspoons during the day after a meal (I prefer to do it if i have a heavy meal) and fill up on water throughout the day.

I immediately noticed a change in my energy level, as I am much more alert than usual. I also noticed the aches in my joints (I have tendonitis) have subsided. My skin is also softer, more supple. I have Keratosis Pilaris,a nd I am seeing them fade before my eyes, not drastically, but noticably.

As far as detoxing, I have at least 1 BM a day when I drink enough water. If I am lacking, I get a little constipated so that is my reminder to drink up.

I have been heavily doing research on DE as I like to know exactly what I am up against when trying something new and not widely used and recognized. I'm giving this at leatsd a month of consistent use before I determine if I want to share this with my family, as they are major skeptics.

Glad to be back on DE


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping and Subscribing.  Anyone still using DE?  TIA!


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, recent updates por favor.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 10, 2011)

I was using it for a while and want to restart again for detox purposes initially.
TMI coming: While taking it I felt that it blocked me up but as I increased my water/fibre intake it definitely cleansed me out...*cough*old, dark .... was removed*cough* Sorry

I also lost 1/2 a stone around that time but can't give credit to DE.

I didn't take it long enough after that to see how else I was benefitting. I don't even remember how my skin was improving or nails etc. so I will try to document it better this time round starting tomorrow. 
I know previously I did receive such benefits though.


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Stumbled across this thread a couple days ago and have gone through reading most of the posts. This stuff sounds incredible, almost too incredible! So, I searched around to find more info.  Although most of what I found were sales pitches or information that tracked back to one source, I'm not going to argue with the testimonials on LHCF.  

It seems safe enough and I am intrigued - so I just ordered a couple lbs and convinced my DH to experiment with me!

I realize this thread started a couple years ago, I just hope the wheels haven't fallen off the bandwagon for good.  I'd love to know who is still doing this and what their results are? Has anyone experienced any long term benefits?


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Sep 12, 2011)

The posts above on this page are from this year so people are still using it. But like you I want to know more results.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm still using it. I just discovered that I had a carpet beetle infestation so I am using it for that as well. I take it every morning with my OJ. I put some on my wash cloth occasionally as well. It really helps with getting a good night's sleep.


----------



## Prosperity711 (Sep 13, 2011)

I started taking it about a week ago, haven't really noticed anything yet, I put it in my protein shake in the morning, I think I need to drink more water because it don't make me regular like I have read from other users which is one of the main reasons I started taking it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 13, 2011)

I stopped using this stuff but I will say I actually liked the taste. I just use it in my lawn and garden. Works wonders for making plants grow quickly and bigger.


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 13, 2011)

BUMPING...for more responses!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, I've been drinking it mixed with water since Sunday. Maybe about 2ltrs so far (not much, I know). 
No obvious signs as of yet but I have had a whitehead develop on my bust and 1 bm. Probably unrelated but yeah.
Will update with something more, I hope, next time.


----------



## Rhetta (Sep 14, 2011)

Well. I just had my first DE drink tonight. I got a little bit nervous cause I just started chlorella too so, I did 1/2 tsp in 2% milk, 1 scoop of whey protein, fresh strawberries and 1/2 banana (made DH drink some too AND 2 coworkers are starting tomorrow cause if I'm going down, I'm taking everybody with me ) 

Now I'm drinking like an ocean of water cause I don't want my bowels to block up! We'll see what happens


----------



## christian01 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just started today.  Took 2 tsp this morning with coffee.  After reading a lot of posts from this thread, I see the most popular dose is 1 or 2 tablespoons a day. I am going to try that and give an update later.


----------



## CandyCurls (Oct 7, 2011)

Any updates? I'm expecting mine tomorrow.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 7, 2011)

does it curb your appetite? 
has anyone lost weight from this?


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just bought it today I need a detox and if I can lose weight too that will be great !!


----------



## MsBizness (Oct 14, 2011)

Just started on DE today (1 heaping teaspoon in diluted apple juice 2x day). Will start a DE blog with progress/effects.

So far, I'm dealing with a low grade headache and some stomach gurgling. I pray it's not a worm war going on in there... erplexed


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 15, 2011)

MsBizness drink more water to combat that.
Personally stopped as I didn't like obvious (initial) affects on me. Won't be trying again for a while.


----------



## MsBizness (Oct 16, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ thanks! I started to feel dehydrated and the increased water intake did help. 



~Vintage Queen~ said:


> @MsBizness drink more water to combat that.
> Personally stopped as I didn't like obvious (initial) affects on me. Won't be trying again for a while.


----------



## billyne (Oct 16, 2011)

i just started taking it this morning..i want to give some to my dog and cat but i'm scared.erplexed


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 20, 2011)

So I got my DE in and I have a question

I found this info on the web


> Diatomaceous Earth  for Parasites Cleansing
> 
> 1 to 2  tablespoon of DE to a glass of water or juice (or any liquid)
> stir and drink up !
> ...



http://www.humanparasitesymptoms.com/human-tapeworm/diatomaceous-earth-humans-parasites/

So I want the silica benefits overall, but would there be any harm in doing both for a while?  Drink the silica water throughout the day and take a tsp daily to get the parasite cleaning..for say about a month.

I just want to make sure Im not overdoing it


----------



## billyne (Nov 2, 2011)

So heres a little update..ive been taking it since october 16 and i havent really noticed anything except my skin is really clear and im pooping regularly. But let me tell u about my dog, i have a 12 year old english bulldog that has had hip diplaysha (sp?) Since she was a puppy. The last visit to the vet they said it was getting worse and i noticed that it was getting hard for her to walk so i carry her around..dont judge me--i have no kids and she's very spoiled. Since ive been giving her de she walks around with less effort and appears to not be in pain. Ive even caught her on my livingroom sofa (thats a no no) and she hasnt tried to jump up there in a long time!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 3, 2011)

Is anyone willing to give or sell a sample? I want to try it without committing to a 50lb bag.  If so, PM me. Thanks


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 3, 2011)

I bought a bag of this a couple months ago and only started taking it today.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 26, 2012)

*I have been using this product about 3 days *and already experiencing increased energy, better sleep and positive changes in my skin and hair! The detox is also in full effect intestinally*wink wink*. I feel great and haven't had this much energy in months! Even did a tremendous deep clean to my apt and laundry. It's crazy! Even clarity in my thinking has been enhanced. I am more motivated to go to the gym also!*Anyone still using this product with new results not listed here?* Thanks!!!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been dying to try DE but I'm afraid of seeing worms in the toilet


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a big bag of this stuff that i was using to treat some bugs. im kinda scared to put it in my water and drink it


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 28, 2012)

Wait i have this stuff and i bought and use it for my dog(flea treatment). I will come back and read this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## frizzy (Aug 28, 2012)

I still have a huge bag, I was gonna start taking a tbsp per day soon, but after reading the post by ladysaraii I think I will try that method.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 28, 2012)

frizzy

I've been doing that with my water pitcher at work.  I actually realized today that I need to add more


----------



## frizzy (Aug 28, 2012)

I would rather drink the liquid benefits since I don't have parasites.  When I took it before I was starting to wonder if I was making concrete in my bowels.   

Thanks for sharing this info! ladysaraii


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 28, 2012)

Thx for the update ladies! I don't want to be *drinking dirt *alone!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 14, 2013)

I bumped this because I am going to start adding this to my after workout smoothies.  I bought a ton of this stuff a couple years ago and now the canisters are just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## hairenergizer (Jul 7, 2013)

Bump Bump Bump..................


----------



## JessieLeleB (Oct 4, 2013)

Bumping! This I'm going to order some of this to add to drinks starting in nov!


----------



## DrC (Oct 4, 2013)

frizzy said:


> I would rather drink the liquid benefits since I don't have parasites.  When I took it before I was starting to wonder if I was making concrete in my bowels.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info! ladysaraii



That happened to me. Means either  you're  consuming too much or not  drinking enough water. I used to use DE, but use it on the family puppy and in his food, to  prevent worms and neutralize dog odor.

Remeber ladeis,  you have to drinks LOOOOOOOOOOOOOTS of water with it and consume it in small quantities. DE will soak up water in your body and make  you very constipated if you  don't keep your fluid consumption in check.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, just came across this thread on my way to BSL challenge. I thought i was alone in the DE dept., who knew!
I too bought a ton of this stuff not realizing I bought a ton of this stuff. I started drinking it for a bit, stopped and started again 2 months ago. It's a great colon cleanser. I take MSM 1000mg and bee pollen so I'm not sure of the hair benefits yet from the DE.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Oct 5, 2013)

Does DE help with acne? I'd love to try something internal other that lots of water I been drink and still having minor break outs.


----------



## georgia80 (Dec 3, 2013)

.....bumping for updates


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 20, 2014)

Bumping...

Starting this again for the new year. 

My order should be here in a few days.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2014)

It's here! I won't officially start till this weekend since I haven't taken  it in over a year I'm not sure if it's going to give me energy or put me to sleep.

Anyone else still taking this? Any results/adverse effects?

Paging...

HappilyLiberal frizzy @http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=143244 			  				 					 					ladysaraii Successfulmiss

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=97555melissa-bee Miss Monae RossBoss curali sqzbly1908

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=5870DDTexlaxed Aggie BrooklynSouth Nasdaq_Diva

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=72065sheba1 *fabulosity* 

I know I missed some ppl, just trying to resurrect this thread


For those of you who stopped who wants to start this again for the new year?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm still drinking it in my water at work.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 24, 2014)

ladysaraii said:


> I'm still drinking it in my water at work.




Any new results?


----------



## curlicarib (Jan 24, 2014)

I still have is a few times a week.  Daily is too much for me - my nails get brittle.  But I like it because I feel like it keeps my digestive tract clean.


----------



## frizzy (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the invite flowinlocks !  Count me in.  I'm gonna let it soak in a water bottle and drink it that way.  I won't be taking it by the spoonful this time.    and I'm gonna get good "colon sweep" in before I start.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2014)

flowinlocks said:


> It's here! I won't officially start till this weekend since I haven't taken it in over a year I'm not sure if it's going to give me energy or put me to sleep.
> 
> Anyone else still taking this? Any results/adverse effects?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for bumping up this thread flowinlocks. I had stopped taking mine - I don't even know why because it worked so well for my skin, weight control and bone health. 

I can't say what it was doing about my hair because I never kept up with that - was already doing too many other things to measure it properly. 

I have a much simpler regimen now so I will resume taking DE tomorrow and give a better review on hair after a few months. I will add DE as a vitamin to my vitamin regimen. 

I will need to order some more in about 2 weeks as my skin and bones mean more to me at 45 years young then accomplishing waist length hair.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 25, 2014)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for bumping up this thread @flowinlocks. I had stopped taking mine - I don't even know why because it worked so well for my skin, weight control and bone health.
> 
> I can't say what it was doing about my hair because I never kept up with that - was already doing too many other things to measure it properly.
> 
> ...




Amen to that!Aggie. Good to see you. I haven't over here in a long time.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 25, 2014)

I purchased a bag last night due to this here thread...

Will incorporate into regimen next week...

Off to read up, refresh my memory....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2014)

flowinlocks said:


> Amen to [email protected]Aggie. Good to see you. I haven't over here in a long time.


 
flowinlocks, I noticed you were MIA for a while there and it's good to have you back too. You were missed. I can't wait to give DE a month or 2 to kick in like it did for me before.



JFemme said:


> I purchased a bag last night due to this here thread...
> 
> Will incorporate into regimen next week...
> 
> Off to read up, refresh my memory....


 
Hey @JFemme, which site did you buy yours from and what size did you get? I just got a 10lb bag from www.earthworkshealth.com. I don't want to run out so by the time it gets here, I will most likely be needing it.

I thought morethanalive was a little too expensive. Their 50lb bag was $100.00 and earthworkshealth's 50lb bag was $27.50 which is a huuuuuge difference.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 26, 2014)

Aggie 

I purchased the 1lb bag from StarWest Botanicals @ local health food store..

My plan is to use it three days out of the week, see how it affects me for a few weeks before investing in a larger bag...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2014)

dancinstallion said:


> How long does this last before you have to use it all or throw it? Does it have an expiration date? I guess it would be better to buy smaller quantities. I am really considering buying this. Use for 30days straight then rotate every other month. I am still scared about over usage.


 
DE does not have an expiration date - afterall, it is already thousands of years old.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there a DE challenge for 2014? I'm purchasing this week. This thread made me curious


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Is there a DE challenge for 2014? I'm purchasing this week. This thread made me curious


 
If there is one, I think I'd join myself. I started taking mine again yesterday, January 26th, 2014 - this is a reminder for me.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 27, 2014)

Reading this inspired me to buy a big box of DE tonight at my local feed store. Will start taking 1 tsp per day in the morning with my green tea. I want to start giving some to my dogs too!!!


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 28, 2014)

I purchased a 10 lb box of Food Grade DE at the local feed store for $14.  I was very happy to find it on the ground and not have to pay shipping.

I mixed a tsp of it in my oatmeal and ate it.  No taste or noticeable texture.

I will also mix a tsp of it in my green tea later today.

I am already drinking 100 oz daily of water and decaf green tea daily so I will be excited to see the results.

I want to start giving it to my dogs as well.  I have an energetic 16 year old schnoodle that does well with supplements.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Careful - depending on your constitution, this stuff can really "jam you up!" (If you know what I mean.)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2014)

^^^I'm currently taking 2 tbs a day - one in the morning and 1 in the evening. I am also drinking 2 tbs of coconut oil with each one, a couple of magnesium supplements and drinking lots of water and I'm doin a-okay in the constitutional area


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL -- gotcha.  See that's what I didn't do -- major mistake.





Aggie said:


> ^^^I'm currently taking 2 tbs a day - one in the morning and 1 in the evening. I am also drinking 2 tbs of coconut oil with each one, a couple of magnesium supplements and drinking lots of water and I'm doin a-okay in the constitutional area


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 29, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Careful - depending on your constitution, this stuff can really "jam you up!" (If you know what I mean.)


 


rawsilk said:


> LOL -- gotcha. See that's what I didn't do -- major mistake.


 
rawsilk I am vegan and after 2 days on this I've had no issues because the plant based diet plus the high fluid intake makes me extremely regular.

I slept well last night and that was a big benefit that I was hoping to see.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

That is good. As long as people take the necessary precautions and don't just dive into (like I did), should be fine. I am pretty vegan/raw but have to be careful re what I take in terms of supplements. Just wanted to make sure that anyone reading thread and benefits of DE doesn't make the same mistake. (Seriously, I was jacked for a minute.) 





biancaelyse said:


> @rawsilk I am vegan and after 2 days on this I've had no issues because the plant based diet plus the high fluid intake makes me extremely regular.
> 
> I slept well last night and that was a big benefit that I was hoping to see.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally ordered today. Should be here by Monday


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 1, 2014)

Woohoo! Got it today. Had a teaspoon with juice.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been taking this for 8 days.  So far, I notice that I feel fuller most days and that I have been sleeping well at night.

On day3 or 4, I started having a toothache.  I am wondering if this is related to the detoxification properties of the DE.  I'm not sure what that filling is made of.  I've started using sensodyne toothpaste and it is not aching as badly.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 4, 2014)

So loving this powder!

-I've been sleeping great which is a big deal for me.
-I've been having more BM than usual.
-Feel more alert during the day


----------



## juliehp (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumping.....!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 12, 2014)

I cannot sing enough praises about this product. Even if I don't get any hair growth from it I'll keep using just because if the energy and alertness it gives me during the day. At night it allows me to sleep like a baby (perhaps why I feel so well rested during the day). I'm also more motivated to work out as a result from it.

Those of you who have been using it for a while...have you noticed any growth from it?


----------



## mensa (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone taken DE for more than 2-3 years or longer?


----------



## juliehp (Feb 14, 2014)

Bump...........


----------



## ms jadu (Mar 16, 2014)

bumppity bump bump


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 16, 2014)

I just purchased my diatomaceous earth! I'm not really worried about hair...my primary goal with it is to improve my digestive health, help with weight loss, and improve my skin and nails.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone take it like someone said a long time ago to let it sediment in a pitcher of water and keep pouring off and refilling that?


----------



## juliehp (Mar 21, 2014)

I take it in a pitcher! I also drink 2 tablespoons in a glass with a tablespoon of Macro Greens or Miracle Reds daily, sometimes multiple times depending on how I feel...


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 28, 2014)

Bumping in thinking of restarting my DE reading this thread has jigged my memory of why I bought it  

Are any ladies still taking this?


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just got my order yesturday. I slept like a baby!!!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 28, 2014)

Lately I've only been taking one tablespoon in the morning (because I keep forgetting in the afternoon) and I've noticed I'm not sleeping as well as I was with the two tablespoons. I'm going back


----------



## Tyra (Mar 28, 2014)

I have some, but I haven't taken it yet. I bought it solely because I read that it helps with insomnia. I hope that it true!

ETA: Just read your comments saying you ladies are sleeping well. YAY!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 28, 2014)

brownb83
SweetlyCurly 

I'm hoping that it will help me with my sleep I have not been sleeping so well so fingers crossed.  I've only taken 1tblsp today may increase in a couple of days 

I'm very hopeful


----------



## naturallygoldie (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got mine. I'm going to try leaving a tablespoon in water over night and drinking in the am. I'm just not sure how much I should drink


----------



## nlamr2013 (Mar 29, 2014)

juliehp said:


> I take it in a pitcher! I also drink 2 tablespoons in a glass with a tablespoon of Macro Greens or Miracle Reds daily, sometimes multiple times depending on how I feel...



Thanks for responding! juliehp wow so you are getting super doses.  Have you already written about its effects on you?


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 30, 2014)

kinky curlygenie said:


> brownb83
> SweetlyCurly
> 
> I'm hoping that it will help me with my sleep I have not been sleeping so well so fingers crossed.  I've only taken 1tblsp today may increase in a couple of days
> ...



Yep i take two table spoons about one hour before bed and wow have i been sleeping. I will never stop using this.


----------



## Americka (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm glad this thread was bumped. I will re-start with DE tonight. I need it for health benefits and insomnia.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 1, 2014)

So I've been sleeping really well lately I didn't take before bed Ystrday but I slept well because I'm not so restless.  Will keep you updated if I have any other benefits although just grateful in sleeping woo.  Oh yeah I'm more productive because I have more energy woop woop


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 1, 2014)

I am going to start taking this again.
I read on another forum that you can use the same spoonful over and over for up to six month as the silica is released slowly in the water. 
So I am going to by a special mason jar and use that and then change the powder like every month and see how that works.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 9, 2014)

So are people doing the slow place a few tablespoons at the bottom of a jug version to drink throughout the day and taking a heap in the morning?  

I bought 10 lbs....lol. I need to figure out other ways to incorporate this in my life.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 10, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> So are people doing the slow place a few tablespoons at the bottom of a jug version to drink throughout the day and taking a heap in the morning?
> 
> I bought 10 lbs....lol. I need to figure out other ways to incorporate this in my life.



I've read that you get the silica benefits from letting it saturate the water, but if you don't swallow the actual grains, then you don't get the cleansing and de-worming/de-parasiting benefits.

I hedge my bets by letting it sit in the water for like fifteen minutes, and then I stir it up and gulp it down.
Mine has a bit of an earthy taste, so I add a bit of juice to take that away.


----------



## brownb83 (Apr 17, 2014)

My hair is growing beacause of this to. I has 1.5 inches when i relaxed. 

Thats after 9 weeks.


----------



## mensa (Apr 17, 2014)

This is so true.

For me, my hair has not only grown fast but it is getting really thick.


----------



## curlicarib (Apr 17, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> So are people doing the slow place a few tablespoons at the bottom of a jug version to drink throughout the day and taking a heap in the morning?
> 
> I bought 10 lbs....lol. I need to figure out other ways to incorporate this in my life.


 
I add a heaping teaspoon to my morning tea when I remember.


----------



## brownb83 (Apr 18, 2014)

At first I wasnt experienceing the "cleansing" effect for my Bowels. I have been taking this for a month and this week I have been "cleansing" alot.

Twice a day and ALOTof it. It makes me wonder about the parasite thing. Like it maybe took a month to kill them all.

Im not brave enough to look though


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Apr 20, 2014)

I've started taking it again and plan to be consistent with it this time. For those that experienced being tired, approximately how long did that last? I'm not tired to the point of feeling like I'm going to fall out, but more like a feeling of lounging all day like I've been up all night if that makes any sense. I've only been taking it for about three days, I take a heaping tablespoon.


----------



## brownb83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Chocolate_Silk said:


> I've started taking it again and plan to be consistent with it this time. For those that experienced being tired, approximately how long did that last? I'm not tired to the point of feeling like I'm going to fall out, but more like a feeling of lounging all day like I've been up all night if that makes any sense. I've only been taking it for about three days, I take a heaping tablespoon.



 Would take it before bed. I cant take it during the day for that reason.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Apr 20, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Would take it before bed. I cant take it during the day for that reason.



Thanks! I started the weekend well Friday (didn't work) I'll take it tonight because I didn't today because of being tired and it still lingered :-(


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 22, 2014)

Well. 

I am a few days in. No lbs lost, but I have more energy and it's curbed my appetite.

I take a tbsp in the AM in green tea and then I sip on DE water in my 24 oz water bottle daily. I'd like to incorporate it in other ways, just can't see how yet. 

But so far so good.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Apr 22, 2014)

For those taking Diatomaceous for a while did the "cleansing" come before the "renewed" skin? I'm probably being too anxious to see or feel anything so I thought I'd asked to hush me up!


----------



## simsim1980 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any updates


----------



## Lebiya (Jul 31, 2014)

Anymore hair growth stories?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone still taking this?  Any reviews for long term effects?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2014)

HISdaughter said:


> Anyone still taking this?  Any reviews for long term effects?



I don't know about hair growth, but my skin all over glows and is very pretty - well that's what everyone is telling me.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Aug 6, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I don't know about hair growth, but my skin all over glows and is very pretty - well that's what everyone is telling me.



How long have you been taking it?


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 6, 2014)

I took it consistently back in April for about 3 weeks for a trip and really saw changes in my appetite and lost almost 15 lbs. Since July....I'lll say I take it maybe 10% of the time, but when I do...same thing. The only reason I am not consistent is because I feel like I have to choose before my "take on an empty stomach vitamins" that I take first thing which actually does help my skin and hair or the DE that I take first thing. I can't seem to find any info about the time between DE and taking vitamins. I also realized later in the game that I need to make sure I take my probiotics. So maybe I'll report some hair, skin and even sleep changes...but for now...I'm going back to taking it because it help me manage my sugar/carb cravings and when I took my green smoothies about an hour later, I felt fuller longer. I felt energized after them.


----------



## frizzy (Aug 6, 2014)

I am going do the water-soak method starting tonite.  If I do take some of the powder down, it will be less than 1/2 tsp.

I'm thinking I'll take my vitamins/MSM in the morning with breakfast and DE water around 8 pm.  Hopefully I will sleep the whole night thru instead of waking 2 hours before the alarm and back sleepy when it's time to get up.


----------



## Mingus (Aug 6, 2014)

...


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 10, 2014)

I started taking DE about 4 months ago for the "elimination" properties, which it did a good job of. 3 months ago, I was dealing with the knots at the end of my hair and trying to decide if I should cut it. It was then I realized that my hair had grown almost more than an inch that month. That's when I realized that the silica content was growing my hair faster. I consumed it more regularly because I liked the taste of the water with DE in it, so I'm back on it regularly.  This stuff is great!


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 11, 2014)

Must say, I wonder has anyone used this in their hair like bentonite or rhassoul?


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey Ladies, I found this thread because I was looking for consuming clay for its nutritional/detox benefits.  I just read the Clay Cure.  I was initially interested in a bentonite clay because of its adsorbtion/absorption ability but after reading this thread I'm going to pick up some DE.  
I have already started consuming bentonite clay and doing clay baths after reading the book(only 2 days ago ).  Haven't noticed anything but increased fatigue and BM's.  Plan on reporting back.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking forward to reading this entire thread


----------



## HKW53 (Aug 23, 2014)

I want to try this.  How often do you take it, everyday, a few times a week?  How much do you take per day?  
Thanks


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 30, 2014)

Found a place near me that carries this. O am tempted to purchase


----------



## Penelope74 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been taking it for I guess a week and a half now. I teaspoon in the morning with my Oj and vitamins and at night with my Oj and vitamins. Since my gag reflex won't let me tolerate it in plain water. 

Benefits:

* Slept like a baby
* Curbs appetite
* Lost maybbbbeee 3 or 4 lbs,, But hey,,, I'll take what I can get.
* Skin is glowing
* Joints not AS achey anymore,, still achey tho. 

Haven't noticed any hair or nail benefits yet. I will keep using ftill the 10lb bag is gone. I got the food grade organic bag from Ace hardward for like 11.99


----------



## Mingus (Sep 8, 2014)

...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 22, 2014)

bumping................


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Dec 1, 2014)

I still LOVE D.E!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2015)

Any updates? I just took my first dose tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Platinum. I've been taking it since the last couple days in December. My cycle was only three days long and crampless. If that is the only benefit I receive, then I am just fine w/that.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2015)

Woke up with a massive headache this morning.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been slipping some into my tea for a week or so. Nothing big to report just yet, but I am sleeping better and able to keep my food cravings in check


----------



## curlicarib (Jan 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Woke up with a massive headache this morning.


 
Up your water intake.

I have a heaping teaspoon in my morning tea 2/3 times a week.  Have been for the past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 19, 2015)

Just started back on my DE. I will report back with updates.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 19, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Platinum. I've been taking it since the last couple days in December. My cycle was only three days long and crampless. If that is the only benefit I receive, then I am just fine w/that.





ohhhhhh???  i might just have to look into this!  haha


----------



## HHSJ85 (Jan 20, 2015)

i just ordered some. this is my second go round with DE. the first time i tried it, it made me constipated (tmi sorry) so i gave up. Im going to up my water intake and start with smaller doses this time =)


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to get some of this. Not just for the benefits to hair but I researched and read that it helps with tinnitus (ringing in the ears). I'd love this stuff just for that benefit alone. Tinnitus is a major pain in the behind. So I'll be back as soon as I get mine


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2015)

Taking one Tbsp every other day. I'm having more energy now. It's too soon to tell if DE is going to help increase my hair growth rate.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 6, 2016)

Bump

Is anyone still taking this? How's it going for you?


----------



## vevster (Jun 6, 2016)

sarumoki said:


> Bump
> 
> Is anyone still taking this? How's it going for you?



It irritates my tummy so I stopped.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2016)

sarumoki said:


> Bump
> 
> Is anyone still taking this? How's it going for you?



I still have some left. I take it for a few weeks then stop. I believe it helped me get rid of a few parasites and I saw a boost in hair growth for a while.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 9, 2016)

I took this for a few months last year. It gave me a lot of mucus and the worst flu I have ever had. I hope never to go thru that in life again. No benefits.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 9, 2016)

Back in 2011, my family and I drove over an hour to a farm and bought a 50 lb bag. Most of it is stored in buckets, the rest at home is in old 1 kg MSM containers. We have only finished a quarter of it and given some to others.

DH has been more consistent in taking it than I, mainly to aid in digestion. I have taken it at least several times a year over the years, but recently decided to be more consistent to see if it can help ease the aging process. 

Right now, I take a great heaping teaspoon (looks like over 2 teaspoons) in white grape juice an hour before food or supplements. Thanks to enzymes, I am regular, so I will be looking for other results.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 9, 2016)

I took this a couple of years back and just got back on it two months ago.

Effects so far:  Clearer skin; reduction of PMS symptoms (the reason I got back on) - bloating, cramps etc.; more restful sleep.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a 50lb bag of this right now but haven't started a consistently regimen with it but I need to for my skin and nail health and strength. Thanks for bumping...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

Sosa said:


> I took this for a few months last year. It gave me a lot of mucus and the worst flu I have ever had. I hope never to go thru that in life again. No benefits.



Those are detox symptoms @Sosa. I do get the mucus coming out of my system when I take it. I don't mind that since mucus in the body is a bad sign - means it needs some serious cleaning. Sorry it made you sick though.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2016)

I think I'm going back to drinking my liter sized bottle of water with DE in it. It mended a split in one of my large toenails before but after a couple of years of not taking it, the split returned .


----------



## beloved1bx (Mar 29, 2017)

Bumping


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2017)

It's been a while since I have used this. I took a tsp of DE last night and I woke up with some serious nasal congestion. Usually it would take a few days before I have detox symptoms but it happened quickly this time.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for bumping @Platinum. Taking mine right now and will be drinking it throughout the day.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2017)

Took another heaping Tbsp today in water.


----------



## freecurl (May 17, 2017)

My DE just arrived!!! I'm so excited to try this. Not sure if I should try for morning or evening use initially though. I really enjoyed reading this thread and watching you tube testimonials.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 18, 2017)

How does this compare to collagen powder?


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 28, 2017)

What brand? How much is needed daily to combat high blood pressure?



CurlyNue said:


> I purchased Diatomaceous Earth a little over a month ago based on the reviews received from a few ladies.  I've been taking a tablespoon at least three times a week.  I have never been great at taking vitamins and such; I always forget.  A week after purchasing I gave 2 cups of the earth to my brother who has high blood pressure and cholesterol issues. This is a 46 yr old man who had a stroke this time last year.  In addition, our father died of High Blood Pressure at about the same age. Religiously he takes a tablespoon a day in the morning on an empty stomach.  A few nights ago I get a phone call from brother asking me for some more of the white powder.  He tells me that he has run out the powder which is working great.  His BP has gone from 140 to 114, normal BP is 120.  My fourteen yr old had BP of 114 last week.  He is going to wait a couple of months before he tells his doctor about his lowered BP.  I will check back in once he see’s his physician.
> 
> His success has inspired me to be more diligent in taking my DE.  I cannot speak on what it does for hair but I can tell you that after a month of taking DE my brother BP has dropped.


----------



## Sharpened (May 28, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> How does this compare to collagen powder?


Not the same. DE is mostly the mineral silica, a trace building block for hair, skin, nails, and bone. Collagen (gelatin), whether from plant or animal, is the protein found the most in the body--the glue, in other words. 


Leo24Rule said:


> What brand? How much is needed daily to combat high blood pressure?


I am trying to get my DH to take it again, a tablespoon every other day, to see if it will helps his HBP.

As long as it is food-grade, any should be fine. I use the Perma-Guard brand.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 22, 2017)

I've been taking this for about 6 years and I notice it gives me a slight stinging pain in the back of my throat. Nothing too painful but just a slight irritation. I will continue to take it though because I love the texture of it in my mouth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 22, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> I've been taking this for about 6 years and I notice it gives me a slight stinging pain in the back of my throat. Nothing too painful but just a slight irritation. I will continue to take it though because I love the texture of it in my mouth.


Did it boost your hair growth?
Thank you.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 23, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Did it boost your hair growth?
> Thank you.



Not sure, my hair grows fast regardless so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 7, 2017)

freecurl said:


> My DE just arrived!!! I'm so excited to try this. Not sure if I should try for morning or evening use initially though. I really enjoyed reading this thread and watching you tube testimonials.



@freecurl how did the DE work for you?


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 7, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Did it boost your hair growth?
> Thank you.



Are you going to try it @AdoraAdora24?  It sounds quite interesting.........


----------



## keranikki (Dec 7, 2017)

I have some DE, that's been sitting in a jar on my counter, unused. I will take it this morning.  I will report back after a week of consistent use. 

Improvements I'm looking for after 60 days of use:
Menstrual cycle (I have endometriosis)
HBP
Hair growth


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Are you going to try it @AdoraAdora24?  It sounds quite interesting.........


It does sound interesting, but No. I will just be content with what I am doing now. No need to go chasing waterfalls...


----------



## beloved1bx (Dec 7, 2017)

I started this in the spring. I think it helped to improve my digestion/helped my GI track in some way. I thought I was developing food sensitivities as everything I used to eat would give me gas, you'd hear air moving around in my gut (so embarrassing).
But after taking it for a few weeks all that subsided. I also had been dealing with a lot of mental fog and felt that it was hard to concentrate. I'm pretty sure this was linked to how much sugar (carbs) I was eating. I believe the DE helped to lift that fog as well.

I'd get breakouts when I take it tho. I guess that's the toxins that were released.


----------



## freecurl (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> @freecurl how did the DE work for you?



Unfortunately I stopped using after 1-2 months. I didn't see any difference, possibly with digestion. I don't think I was drinking enough water with it. I have been however using the vital collagen peptides for about 2-3 months. My skin looks good, nails stronger but not growing longer, but not measuring hair growth to detect difference.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you.  Wanted to see if this would be a cheaper, more effective alternative to the Collagen Peptides I am taking but it sounds very similar so I will stick with what I have.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2017)

Just started taking this again on Sunday and the first 2-3 days made me nauseous - detox symptoms I believe, because yesterday and today I feel fine even though I am drinking it all day in my water. It made me urinate a lot today though.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Just started taking this again on Sunday and the first 2-3 days made me nauseous - detox symptoms I believe, because yesterday and today I feel fine even though I am drinking it all day in my water. It made me urinate a lot today though.



Can you let us know your results this coming Sunday, please?  Curious to see the effects after a week's use.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> Can you let us know your results this coming Sunday, please?  Curious to see the effects after a week's use.


Will do but I really don't think effects can be seen that quickly but nevertheless,I'll report changes, if any.


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Dec 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Will do but I really don't think effects can be seen that quickly but nevertheless,I'll report changes, if any.



I am interested in the adverse side effects of the DE.  I hate detoxing because the headaches are unbearable and I just can't sit on the toilet all day.  Sometimes these side effects in particular manifests days after starting the detox.  Just curious to see if you get anything other than nausea and frequent urination.  Thanks @Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

Bad&Bougee said:


> I am interested in the adverse side effects of the DE.  I hate detoxing because the headaches are unbearable and I just can't sit on the toilet all day.  Sometimes these side effects in particular manifests days after starting the detox.  Just curious to see if you get anything other than nausea and frequent urination.  Thanks @Aggie!


Okay will update


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 8, 2017)

Maybe a silica supplement tablet would be a better alternative to taking diatomoaceous earth powder.

I know it can be easy to turn to LHCF to find miracle products. And I admit that back when I was in college, and 18, I thought Diatomaceous Earth was going to give me a hair explosion. It didn't. Almost 10 years later, I realize I was just drinking animal rock dust out of my plastic cup in a dorm room. 

Further, I learned that diatomaceous earth is mostly silica. The form of silica itself (the powder coming from marine fossils) is regulated by OSHA for industrial exposure. Although from reading the regulation, it doesn't seem that diatomaceous earth is particularly dangerous, it  can still cause respiratory illness, including Pneumoconiosis. Please be careful not to breath it in while you're making use of it. It's unclassifiable as to whether it is or is not a carcinogen.

From my reading, the OSHA regulations are pretty mild. Which is why I'm sure it's allowed to be used and sold in our homes, and for our bodies. But I still think a silica supplement is better route. 

Read more on diatomaceous earth from OSHA.gov.

*Health Factors*

*Carcinogenic Classification:*
*International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC):* Group 3, not classifiable as to its carcinogenicity to humans

*NIOSH Immediately Dangerous To Life or Health Concentration (IDLH):* 3,000 mg/m3
*Potential Symptoms:* Pneumoconiosis
*Health Effects:* Possible Pneumoconiosis (HE10)
*Affected Organs:* Respiratory system


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2017)

krissyhair said:


> Maybe a silica supplement tablet would be a better alternative to taking diatomoaceous earth powder.
> 
> I know it can be easy to turn to LHCF to find miracle products. And I admit that back when I was in college, and 18, I thought Diatomaceous Earth was going to give me a hair explosion. It didn't. Almost 10 years later, I realize I was just drinking animal rock dust out of my plastic cup in a dorm room.
> 
> ...



Thanks you for sharing this post @krissyhair but I can only speak for myself in this regard.

You have to remember there is food grade and non-food grade DE. I used it about 4 years ago for 1 year and let me tell you what happened as a result. I had a toenail that was split down the center almost down to the cuticle for years and no matter what I did or took as supplement - nothing repaired that split.

A year later after taking DE that same nail was fully repaired and quite long. I was much healthier, plus my skin's appearance was outstanding, far better than it was before taking DE. I never got so many compliments on my skin until after taking DE.

I have no interest in what the government has to say about health or health products that make people well because they are on a mission to control population. They don't actually care or want us to be healthy. In fact, they are out to kill as many people with ignorance as possible. My respiratory organs have been the best they've ever been since taking DE.

In fact, I did not even get a cold during the time I was taking DE nor did I get one up to 6 months after stopping it. Now that I'm back on it, I plan to take it for as long as it's available on the market. DE is an amazing detox product and I believe that is why I never got sick while taking it.

As far as hair growth, I don't really care to use it for that, but the other health benefits surely, are encouraging. Just an update on the effects of DE on my body when I took it a few years ago. Hope this helps.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe I should start taking this again in the new year. @Aggie why did you stop taking DE?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> Maybe I should start taking this again in the new year. @Aggie why did you stop taking DE?


@sarumoki 

Morning love.

My body felt a lot better and I was pleased with the results I had gotten from it. Now I feel I need to detox my body again. Plus my joints felt better while I was taking it as well. I'm 49 and I certainly need to keep these joints healthy for as long as I possibly can. 

I'm a Spa Therapist and put an awful lot of load on my hands and wrists, so I need to keep them strong and healthy. My knees are fine and always have been so I'm back on DE. The last purchase of it was 50 lbs, so it should last me a long time especially since it doesn't expire.

Hth!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

Just pulled another 5 lb bag out to start taking this coming week since I only have less than 1/2 lb left in the mason jar I'm using it from.


----------



## Mingus (Jun 13, 2018)

So, I've found another use for DE. I had been dealing with a cold for the past few days. My fault. Too much sugar not enough sleep. And I haven't been taking any DE at all for a while now. At any rate, I had been a sniffling, mucus filled mess. For no particular reason, I decided to start taking DE first thing in the morning again. I took down about 1 tablespoon of DE with 10 oz of water. Within minutes the mucus in my nose and throat completely cleared up. It's as if the DE just dried up all that excess mucus. It worked better than cold medicine. As of today, I'm symptom free. It looks like the cold is gone. So, I'll be adding DE back into my daily regime from now on.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 13, 2018)

Mingus said:


> So, I've found another use for DE. I had been dealing with a cold for the past few days. My fault. Too much sugar not enough sleep. And I haven't been taking any DE at all for a while now. At any rate, I had been a sniffling, mucus filled mess. For no particular reason, I decided to start taking DE first thing in the morning again. I took down about 1 tablespoon of DE with 10 oz of water. Within minutes the mucus in my nose and throat completely cleared up. It's as if the DE just dried up all that excess mucus. It worked better than cold medicine. As of today, I'm symptom free. It looks like the cold is gone. So, I'll be adding DE back into my daily regime from now on.



That's good to know. I've had a cold and a bad cough for over a week now and was thinking about starting DE just as a detox. This thread popped up in perfect timing, almost like a reminder. Incredible. I'm going to try this out to tackle my cold as well. I already have a bag under the sink that I would tap into every time I needed a detox before starting up a workout routine, so I can test the theory over the next few days.


----------



## Mingus (Jun 13, 2018)

sunflora said:


> That's good to know. I've had a cold and a bad cough for over a week now and was thinking about starting DE just as a detox. This thread popped up in perfect timing, almost like a reminder. Incredible. I'm going to try this out to tackle my cold as well. I already have a bag under the sink that I would tap into every time I needed a detox before starting up a workout routine, so I can test the theory over the next few days.


Also, I want to add that I started oil pulling twice a day (once in the morning and once before bed), and I take a zinc supplement which I think helped overall. I'm not sure how much more the DE did, but I can definitely point to it as the cause for getting rid of that exceess mucus. It literally happened within minutes. I was shocked. Getting rid of that made me feel less crappy overall.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Thanks you for sharing this post @krissyhair but I can only speak for myself in this regard.
> 
> You have to remember there is food grade and non-food grade DE. I used it about 4 years ago for 1 year and let me tell you what happened as a result. I had a toenail that was split down the center almost down to the cuticle for years and no matter what I did or took as supplement - nothing repaired that split.
> 
> ...



Super helpful. TFS.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's a very thorough article about diatomaceous earth from Dr. Axe's website:

https://draxe.com/diatomaceous-earth/


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2018)

Mingus said:


> So, I've found another use for DE. I had been dealing with a cold for the past few days. My fault. Too much sugar not enough sleep. And I haven't been taking any DE at all for a while now. At any rate, I had been a sniffling, mucus filled mess. For no particular reason, I decided to start taking DE first thing in the morning again. I took down about 1 tablespoon of DE with 10 oz of water. Within minutes the mucus in my nose and throat completely cleared up. It's as if the DE just dried up all that excess mucus. It worked better than cold medicine. As of today, I'm symptom free. It looks like the cold is gone. So, I'll be adding DE back into my daily regime from now on.



I can certainly vouch for this whole post @Mingus, since DE keeps me feeling healthy when I take it consistently as well. Consistently is the key word here. 

I had stopped for a few months and have been taking it again since last week. By the third day, my face broke out and my knees started hurting from the detox effect of the DE and I never have issues with my joints by the way - only when I am detoxing, I tend to feel a slight pain. 

I didn't get any headaches, thank God. Plus after another week or so, my body will start to feel a lot better, joint pains and facial breakouts will all disappear. My skin will start to look so clear and even, my nails get stronger and I don't even get sick. My feminine flora smells clean and fresh even after a long day at work. It's amazing how that happens when taking DE. I just pulled out another bag of it last night so you know I mean business .


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2018)

Just had my DE for the day and heading to bed. I'm resting better, that's for sure .


----------



## Mingus (Jun 15, 2018)

@sunflora, have you started your DE detox yet? Is it helping?


----------



## sunflora (Jun 15, 2018)

Mingus said:


> @sunflora, have you started your DE detox yet? Is it helping?



Yep, it seems to be helping quite a bit! The worst of my symptoms cleared up pretty quickly, the yuckies in my chest/throat thinned out enough that my cough decreased. I had been miserable for almost two weeks. Now I just have a bit of remaining symptoms, how I usually feel toward the end of a cold.


----------



## Mingus (Jun 15, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Yep, it seems to be helping quite a bit! The worst of my symptoms cleared up pretty quickly, the yuckies in my chest/throat thinned out enough that my cough decreased. I had been miserable for almost two weeks. Now I just have a bit of remaining symptoms, how I usually feel toward the end of a cold.


Woohoo! Confirmation!  So basically, we have the cure for the common cold here, and it literally costs pennies per dose. My cold is gone, and that horrible mucus filled feeling never came back. I've been taking it every morning now since that first time.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 16, 2018)

I put DE in my cat's litterbox  to prevent bugs from being attracted to it since the litterbox is kept in the basement.


----------

